# Current TSS (482) visa



## Dennis111

Hi All, did anyone applied for the new TSS visa ? How much time is it taking?


----------



## Theguitch

Hi Dennis, we lodged our application + nomination + sponsorship on April 23rd for my wife and my 2 kids. We are waiting now... status is received.


----------



## Cva2018

Hi Dennis...I have lodged my Subsequent TSS 482 on April 4th,2018....Status is received and waiting for the update ...I think we will get to hear the update on 482 once they are done with 457 ...


----------



## eljaleo

Theguitch said:


> Hi Dennis, we lodged our application + nomination + sponsorship on April 23rd for my wife and my 2 kids. We are waiting now... status is received.


Just curious - is your sponsor accredited and/or did you request priority?


----------



## eljaleo

Cva2018 said:


> Hi Dennis...I have lodged my Subsequent TSS 482 on April 4th,2018....Status is received and waiting for the update ...I think we will get to hear the update on 482 once they are done with 457 ...


Just curious - is your sponsor accredited and/or did you request priority?


----------



## eljaleo

I applied 10 May 2018 with an accredited sponsor. All possible documentation (i.e. police checks, health examinations) was included when I lodged the application. My supposed start date is at the end of the month, but I have no clue if this is actually feasible.


----------



## pravincv

Hi Guys,

Applied on 3rd May. What is the way to request priority processing? If my employer can show a Statement of work/contract signed and awaiting me( my role) for it to be executed, is it sufficient? Employer is Approved sponsor but not accredited. its an intra company transfer in a large US tech company


----------



## eljaleo

pravincv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied on 3rd May. What is the way to request priority processing? If my employer can show a Statement of work/contract signed and awaiting me( my role) for it to be executed, is it sufficient? Employer is Approved sponsor but not accredited. its an intra company transfer in a large US tech company


I think you can request priority processing through this webform: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general

It says:

Requests for Priority Allocation
If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant processing team.


----------



## eljaleo

Quick update - logged into my ImmiAccount and it has been updated to say that they estimate the processing will take 11-17 days. Doesn't clarify if these are business days but I assume so. 


One of the police clearances I need can't go forward until I have a letter from Australian immigration requesting it, but I haven't gotten this yet. Tried filling in the webform but couldn't actually get to a form, and when I called (11:22 local time, 13:24 ACT) it said the office was closed.


----------



## pravincv

eljaleo said:


> Quick update - logged into my ImmiAccount and it has been updated to say that they estimate the processing will take 11-17 days. Doesn't clarify if these are business days but I assume so.
> 
> One of the police clearances I need can't go forward until I have a letter from Australian immigration requesting it, but I haven't gotten this yet. Tried filling in the webform but couldn't actually get to a form, and when I called (11:22 local time, 13:24 ACT) it said the office was closed.


that sounds great . 11 -17 days is nirvana compared to the 5-10 month queue for 457. all the best. fingers crossed


----------



## cee316

Hi eljaleo,
I am on the same boat as yours. I lodged my visa app on may 8 and I am expected by my employer by the end of the month. When I saw your post, I immediately checked my immiaccount and saw the same process time of 11 to 17days. Hopefully we get the grant immediately. I also find it weird that they gave me a date to start working when I haven't got a visa yet.
Iam just curious. Do you happen to be a nurse?


----------



## eljaleo

cee316 said:


> Hi eljaleo,
> I am on the same boat as yours. I lodged my visa app on may 8 and I am expected by my employer by the end of the month. When I saw your post, I immediately checked my immiaccount and saw the same process time of 11 to 17days. Hopefully we get the grant immediately. I also find it weird that they gave me a date to start working when I haven't got a visa yet.
> Iam just curious. Do you happen to be a nurse?


Nope, not a nurse. Are you? Do you have any documentation that you still need to submit? I need to submit a police clearance from a territory that won't do it until I have a request from DIPB, but I haven't received that paperwork yet and when I call the new hotline, I'm always told they're closed (despite being within their posted office hours). So I'm nervous that it will be much longer than 11-18 days for me but I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## pravincv

when they say 11-17 days, does it include nomination+visa approval processing time or just visa approval? how can i check if the nomination stage is completed? or do they both occur together?


----------



## nk_nepal

pravincv said:


> when they say 11-17 days, does it include nomination+visa approval processing time or just visa approval? how can i check if the nomination stage is completed? or do they both occur together?


My friend lodged 482 visa on 26apr and visa granted today


----------



## Cva2018

eljaleo said:


> Just curious - is your sponsor accredited and/or did you request priority?


I didn't request any priority and I am not sure whether my sponsor is accredited


----------



## Cva2018

nk_nepal said:


> My friend lodged 482 visa on 26apr and visa granted today


Wow. Good to hear that they have started approving 482...

I have lodged my 482 subsequent on 4th April. Will it be considered under 457 or 482 as my spouse has 457 ?

Besides, we lodged my visa on 4th April and people who lodged 482 on April 26 are getting visa. I'm kind of confused and worried now...


----------



## pravincv

nk_nepal said:


> My friend lodged 482 visa on 26apr and visa granted today


awesome. did he apply for nomination and visa together? i wanted to know if they are processed together, if they are applied together.


----------



## cee316

Nope, not a nurse. Are you? Do you have any documentation that you still need to submit? I need to submit a police clearance from a territory that won't do it until I have a request from DIPB, but I haven't received that paperwork yet and when I call the new hotline, I'm always told they're closed (despite being within their posted office hours). So I'm nervous that it will be much longer than 11-18 days for me but I'm not sure what to do.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I am a nurse. I have submitted everything even the police clearance. During the time that I lodged my app, there was an automatic sets of required docs, and that included police clearance.
I think its not 11 to 17 business days. I think they meant the total number of days including weekends. Because my mom applied for visa 600 and she was informed via immi account that waiting period is 17days. But she was granted 10days from the date that she submitted (including weekends).


----------



## cee316

pravincv said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lodged 482 visa on 26apr and visa granted today
> 
> 
> 
> awesome. did he apply for nomination and visa together? i wanted to know if they are processed together, if they are applied together.
Click to expand...

I just want to share what I know.
Nomination and visa app is processed separately.
You are supposed to lodge a visa after the nomination is granted. That is the proper sequence according to oz govt. But then we can still lodge a visa app even we are still waiting for the nomination. My employer applied for the nomination and was granted on may 10th. I learned about it because my employer updated me and sent me a copy of the nomination grant. But before the grant, I lodged my visa app may 8, and am stillwaiting for the result.


----------



## nk_nepal

pravincv said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lodged 482 visa on 26apr and visa granted today
> 
> 
> 
> awesome. did he apply for nomination and visa together? i wanted to know if they are processed together, if they are applied together.
Click to expand...

Yes his agent applied same day for him and status was changed to granted from received.


----------



## Cva2018

pravincv said:


> when they say 11-17 days, does it include nomination+visa approval processing time or just visa approval? how can i check if the nomination stage is completed? or do they both occur together?


When I checked about this processing time with my Agent. They says this processing time is mostly applicable for accredited sponsor and for the standard business sponsors,estimated timeframe 5-6 months still stands..


----------



## pravincv

nk_nepal said:


> Yes his agent applied same day for him and status was changed to granted from received.


thanks again.. was his employer an accredited sponsor or standard business sponsor? this bit of information will help us calibrate expectations!


----------



## GeeB

Hi all. Preparing to submit TSS ourselves, just waiting for employer to finish re-running Labour Market Testing, assuming there’s still a job at the end of it. They didn’t advertise the job long enough initially and I still have reservations as to how they are going about it vs the new requirements. 

Great to see the processing times so short at the moment. Presumably it’ll eventually creep up to 5 months or so over time. 

Think I’m gonna wait for our nomination to be approved before submitting the visa as I’m not sure what will happen if there are any issues with LMT. I’m wary of having our visa application fee tied up to a nomination that’s having issue with the changes. I read on another forum you can’t link and existing visa application with a new nomination anymore.


----------



## nk_nepal

pravincv said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his agent applied same day for him and status was changed to granted from received.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again.. was his employer an accredited sponsor or standard business sponsor? this bit of information will help us calibrate expectations!
Click to expand...

His sponcor was just a standard business sponsor but run business in remote area .


----------



## Fabian80

Applied for TSS nomination and visa application today. Agent says processing shows 11-18 days but expects it to be increased since a lot of applications are now starting to come in on the TSS/482 visa. Hoping they apply for priority processing with being regional.


----------



## Cva2018

Has anyone's 482 gotten approved recently? Any Insight on recent processing time?


----------



## cee316

Cva2018 said:


> Has anyone's 482 gotten approved recently? Any Insight on recent processing time?


Hi! We got the visa grant today. I lodge the visa app last may 8.hope this helped


----------



## Cva2018

cee316 said:


> Hi! We got the visa grant today. I lodge the visa app last may 8.hope this helped


Wow..Congratulations...You applied Priority processing or Accredited sponsor?


----------



## cee316

Cva2018 said:


> cee316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! We got the visa grant today. I lodge the visa app last may 8.hope this helped
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..Congratulations...You applied Priority processing or Accredited sponsor?
Click to expand...

Thank you! We did not apply for priority processing. When I checked the global visa process time, the standard is 11 to 17days for tss medium stream


----------



## pravincv

cee316 said:


> Thank you! We did not apply for priority processing. When I checked the global visa process time, the standard is 11 to 17days for tss medium stream


congratulations. could you share your occupation code and if it is a regional job?


----------



## Cva2018

cee316 said:


> Thank you! We did not apply for priority processing. When I checked the global visa process time, the standard is 11 to 17days for tss medium stream


That's great. So for standard sponsor with No priority request, they approve the visas in 11 to 17 days...

I have applied my 482 subsequent on 4th April under standard sponsor. But No word from them till now. I guess its been considered under 457 processing time..


----------



## pravincv

is there anyone who is a fresh (not subsequent) 482 applicant from april who has not been granted yet?


----------



## pravincv

Cva2018 said:


> That's great. So for standard sponsor with No priority request, they approve the visas in 11 to 17 days...
> 
> I have applied my 482 subsequent on 4th April under standard sponsor. But No word from them till now. I guess its been considered under 457 processing time..


does your immiaccount also show 11-17 days or something else?


----------



## Cva2018

I am not able to view my application status in immi as I dnt know the transaction number ..my agent gave me the referral id- I believe which is for internal purpose ..


----------



## Fabian80

Congrats Cee316. Pretty quick. Was your nomination and visa application lodged simultaneously?


----------



## cee316

Fabian80 said:


> Congrats Cee316. Pretty quick. Was your nomination and visa application lodged simultaneously?


Thanks! No, they were lodge on separate date. I was trying to wait for the nomination to be granted before i lodge my visa app just to be sure i wont be wasting money. But then, after sometime, i thought nomination was taking long time, so i lodge my visa app, 2days ahead before the nomination was granted. To give you an idea, they lodged the nomination on may 1st. I lodged my visa app may 8. Nomination was granted may 10.


----------



## cee316

pravincv said:


> cee316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We did not apply for priority processing. When I checked the global visa process time, the standard is 11 to 17days for tss medium stream
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations. could you share your occupation code and if it is a regional job?
Click to expand...

ANZSCO 254415. It is not a regional job


----------



## Pierre

Hi i am currently applying for the new TSS, i have read that the english exam is valid for 3 years instead of 2. Can you clarify? Mine expires (2 years) in August and i am worried if i should take it again?


----------



## eljaleo

cee316 said:


> Hi! We got the visa grant today. I lodge the visa app last may 8.hope this helped


Congratulations!


----------



## cee316

Pierre said:


> Hi i am currently applying for the new TSS, i have read that the english exam is valid for 3 years instead of 2. Can you clarify? Mine expires (2 years) in August and i am worried if i should take it again?


In my tss app, they required an English proficiency exam taken within the last 36 months.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

As it will be one time service application checking and we need to provide all docs at once. We have prepared most of docs like passport copies, edu docs, police certf etc
Just tell should they all be notry attested/ certified?


----------



## cee316

rabiaafzal83 said:


> As it will be one time service application checking and we need to provide all docs at once. We have prepared most of docs like passport copies, edu docs, police certf etc
> Just tell should they all be notry attested/ certified?


It doesn't have to be notarized according to their instruction. But I still din uploaded both. The orig copy and notarized copy in one document as pdf. Just to make sure because I cannot afford to waste time.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

I am not getting you. Should I upload the color scan copies of the docs without getting them attested/certified?


----------



## pravincv

rabiaafzal83 said:


> I am not getting you. Should I upload the color scan copies of the docs without getting them attested/certified?


no attestation or notarization needed


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Thkz for guidance. This forum is really really helpful. 
Regarding work experience I am planning to upload my CV & work experience certificate/letter signed by my employer. What is employment references? Is it the same letter which I ll upload "work experience letter" or something different?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Applied for 482 subsequent entrant on May 3rd (my partner has 457 granted in 2015). Has anyone been granted 482 subsequent entrant yet? Processing time states 11-17 days as under the Medium-term stream. From experience is processing time just business days?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> Hi Dennis...I have lodged my Subsequent TSS 482 on April 4th,2018....Status is received and waiting for the update ...I think we will get to hear the update on 482 once they are done with 457 ...


Hey Cva2018 - any luck on your Subsequent TSS 482? I lodged on 3rd May - still waiting, processing times state 11-17 days as classed was under Medium-term stream to match my Partners 457 visa. Please let me know.
- I supplied medicals and police check from home country - waiting to received AU Police check any day now to upload to the application - but proof of AFP receipt was uploaded to the application.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Hi Cva2018 - any update on your 482 subsequent visa? I applied on 3rd May for 482 subsequent, my partner is 457 granted in May 2015.
Are you from low risk country? and have you supplied all documentation including medicals and police check?


----------



## Cva2018

sydneyishuk said:


> Hey Cva2018 - any luck on your Subsequent TSS 482? I lodged on 3rd May - still waiting, processing times state 11-17 days as classed was under Medium-term stream to match my Partners 457 visa. Please let me know.
> - I supplied medicals and police check from home country - waiting to received AU Police check any day now to upload to the application - but proof of AFP receipt was uploaded to the application.


Hi sydneyishuk - No update on my visa ...I have submitted my medicals and PCC from my home country.What's is that AU police check?And AFP receipt?We have lodged our application thrgh this employer,So I am not aware of these docs.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> Hi sydneyishuk - No update on my visa ...I have submitted my medicals and PCC from my home country.What's is that AU police check?And AFP receipt?We have lodged our application thrgh this employer,So I am not aware of these docs.


Australian Police Check (AU Police Check) AFP - (Australian Federal Police). I am onshore and have lived in Australia so I have to submit Australian Police Check.

Are you currently living in Australia?


----------



## Cva2018

sydneyishuk said:


> Australian Police Check (AU Police Check) AFP - (Australian Federal Police). I am onshore and have lived in Australia so I have to submit Australian Police Check.
> 
> Are you currently living in Australia?


-- No,I am In India now..So your application states that estimated processing time is 11-17 days?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> -- No,I am In India now..So your application states that estimated processing time is 11-17 days?


Yes - it is 482 - Medium-term stream 
Temporary Skill Shortage (Subsequent Entrant)
(subclass 482) visa: Application Status : Received

Done through Migration Agent - Although I signed up for IMMI account today and imported the application using the TRN and it advises that processing time is 11-17 days.

Also reflects the processing time on the Home Affairs website processing time for 482 visa


----------



## Cva2018

sydneyishuk said:


> Yes - it is 482 - Medium-term stream
> Temporary Skill Shortage (Subsequent Entrant)
> (subclass 482) visa: Application Status : Received
> 
> Done through Migration Agent - Although I signed up for IMMI account today and imported the application using the TRN and it advises that processing time is 11-17 days.
> 
> Also reflects the processing time on the Home Affairs website processing time for 482 visa


--- I dnt know my TRN number, I have filed my application on April 3,still no update.Let's see.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> --- I dnt know my TRN number, I have filed my application on April 3,still no update.Let's see.


Your TRN should be on your receipt - or if you used a migration agent they should be able to give it to you.

Best of luck - hope comes through quickly.

Please keep me updated as I have tried to see if anyone else applied/ granted 482 subsequent visa but haven't come across any as of yet.

I am on a bridging visa c so cannot travel or work so hoping it will come through asap.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Hi there! As i am filling TSS visa application 482, I encountered a question in the spplication about heakth insurance cover anx ticked yes for it. Now at thd last when i sm in the attachment page, I sm nog getting any column that asks md to attach my health indirance cover letter. Kindly guide me as I havd heard that previously in 457 application form there was an attachment column but in 482visa application it's not given?
Thankyou.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Tss 482 visa application attachment page is not showing the column where health cover should be attached?
Any one encountered the same issue?


----------



## eljaleo

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Tss 482 visa application attachment page is not showing the column where health cover should be attached?
> Any one encountered the same issue?


I just attached it under Other Documents


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Need a bit of guidance. As I am filling TSS 482 application form. My husband national identity card got expired and is currently applied for renewel. Can I leave the column in the application where I am asked to put my husbands ID card details and submit the form. 
After submission can I attach the renewed Id card?


----------



## Jennnyy

*Import application to immiaccount*

Hi All 
I just want to confirm that if I import application to my immiaccount did my agent notify by this or not ?
Kindly help for this 
Thanks


----------



## sydneyishuk

Jennnyy said:


> Hi All
> I just want to confirm that if I import application to my immiaccount did my agent notify by this or not ?
> Kindly help for this
> Thanks


Hi Jennnyy, no I don't think - I had imported my application and my Agent has not been notified.
Also saw confirmation on other forum boards that Agents are not notified.

I was worried when doing mine but then why should we - we can look at the progress - we pay them enough and it is our application at the end of the day


----------



## pravincv

any new grants for fresh 482 applicants? clearly 11-17 is just aspirational. i applied a fresh nomination/application using Fragomen on 4th May -no update yet. ICT Business analyst MLTSSL.


----------



## eljaleo

Still waiting. Submitted May 10, RFI May 24. Submitted the receipts relevant to the RFI on May 29. It's a police clearance - we couldn't apply until we had the RFI, and now the police say it will take up to four weeks. Crossing our fingers it will be sooner. My contract start date of May 28 has come and gone but luckily employer is understanding.


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Still waiting. Submitted May 10, RFI May 24. Submitted the receipts relevant to the RFI on May 29. It's a police clearance - we couldn't apply until we had the RFI, and now the police say it will take up to four weeks. Crossing our fingers it will be sooner. My contract start date of May 28 has come and gone but luckily employer is understanding.


Is your sponsor accredited or is your job in remote area? As they are given priority?
The 11-17 days is for the month ending April according to the processing times on home affairs website.

We submitted on May 3rd, still waiting status is received. Just a waiting game at this stage.

Hope you get soon, are you currently in Australia or off shore?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Hi all ! 
One week before I submitted online application for my tss 482 visa. Yesterday when I checked my Immi account, I received a notification asking me to book medical examination and I Re river medical referral letter too.
Kindly tell me ehen I eill be assigned a case officer? AND
After my medical examination done how much time normally it takes for granting of visa?


----------



## eljaleo

sydneyishuk said:


> Is your sponsor accredited or is your job in remote area? As they are given priority?
> The 11-17 days is for the month ending April according to the processing times on home affairs website.
> 
> We submitted on May 3rd, still waiting status is received. Just a waiting game at this stage.
> 
> Hope you get soon, are you currently in Australia or off shore?


Sponsor is accredited, but not in a remote area. We haven't asked for priority as far as I know, but I thought that accredited sponsors received some kind of priority?

Not in Australia, never set foot in the country in my life! Hope all this is worth it.

Do you have a case officer yet?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Hi! I have applied for my tss 482 visa last week. On Friday I chk by immi account and I was notified to get my medical examination.
Now I am getting suggestions to hire RMA, as Visa application is a complicated process and I need to have professional advice for my decision ready application to minimize the time. Need guidance?


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Sponsor is accredited, but not in a remote area. We haven't asked for priority as far as I know, but I thought that accredited sponsors received some kind of priority?
> 
> Not in Australia, never set foot in the country in my life! Hope all this is worth it. I'm getting anxious the longer time goes by as the visa for the country I currently live in will expire later this summer (or winter I guess for Aus) and if it expires before my 482 is granted, I don't know where I'll go or what I'll do ... so fingers crossed!
> 
> Do you have a case officer yet?


Yeah that is what I have heard to - accredited sponsors receive priority.

Fingers crossed for you.

No case officer as of yet  hopefully will be soon. Application status is received. Application submitted on 3rd May.

Just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## Cva2018

Hi All....Good News...Got my Visa today

Filing Date - 4th April 2018
Approval Date - 4th June 2018
Visa type - 482 Subsequent Visa
Sponsor - Standard Sponsor
RFI - None
Priority Requesting - None


----------



## pravincv

so, any more April 482 visa applicants remaining on this board ? i think all Apr ones are cleared. hopefully its turn of us May people


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> Hi All....Good News...Got my Visa today
> 
> Filing Date - 4th April 2018
> Approval Date - 4th June 2018
> Visa type - 482 Subsequent Visa
> Sponsor - Standard Sponsor
> RFI - None
> Priority Requesting - None


Big Congrats!!!


----------



## Pip09

cee316 said:


> Cva2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone's 482 gotten approved recently? Any Insight on recent processing time?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! We got the visa grant today. I lodge the visa app last may 8.hope this helped
Click to expand...

Hi cee316, congrats! May I ask if you have been assisted by an agent or you applied your visa on your own?


----------



## Pip09

Cva2018 said:


> Hi All....Good News...Got my Visa today
> 
> Filing Date - 4th April 2018
> Approval Date - 4th June 2018
> Visa type - 482 Subsequent Visa
> Sponsor - Standard Sponsor
> RFI - None
> Priority Requesting - None


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Pip09

pravincv said:


> so, any more April 482 visa applicants remaining on this board ? i think all Apr ones are cleared. hopefully its turn of us May people


When did you lodge your visa? Mine was May 12 and still on received status.


----------



## SYW20

Cva2018 said:


> Hi All....Good News...Got my Visa today
> 
> Filing Date - 4th April 2018
> Approval Date - 4th June 2018
> Visa type - 482 Subsequent Visa
> Sponsor - Standard Sponsor
> RFI - None
> Priority Requesting - None


Congrats !!!

I am new to this Forum and My sponsor has filed the Visa on April 5th and haven't heard any news yet..

Did you complete the Labour Market testing and have sent any priority request


----------



## pravincv

Pip09 said:


> When did you lodge your visa? Mine was May 12 and still on received status.


May 4. no LMT was needed -intra company transfer


----------



## Pip09

pravincv said:


> Pip09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa? Mine was May 12 and still on received status.
> 
> 
> 
> May 4. no LMT was needed -intra company transfer
Click to expand...

I see, I hope it will be our turn this month. &#128578;


----------



## RobertLu

If your an accredited sponsor, they are taking about 4-6 weeks on my end. Non-accredited sponsors are taking about 5-6 months. Various factors will apply, such as your nationality, occupation, salary and the business which is sponsoring you.


----------



## Cva2018

No..No Priority Request and my sponsor is not an accredited Sponsor..


----------



## Aussie2206

Hi cva2018 - congratulations first of all - just wanted to kindly ask you when your nomination was approved ?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Hi there! Applied for Tss 482 visa medium term stream 2 weeks ago. Last week I got notification regarding my medical examination to be booked as main applicant. 
Today I received notification about medical examination for my husband and Son too.
Previously in 457 only main applicant has to undergo medical examination. In tss 482 visa is it the whole family to gO through medical examination?


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Hi there! Applied for Tss 482 visa medium term stream 2 weeks ago. Last week I got notification regarding my medical examination to be booked as main applicant.
> Today I received notification about medical examination for my husband and Son too.
> Previously in 457 only main applicant has to undergo medical examination. In tss 482 visa is it the whole family to gO through medical examination?


Hi Rabiaafzal83 - yes all applicants under the 482 application must meet the generic TSS visa requirements as per the main applicant including: substantially complying with any existing visa conditions; meeting character, health and health insurance requirements.


----------



## Cva2018

Aussie2206 said:


> Hi cva2018 - congratulations first of all - just wanted to kindly ask you when your nomination was approved ?


Hi. I don't know those information ..we lodged our application on April 4 through my husband's sponsor...and straight away we got this approval info after 2 months..we were not provided any other information in that 2 mnths..


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Hi sydneyishuk----- Thankyou for your reply. My son is 6yrs old so do I need to get police clearance certificate for him too.
He can't make any crime though hahaha.


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Hi sydneyishuk----- Thankyou for your reply. My son is 6yrs old so do I need to get police clearance certificate for him too.
> He can't make any crime though hahaha.


No - only those age 16 and over -

For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Sydneyishuk---- Thkz for reply. Appreciated. 

I am logging in into my immi account using my email as ID and password.
Someone told me that I can also use my application ID in ImmiAccount to search and view my application.
Is it same or any difference in logging in with application id or logging in with my email and password.

Secondly, through immi accoung I sm getting messages from my case officer but how can I contact him if I want to enquire anything or tell any info?



Thkz.


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Sydneyishuk---- Thkz for reply. Appreciated.
> 
> I am logging in into my immi account using my email as ID and password.
> Someone told me that I can also use my application ID in ImmiAccount to search and view my application.
> Is it same or any difference in logging in with application id or logging in with my email and password.
> 
> Secondly, through immi accoung I sm getting messages from my case officer but how can I contact him if I want to enquire anything or tell any info?
> 
> Thkz.


The immi account has same information - no need to set up new one and import data exactly the same!

What has the case officer asked for? If they have not provided an email contact they are probably just expecting you to upload the requested info to your application.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Sydneyishuk--- Thkz for reply. 
I received message in my immi account and also in my email address regarding booking of medical examination of myself , husband and son. 
The email is sent from department of home affairs with the name and position no of my case officer.
No other document has been asked apart from medical. 
Normally do they ask for more documents after medical report submitted or in your opinionmy case officer has checked the application and found everything alright and just need medical reports of family to make decision about visa?
Your opinion on this plz?

Thkz.


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Sydneyishuk--- Thkz for reply.
> I received message in my immi account and also in my email address regarding booking of medical examination of myself , husband and son.
> The email is sent from department of home affairs with the name and position no of my case officer.
> No other document has been asked apart from medical.
> Normally do they ask for more documents after medical report submitted or in your opinionmy case officer has checked the application and found everything alright and just need medical reports of family to make decision about visa?
> Your opinion on this plz?
> 
> Thkz.


The medical is mandatory part of the visa application - so you need to provide evidence to your visa application. At the moment your application is incomplete so you will need to finalize before they can make a decision on your visa.

Please note I am note a Visa agent, the knowledge I am sharing is that from Home Affairs website and other forums. Just throught I would mention that.

When did you submit your application may i ask?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

sydneyishuk----- Submitted online my tss visa 482 application on 30 May 2018.


----------



## Natasha2011

Hi everyone, i'd like to share my story so far, because I desperately need advice on what to do next. My husband's got a job in Perth, WA last August and the process of collecting everything we needed ( IELTS, documents, sponsorship renewal, visa changes etc.) took almost a year, not only on our side, but also the company's side. SO, finally, last week, we contact his director in Perth and he says he'll start the process of visa application this week and it's all good and we have every single document, but the thing that's bothering me is SKILL ASSESSMENT. My husband's nominated position is Telecommunications Field Engineer. He has 3 years of experience in this job, has IRATA lvl. 2 certificate, rope access certification, construction card, RF awareness, first aid and CPR and working at heights certificate. He doesn't have a university degree, instead he has a high school diploma in Mechanical Engineering. His director has been through more than 20 visa applications so far and he ASSURES us that skill assessment is not needed and that none of the workers he had nominated before needed it. I am a bit confused, because I am fully aware of the regulations and requirements, and there is no information that skill ass. is NOT needed. The visa is 482, Medium Stream for 4 years. Can anyone explain why my husband or any other worker before (on 457 visa) didn't have to go through this assessment? Thank you!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Natasha2011 said:


> Hi everyone, i'd like to share my story so far, because I desperately need advice on what to do next. My husband's got a job in Perth, WA last August and the process of collecting everything we needed ( IELTS, documents, sponsorship renewal, visa changes etc.) took almost a year, not only on our side, but also the company's side. SO, finally, last week, we contact his director in Perth and he says he'll start the process of visa application this week and it's all good and we have every single document, but the thing that's bothering me is SKILL ASSESSMENT. My husband's nominated position is Telecommunications Field Engineer. He has 3 years of experience in this job, has IRATA lvl. 2 certificate, rope access certification, construction card, RF awareness, first aid and CPR and working at heights certificate. He doesn't have a university degree, instead he has a high school diploma in Mechanical Engineering. His director has been through more than 20 visa applications so far and he ASSURES us that skill assessment is not needed and that none of the workers he had nominated before needed it. I am a bit confused, because I am fully aware of the regulations and requirements, and there is no information that skill ass. is NOT needed. The visa is 482, Medium Stream for 4 years. Can anyone explain why my husband or any other worker before (on 457 visa) didn't have to go through this assessment? Thank you!


Hi Natasha,

I had a look on the home affairs website. With regards to Skills, Qualification and employment back ground it advises:

If you are the primary visa applicant, you are required to demonstrate that you have the skills and experience necessary to perform the occupation.

Some applicants must undertake a skills assessment to demonstrate this - see Skills Assessment below.

If it is not mandatory for you to undertake a skills assessment, you are still required to provide other evidence to demonstrate that you meet these requirements. This may include, but is not limited to:

a copy of relevant qualification certificates (professional and educational)
a copy of any required registration/licensing
previous employment references
your curriculum vitae or resumé
previous employment references.
In addition, all primary TSS visa applicants need to demonstrate that they have two years' work experience in the nominated occupation or a related field.

Refer to url: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...lls-qualifications-employment-background.aspx

I do not think that Telecommunications Field Engineer is mandatory for Skills assessment - but if you are not sure I would recommend using a migration agent.


----------



## Natasha2011

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> I had a look on the home affairs website. With regards to Skills, Qualification and employment back ground it advises:
> 
> If you are the primary visa applicant, you are required to demonstrate that you have the skills and experience necessary to perform the occupation.
> 
> Some applicants must undertake a skills assessment to demonstrate this - see Skills Assessment below.
> 
> If it is not mandatory for you to undertake a skills assessment, you are still required to provide other evidence to demonstrate that you meet these requirements. This may include, but is not limited to:
> 
> a copy of relevant qualification certificates (professional and educational)
> a copy of any required registration/licensing
> previous employment references
> your curriculum vitae or resumé
> previous employment references.
> In addition, all primary TSS visa applicants need to demonstrate that they have two years' work experience in the nominated occupation or a related field.
> 
> I do not think that Telecommunications Field Engineer is mandatory for Skills assessment - but if you are not sure I would recommend using a migration agent.


Thank you! That makes sense, I just needed someone to confirm my doubts. Hopefully everything goes without problems and unnecessary delay.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Is there any pending applications from April or any new visa grants?

Applied 3rd May 2018 
Status: Received
still waiting


----------



## tataaa

hi i initially applied for 482 visa last april 15, received request for additional docs (police checks) on april 24. Unfortunately the police check took 6weeks so I sent it last may 31. On my immiaccount it still stays further assessment. It is kind of frustrating because my work suppose to start last May 7. Anybody received their visa already?


----------



## MarkZ

Hi Everyone! I applied the 482 subsequent entrant for my wife. The agent applied on the 28 March. And it still shows received on my immi account. Should I be worried?


----------



## Cva2018

MarkZ said:


> Hi Everyone! I applied the 482 subsequent entrant for my wife. The agent applied on the 28 March. And it still shows received on my immi account. Should I be worried?


Hi..you better check with your agent....I had applied my 482 subsequent on April 4 and received the visa on 4th June...


----------



## tataaa

eljaleo said:


> Quick update - logged into my ImmiAccount and it has been updated to say that they estimate the processing will take 11-17 days. Doesn't clarify if these are business days but I assume so.
> 
> One of the police clearances I need can't go forward until I have a letter from Australian immigration requesting it, but I haven't gotten this yet. Tried filling in the webform but couldn't actually get to a form, and when I called (11:22 local time, 13:24 ACT) it said the office was closed.


Hi, just wanted to ask if you already supplied all the police checks? Any new from the immigration?


----------



## tataaa

Hi all, is it worth trying to call the overseas number hotline for updates?


----------



## sydneyishuk

MarkZ said:


> Hi Everyone! I applied the 482 subsequent entrant for my wife. The agent applied on the 28 March. And it still shows received on my immi account. Should I be worried?


Hi MarkZ, did you supply all required info? police check, medical etc?


----------



## tataaa

hi Cva2018, just wanted to ask if you certified copies online or just scanned the original docs?


----------



## eljaleo

tataaa said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if you already supplied all the police checks? Any new from the immigration?


My husband and I needed a combined total of six police checks. We submitted four when we lodged the application, and two we could not apply for until we got a letter from DHA requesting them. The police won't release them to us, but they were overnighted to Sydney yesterday so hopefully we will hear something soon! All our other paperwork was already submitted.


----------



## eljaleo

tataaa said:


> Hi all, is it worth trying to call the overseas number hotline for updates?


I've called the number with questions about mailing addresses and they have been quite helpful. The visa office in my country has not been helpful, but the overseas hotline has been more helpful. Wait times can be long, though, so I advise trying to call as soon as they open (9am UK time I believe).


----------



## tataaa

eljaleo said:


> I've called the number with questions about mailing addresses and they have been quite helpful. The visa office in my country (Hong Kong) has been utterly useless, but the overseas hotline has been more helpful. Wait times can be long, though, so I advise trying to call as soon as they open (9am UK time I believe).


I called the overseas number here from NZ, waiting time was like 45mins. I asked them regarding the status of my application, but all the immi officer could say was "ideally its 11-17 days, but its still a case to case basis" In my Immiaccount it says "Further assessment" so I don't know what's really going on. Did you say you had to ask for mailing addresses from the visa office? Did you send any docs by post? 
Also If I may ask, did you uploaded certified copies of your docs or just scanned the original?


----------



## eljaleo

tataaa said:


> I called the overseas number here from NZ, waiting time was like 45mins. I asked them regarding the status of my application, but all the immi officer could say was "ideally its 11-17 days, but its still a case to case basis" In my Immiaccount it says "Further assessment" so I don't know what's really going on. Did you say you had to ask for mailing addresses from the visa office? Did you send any docs by post?
> Also If I may ask, did you uploaded certified copies of your docs or just scanned the original?


We unfortunately had to send the HK police checks by post, as the police here will not release the checks to the applicant and will only post them to the requesting authority. We did certified copies of most things (degrees, ID cards, marriage certificate, passports, lease). Police clearances from my understanding do not need to be certified copied so we just scanned and uploaded four of them, with the other two sent by post.

Have you had any RFI?


----------



## tataaa

eljaleo said:


> We unfortunately had to send the HK police checks by post, as the police here will not release the checks to the applicant and will only post them to the requesting authority. We did certified copies of most things (degrees, ID cards, marriage certificate, passports, lease). Police clearances from my understanding do not need to be certified copied so we just scanned and uploaded four of them, with the other two sent by post.
> 
> Have you had any RFI?


Now Im a little worried because I did not upload certified copies. Did it say anywhere on the website/application form that everything needs to be certified? Now I hope they would let me know if I need to send through again all certified copies.
Yes I had RFI, its a Japan Police check which took 6 weeks. I uploaded it last May 31.


----------



## Keritam2018

please anyone can tell me what email i can use for priority request


----------



## eljaleo

tataaa said:


> Now Im a little worried because I did not upload certified copies. Did it say anywhere on the website/application form that everything needs to be certified? Now I hope they would let me know if I need to send through again all certified copies.
> Yes I had RFI, its a Japan Police check which took 6 weeks. I uploaded it last May 31.


There was a page that mentioned certified copies, but it was not clear about what exactly needs to be certified. I'm having trouble finding it on the Home Affairs website. I think it was the same page that mentioned translation of documents? When actually filling out the application on ImmiAccount, it did specify that National ID card copies needed to be certified. Might be worth calling and asking? But now that I checked, the TSS Document checklist (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...al=/visas/supporting/Pages/482/documents.aspx) now just says:

To lodge a complete application, you should attach scanned copies of any associated original documents through your ImmiAccount as part of the online application process. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.


----------



## eljaleo

eljaleo said:


> There was a page that mentioned certified copies, but it was not clear about what exactly needs to be certified. I'm having trouble finding it on the Home Affairs website. I think it was the same page that mentioned translation of documents? When actually filling out the application on ImmiAccount, it did specify that National ID card copies needed to be certified. Might be worth calling and asking? But now that I checked, the TSS Document checklist (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...al=/visas/supporting/Pages/482/documents.aspx) now just says:
> 
> To lodge a complete application, you should attach scanned copies of any associated original documents through your ImmiAccount as part of the online application process. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.


Sorry, found the page that mentions the certified documents: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-?modal=/trav/visa/info


----------



## MarkZ

Cva2018 said:


> Hi..you better check with your agent....I had applied my 482 subsequent on April 4 and received the visa on 4th June...


What makes me so frustrated is that the agent told me there is nothing we can do at this stage.


----------



## MarkZ

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi MarkZ, did you supply all required info? police check, medical etc?


Yes, we provided everything required


----------



## sydneyishuk

MarkZ said:


> sydneyishuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MarkZ, did you supply all required info? police check, medical etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we provided everything required
Click to expand...

When you log in to immi account does it give you estimated processing time?
Is your wife onshore? Do you mind me asking what is your occupation for 457? I think all these factor to processing times and if from high/low risk country


----------



## MarkZ

sydneyishuk said:


> When you log in to immi account does it give you estimated processing time?
> Is your wife onshore? Do you mind me asking what is your occupation for 457? I think all these factor to processing times and if from high/low risk country


They did give a estimated processing time. But I checked with the immigration department on the phone, they said the estimated processing time is for the main applicant only, not for subsequent entrant.
My wife is offshore, in China now. And I am Chinese


----------



## Aussie2206

Hi Guys. I am a Doctor in the UK and am a British Citizen - I have secured a Job in Australia - my wife is Sri Lankan and is presently in Sri Lanka. I submitted my application on 15/05 and the status still says 'Recieved' - the estimated time frame is as what other people have mentioned '11 - 17 days' - is it actually true that the delay is likely to be due to the secondary applicant i.e. My wife in Sri Lanka ?

Also guys I have been told by my recruitment team that once your sponsorship nomination has been approved (this goes to the employer) the decision on the visa should follow shortly - does anyone happen to have any idea whether this is true ?


----------



## sydneyishuk

MarkZ said:


> They did give a estimated processing time. But I checked with the immigration department on the phone, they said the estimated processing time is for the main applicant only, not for subsequent entrant.
> My wife is offshore, in China now. And I am Chinese


Did they advise on the processing time for subsequent entrant?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Aussie2206 said:


> Hi Guys. I am a Doctor in the UK and am a British Citizen - I have secured a Job in Australia - my wife is Sri Lankan and is presently in Sri Lanka. I submitted my application on 15/05 and the status still says 'Recieved' - the estimated time frame is as what other people have mentioned '11 - 17 days' - is it actually true that the delay is likely to be due to the secondary applicant i.e. My wife in Sri Lanka ?
> 
> Also guys I have been told by my recruitment team that once your sponsorship nomination has been approved (this goes to the employer) the decision on the visa should follow shortly - does anyone happen to have any idea whether this is true ?


It's hard to know really, my Agent has advised that visa processing times are estimated. Also according to IMMI Website - processing time 11-17 days is for month ending April. My Agent says there has been an increase in applications which could mean that there is longer delays.

We submitted 3 May - Status still showing Received.

Again it depends - its really case by case whether nomination and application approved close together. They can happen within the same day and I have heard cases where it has been month or so.

It is really hard to judge.


----------



## Aussie2206

How often guys do the processing times get updated on the home affairs website - is it monthly ?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Aussie2206 said:


> How often guys do the processing times get updated on the home affairs website - is it monthly ?


Yeah monthly - last updated 15th May so should update tomorrow


----------



## MarkZ

sydneyishuk said:


> Did they advise on the processing time for subsequent entrant?


They didn't


----------



## sandrasccr

Hi All,

Just figured I would post mine/my partners processing times (both getting 482's separately). 

Partner: 
Nomination Approved: May 8th
Visa Submitted: May 11th
Visa Approved: May 24th
(no RFI)

Me: 
Visa Submitted: May 25th
Nomination Approved: May 29th
RFI Received (Health Check): May 30th
RFI Completed: June 8th
Visa Approved: June 14th.

Both with accredited sponsors. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GeeB

sandrasccr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just figured I would postht mine/my partners processing times (both getting 482's separately).
> 
> Partner:
> Nomination Approved: May 8th
> Visa Submitted: May 11th
> Visa Approved: May 24th
> (no RFI)
> 
> Me:
> Visa Submitted: May 25th
> Nomination Approved: May 29th
> RFI Received (Health Check): May 30th
> RFI Completed: June 8th
> Visa Approved: June 14th.
> 
> Both with accredited sponsors. Good luck to everyone!


Thanks for this. That's good to know.

How long did the nominations take to approve?

We're pretty much set to submit our visa but are waiting for the nomination to be approved first. Nomination was submitted 31st May

I know you don't have to wait for the nomination but as mentioned earlier, the sponsor hasn't been great with their paperwork since the visa change so we're waiting for confirmation they've done their but correctly. If the processing times weren't so short I wouldn't be waiting though.

Thanks


----------



## sandrasccr

GeeB said:


> Thanks for this. That's good to know.
> 
> How long did the nominations take to approve?
> 
> We're pretty much set to submit our visa but are waiting for the nomination to be approved first. Nomination was submitted 31st May
> 
> I know you don't have to wait for the nomination but as mentioned earlier, the sponsor hasn't been great with their paperwork since the visa change so we're waiting for confirmation they've done their but correctly. If the processing times weren't so short I wouldn't be waiting though.
> 
> Thanks


No problem! We used a third party (EY) for it. We think they got submitted for my partner the second/third week of April and for me the very end of April. So about 3/4 weeks (Those are the timelines when we were engaged to start the paperwork for the actual applications).


----------



## luckytravels

any one go travel viet nam and visa contact me


----------



## Pip09

sandrasccr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just figured I would post mine/my partners processing times (both getting 482's separately).
> 
> Partner:
> Nomination Approved: May 8th
> Visa Submitted: May 11th
> Visa Approved: May 24th
> (no RFI)
> 
> Me:
> Visa Submitted: May 25th
> Nomination Approved: May 29th
> RFI Received (Health Check): May 30th
> RFI Completed: June 8th
> Visa Approved: June 14th.
> 
> Both with accredited sponsors. Good luck to everyone!


Hi Sandra! May I just ask the following please:

- Your partner applied for the 482 Subsequent Entrant visa, right? 
- If yes, why is that he has a Nomination Approved date? Is it needed for your partner even if you are the primary?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Pip09 said:


> Hi Sandra! May I just ask the following please:
> 
> - Your partner applied for the 482 Subsequent Entrant visa, right?
> - If yes, why is that he has a Nomination Approved date? Is it needed for your partner even if you are the primary?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Pip - I believe Sandra and partner applied separately both for their own 482 primary visa.

As nomination only applies for primary applicant.


----------



## Natasha2011

Is it mandatory to submit scanned certified copies or is it possible to submit scanned original documents along with accompanying translation? Thank you!


----------



## eljaleo

Natasha2011 said:


> Is it mandatory to submit scanned certified copies or is it possible to submit scanned original documents along with accompanying translation? Thank you!


Do you mean specifically for translated documents only? Check a little earlier in this thread, I pasted the link from DHA with info about certified copies and translation of documents.


----------



## eljaleo

Another non-update and recap of my application:

4 May - nomination approved
10 May - application lodged (included medical checks and 4/6 police checks, all that were possible to complete before lodgement)
24 May - RFI (paperwork for additional two police checks included; also asked for a police check and medical that had already been submitted)
24 May - police checks requested (Hong Kong)
28 May - start date listed on contract comes and goes, luckily my employer are fine with waiting
29 May - uploaded receipts showing all police checks and medicals were done, along with a cover letter explaining details 
11 June - police checks finished
12 June - police checks picked up and overnighted to Sydney (Hong Kong will only ship to requesting authority)
18 June - called DHA to confirm if documents were received, told to try calling again in 10 business days if there is no update between now and then

Accredited sponsor, non-regional position

So now we wait, and wait, and keep waiting. I'm super frustrated by the Hong Kong police check as it totally derailed our application. I saw someone further upthread that had a similar timeline and already had their visa approved. I can't help but think that we would also be in that spot if the Hong Kong process wasn't so specific and oddly timed.


In case anyone else is in our spot - we called the Australian visa office in HK a long time ago and asked some questions about the police clearance. They forwarded our question to the consulate, who said we just had to wait for the letter to arrive after lodging. However, now in the auto-response from the TSS email address, it gives instructions for how to request the letter before lodgement. I wish I had done more digging, but oh well.


----------



## Natasha2011

eljaleo said:


> Do you mean specifically for translated documents only? Check a little earlier in this thread, I pasted the link from DHA with info about certified copies and translation of documents.


I did see it, and thank you, but i also read that someone said he or she uploaded scans of the original documents along with the translated ones, so i was wondering if it's a mistake? Our documents (diplomas, certificates both professional and marriage, birth cert. etc) are all in Serbian language, so we got it translated, then scanned the originals and scanned the translated, certified copies. We have not applied for our visa yet, so should we make copies of our original docs and then certify it, and THEN translate it?


----------



## eljaleo

Natasha2011 said:


> I did see it, and thank you, but i also read that someone said he or she uploaded scans of the original documents along with the translated ones, so i was wondering if it's a mistake? Our documents (diplomas, certificates both professional and marriage, birth cert. etc) are all in Serbian language, so we got it translated, then scanned the originals and scanned the translated, certified copies. We have not applied for our visa yet, so should we make copies of our original docs and then certify it, and THEN translate it?


Hmmm, I would call the Global Hotline to clarify. From my reading of the DHA page (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-?modal=/trav/visa/info), the originals should be certified as well but I'm not 100% sure. I submitted one translated document. The document was translated in 2012 but I certified the original with all my other documents this year. I did not have it re-translated after the certification.

I'm no expert, just trying to navigate this process myself, but my suggestion would be to call. If they can't give you a clear answer, I would go ahead and certify the originals, but I wouldn't re-translate them after certification. I would just use the translations you already have, along with the certified originals. But perhaps someone else on here knows better than I do.


----------



## Natasha2011

eljaleo said:


> Hmmm, I would call the Global Hotline to clarify. From my reading of the DHA page, the originals should be certified as well but I'm not 100% sure. I submitted one translated document. The document was translated in 2012 but I certified the original with all my other documents this year. I did not have it re-translated after the certification.
> 
> I'm no expert, just trying to navigate this process myself, but my suggestion would be to call. If they can't give you a clear answer, I would go ahead and certify the originals, but I wouldn't re-translate them after certification. I would just use the translations you already have, along with the certified originals. But perhaps someone else on here knows better than I do.


But don't they need the stamp to be translated too? When you certify the document, for example at the public notary's office, my opinion is that the public notary's stamp should be translated too. So if i make copies of the originals, then certify the copies, i'm thinking i should attach new translations which feature the new stamp. Or am i wrong? Thank you for the opinion, I'm trying to gather as much info as I can at this point.


----------



## Badsi

Hi everyone,

I am applying for the 482 visa and have one doubt / question.

*How does the "work experience" works and what is the immigrations procedure to assess it.*

I have of course written prove that I have the experience in the specific occupation.

I am asking as my relationship with my past employer is rather average and I am scared he will provide a bad verbal reference which could have influence on my application.

I would appreciate any help.

Martin


----------



## shekharraja87

Hi All,
I filed my visa on 2nd may,
My nomination was approved on 16th June. Can I expect my visa approved in a week or two? Did anyone get their visa approved in last 2 weeks?
Your response would help me.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sandrasccr

Pip09 said:


> Hi Sandra! May I just ask the following please:
> 
> - Your partner applied for the 482 Subsequent Entrant visa, right?
> - If yes, why is that he has a Nomination Approved date? Is it needed for your partner even if you are the primary?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Pip

We both got job offers with 482 sponsorship we had the option to do our own or get sponsored on one, we decided to each do our own as primary applicants as means we have more control.


----------



## sandrasccr

Badsi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am applying for the 482 visa and have one doubt / question.
> 
> *How does the "work experience" works and what is the immigrations procedure to assess it.*
> 
> I have of course written prove that I have the experience in the specific occupation.
> 
> I am asking as my relationship with my past employer is rather average and I am scared he will provide a bad verbal reference which could have influence on my application.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Martin


For me, I used my CV and a letter of service from the companies i worked for (job title, dates).


----------



## AugustTexas

I have a question about Skills Assessment. I'm being nominated by my employer for a 482 short term stream occupation.

According to what I can determine my occupation is exempt from mandatory skill assessment because it's not listed here: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00294/Html/Text.

Is there any reason to go thru the Skill Assessment anyway? I know I would need to go ahead and do the skill assessment if I were applying for the 190 visa.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Hi Everyone - updated processing times have been shared on immi website:

Processing times
Short-term stream:	19 days	40 days
Medium-term stream:	15 days	28 days
Labour Agreement stream:	24 days	41 days
Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-


----------



## eljaleo

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Everyone - updated processing times have been shared on immi website:
> 
> Processing times
> Short-term stream:	19 days	40 days
> Medium-term stream:	15 days	28 days
> Labour Agreement stream:	24 days	41 days
> Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-


Thanks for sharing! My ImmiAcount still lists 11-17 days - anyone else? Or is it just a lag in updating on there?


----------



## eljaleo

AugustTexas said:


> I have a question about Skills Assessment. I'm being nominated by my employer for a 482 short term stream occupation.
> 
> According to what I can determine my occupation is exempt from mandatory skill assessment because it's not listed here: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00294/Html/Text.
> 
> Is there any reason to go thru the Skill Assessment anyway? I know I would need to go ahead and do the skill assessment if I were applying for the 190 visa.


I asked almost this exact question and an RMA provided a helpful answer. Check here: https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/275407-do-i-need-vetassess-check-confused.html


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Thanks for sharing! My ImmiAcount still lists 11-17 days - anyone else? Or is it just a lag in updating on there?


Hi Elijaleo - Yes my IMMI Account still says 11-17 days I guess it has not been updated there as of yet.

Day 47 and still no update - application status "Received"


----------



## bismakhan398916

Hello everyone 
I am going to lodge my 482 visa application in coming week. Can anyone tell me about which medical tests are performed for health requirement?


----------



## Cva2018

scanned original docs...


----------



## Natasha2011

Cva2018 said:


> scanned original docs...


So it's not a mistake if we scan originals?


----------



## eljaleo

Natasha2011 said:


> But don't they need the stamp to be translated too? When you certify the document, for example at the public notary's office, my opinion is that the public notary's stamp should be translated too. So if i make copies of the originals, then certify the copies, i'm thinking i should attach new translations which feature the new stamp. Or am i wrong? Thank you for the opinion, I'm trying to gather as much info as I can at this point.


Ah, I had my documents certified in an English-speaking country, so the stamp did not need to be translated. I certified both the translation and the original at the same time.

I see what you mean here though. Have you rang the Global Hotline to ask? Number is here, I believe it's open during business hours UK time and US time: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


----------



## shekharraja87

Anyone got visa in last 2 weeks?


----------



## Pip09

sandrasccr said:


> Pip09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandra! May I just ask the following please:
> 
> - Your partner applied for the 482 Subsequent Entrant visa, right?
> - If yes, why is that he has a Nomination Approved date? Is it needed for your partner even if you are the primary?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pip
> 
> We both got job offers with 482 sponsorship we had the option to do our own or get sponsored on one, we decided to each do our own as primary applicants as means we have more control.
Click to expand...

I see, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Pip09

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Everyone - updated processing times have been shared on immi website:
> 
> Processing times
> Short-term stream:	19 days	40 days
> Medium-term stream:	15 days	28 days
> Labour Agreement stream:	24 days	41 days
> Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-


Hi! I saw this too earlier and I am wondering, since the processing days were changed, does the 1st day of the counting will be changed or still the day you have lodged your visa?

I lodged my visa on May 12th and today is Day 39 and still on Received status.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Pip09 said:


> Hi! I saw this too earlier and I am wondering, since the processing days were changed, does the 1st day of the counting will be changed or still the day you have lodged your visa?
> 
> I lodged my visa on May 12th and today is Day 39 and still on Received status.


Hi Pip09,

Unsure of what you mean. 1st Day of counting will be from the day you submitted your application so from 12th May.

The Processing times are just estimated;
*Short-term stream: *
75 per cent of applications processed in 19 days
90 per cent of applications processed in 40 days
*Medium-term stream: * 
75 per cent of applications processed in 15 days
90 per cent of applications processed in 28 days
*Labour Agreement stream: *
75 per cent of applications processed in 24 days
90 per cent of applications processed in 41 days

The Website states: 
Processing times vary
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
- whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
- how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
- how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
- how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements

It is day 48 for me.

It depends on a number of factors - I guess we just need to be patient - I know it is frustrating but out of our control.


----------



## Pip09

sydneyishuk said:


> Pip09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I saw this too earlier and I am wondering, since the processing days were changed, does the 1st day of the counting will be changed or still the day you have lodged your visa?
> 
> I lodged my visa on May 12th and today is Day 39 and still on Received status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pip09,
> 
> Unsure of what you mean. 1st Day of counting will be from the day you submitted your application so from 12th May.
> 
> The Processing times are just estimated;
> *Short-term stream: *
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 19 days
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 40 days
> *Medium-term stream: *
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 15 days
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 28 days
> *Labour Agreement stream: *
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 24 days
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 41 days
> 
> The Website states:
> Processing times vary
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> - whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> - how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
> - how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> - how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> 
> It is day 48 for me.
> 
> It depends on a number of factors - I guess we just need to be patient - I know it is frustrating but out of our control.
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for the detailed response! I understand and yea maybe we just need to be patient and wait for the result. Hopefully it will come out soon. Thanks again! &#128578;


----------



## Cva2018

Hi sydneyishuk - I know I can work on dependent 457/482 working visa in Australia sponsored by my husband's employer. Can I work for other companies as well with this visa?


----------



## Cva2018

I received my visa exactly in 2 mnths ...which is 61 days...I think this processing time frame are not applicable for subsequent visa


----------



## Pip09

Cva2018 said:


> I received my visa exactly in 2 mnths ...which is 61 days...I think this processing time frame are not applicable for subsequent visa


Hi Cva2018! Did you apply for 482 subsequent entrant visa too? If yes, may I ask when did you lodged your visa and when was it granted? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Cva2018 said:


> Hi sydneyishuk - I know I can work on dependent 457/482 working visa in Australia sponsored by my husband's employer. Can I work for other companies as well with this visa?


Hey Cva2018

If you are a holder of dependent 482/457

You have full work rights in Australia for duration of your visa with no restrictions - you can work anywhere in Australia, any employer


----------



## Cva2018

I applied for 482 Subsequent on April 4 and received visa on June 4


----------



## Cva2018

HI sydneyishuk - Thanks for the info


----------



## Andew1707

Hi I have a question maybe someone can help, I have an application submitted on 25th May for TSS low level visa. Does the processing times on the site include weekends or is it business days? Ty


----------



## sydneyishuk

Andew1707 said:


> Hi I have a question maybe someone can help, I have an application submitted on 25th May for TSS low level visa. Does the processing times on the site include weekends or is it business days? Ty


Hi Andrew, IMMI website says:

Two processing times are displayed in *calendar days,* indicating how long it is taking to finalise 75 and 90 per cent of applications submitted globally.

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

*Short-term stream*
75% of applications processed in 19 days
90% of applications processed in 40 days

*Medium-term stream* 
75% of applications processed in 15 days
90% of applications processed in 28 days

*Labour Agreement stream*
75% of applications processed in 24 days
90% of applications processed in 41 days

Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)

So the website says calendar days - so that does include weekends.

The processing times are clearly not accurate. As when I submitted mine it advised 11 - 17 days and today is day 43!

The IMMI Website says: Global visa processing times will be updated monthly, providing you with an *indicative* timeframe for processing applications

The processing times are just indicative.


----------



## eljaleo

Andew1707 said:


> Hi I have a question maybe someone can help, I have an application submitted on 25th May for TSS low level visa. Does the processing times on the site include weekends or is it business days? Ty


Just to add on to the great answer above, in my experience DHA will explicitly say 'business days' when they mean that, otherwise will just say 'days' and this means calendar days. We called to check if a document we had couriered had arrived, and they asked us to check again in ten 'business days'. Processing times, RFI requests, etc. all seem to just say 'days.'


----------



## Pip09

Cva2018 said:


> I applied for 482 Subsequent on April 4 and received visa on June 4


Congrats!! Thank you for the info!


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Sydneyishuk----- Sorry for bothering you again.

Plz inform as I have got my application reference number with me but
I am currently logging into my immi account using my email as ID and than inserting password. Kindly guide should I import application using the option given in the immi account to view the status of the application.
For guidance here is the link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/import_paper_application.pdf


----------



## eljaleo

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Sydneyishuk----- Sorry for bothering you again.
> 
> Plz inform as I have got my application reference number with me but
> I am currently logging into my immi account using my email as ID and than inserting password. Kindly guide should I import application using the option given in the immi account to view the status of the application.
> For guidance here is the link:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/import_paper_application.pdf


So you applied using a paper application?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Sydneyishuk --- No I applied by myself via immi account online. Filled all the details online and submitted application online too.


----------



## eljaleo

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Sydneyishuk --- No I applied by myself via immi account online. Filled all the details online and submitted application online too.


I'm not sydneyishuk, but I'm trying to understand your question. Maybe I'm missing something. Why are you trying to import an application if you've already lodged your application online through the ImmiAccount?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Eljaleo- sorry for writing mistake of your name. I am also confused as one of my friend told me to import application and I m wondering that I haven't applied via agent but aplied myself and secondly I applied online so why I need to Import? Kindly guide?

Secondly regarding application how can I contact my case officer as in email I received I got case officer name and position no only. But no contact?


----------



## eljaleo

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Eljaleo- sorry for writing mistake of your name. I am also confused as one of my friend told me to import application and I m wondering that I haven't applied via agent but aplied myself and secondly I applied online so why I need to Import? Kindly guide?
> 
> Secondly regarding application how can I contact my case officer as in email I received I got case officer name and position no only. But no contact?


Who is your friend? What experience do they have with this? I don't understand this at all. If you lodged your application online, it's been lodged. What would you need to import? And for what purpose? Sounds like your done and lodged, so now all you can do is wait (and respond to RFIs).

Did the email you got have an email contact? I believe it's a general email contact, not one to a specific case officer. You could also try calling the Global Hotline.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Eljaleo --- kindly provide global hotline no. I ll call. Thkz.


----------



## eljaleo

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Eljaleo --- kindly provide global hotline no. I ll call. Thkz.


I don't have it in front of me. I think I found it through the Contact section on the ImmiAccount.


----------



## bolanle053

Hello expats,
How do I get a sponsor to nominate me considering the fact that its hard to get a job from offshore
Here is my profile;
Age 32, 
Ph.D in Medical Biotech. 
IELTS 65 in LSRW, 
2 years paid research experience in my field. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> Eljaleo- sorry for writing mistake of your name. I am also confused as one of my friend told me to import application and I m wondering that I haven't applied via agent but aplied myself and secondly I applied online so why I need to Import? Kindly guide?
> 
> Secondly regarding application how can I contact my case officer as in email I received I got case officer name and position no only. But no contact?


Hi rabiaafzal83,

You do not need to import your application - as if you applied yourself through your immi account all details will already be there.

The import application to immi account is for those who applied via Migration Agent or paper application. Which gives them the ability to view the application as you can now when you log in to your account.

You cannot contact the case officer if they have not provided their contact details. If they have requested information/documents you must upload to your application.


----------



## eljaleo

Looks like there were some 457 grants today. Any TSS visa applicants get lucky today or have any other updates?


----------



## priyaa2018

Hi,

We have applied for 482 subsequent visa on may 25th 2018 but still, it shows in the received state.
Any idea which month visa they are currently processing?


----------



## msim87

Hi eljaleo,

I wonder if you have any update of your visa application. 
My case is similar to your case. I'm from Hong Kong.

My employer is accredited sponsor and non-regional. It's a medium term 482 visa.

19 May - Nomination approved 
6 June - HK Police Certificate dispatched from Hong Kong to Sydney
7 June - Visa application submitted (with correspondence with Hong Kong Police regarding police cert status uploaded as proof) 
26 June - Visa application status is still listed as "Received"

I requested penal check letter for Hong Kong Police Cert in mid May so that I could make sure everything are ready for review at once without any further information request.

Today is Day 19 for me and it's longer than the processing time listed in the website. It still hasn't yet started the initial processing and I have no idea whether they defer my application because of pending receipt of the police certificates from Hong Kong.

My original first working day should be 2 July. Now my employer's HR is getting more agitated and wants me to get on board as soon as possible, even my partner and I have to spend few days to drive from QLD to SA to move our home.



eljaleo said:


> Another non-update and recap of my application:
> 
> 4 May - nomination approved
> 10 May - application lodged (included medical checks and 4/6 police checks, all that were possible to complete before lodgement)
> 24 May - RFI (paperwork for additional two police checks included; also asked for a police check and medical that had already been submitted)
> 24 May - police checks requested (Hong Kong)
> 28 May - start date listed on contract comes and goes, luckily my employer are fine with waiting
> 29 May - uploaded receipts showing all police checks and medicals were done, along with a cover letter explaining details
> 11 June - police checks finished
> 12 June - police checks picked up and overnighted to Sydney (Hong Kong will only ship to requesting authority)
> 18 June - called DHA to confirm if documents were received, told to try calling again in 10 business days if there is no update between now and then
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional position
> 
> So now we wait, and wait, and keep waiting. I'm super frustrated by the Hong Kong police check as it totally derailed our application. I saw someone further upthread that had a similar timeline and already had their visa approved. I can't help but think that we would also be in that spot if the Hong Kong process wasn't so specific and oddly timed.
> 
> In case anyone else is in our spot - we called the Australian visa office in HK a long time ago and asked some questions about the police clearance. They forwarded our question to the consulate, who said we just had to wait for the letter to arrive after lodging. However, now in the auto-response from the TSS email address, it gives instructions for how to request the letter before lodgement. I wish I hadn't trusted the consulate here and done more digging, but oh well.


----------



## eljaleo

msim87 said:


> Hi eljaleo,
> 
> I wonder if you have any update of your visa application.
> My case is similar to your case. I'm from Hong Kong.
> 
> My employer is accredited sponsor and non-regional. It's a medium term 482 visa.
> 
> 19 May - Nomination approved
> 6 June - HK Police Certificate dispatched from Hong Kong to Sydney
> 7 June - Visa application submitted (with correspondence with Hong Kong Police regarding police cert status uploaded as proof)
> 26 June - Visa application status is still listed as "Received"
> 
> I requested penal check letter for Hong Kong Police Cert in mid May so that I could make sure everything are ready for review at once without any further information request.
> 
> Today is Day 19 for me and it's longer than the processing time listed in the website. It still hasn't yet started the initial processing and I have no idea whether they defer my application because of pending receipt of the police certificates from Hong Kong.
> 
> My original first working day should be 2 July. Now my employer's HR is getting more agitated and wants me to get on board as soon as possible, even my partner and I have to spend few days to drive from QLD to SA to move our home.


Good on you for applying for the HK one earlier. I tried to but hit a brick wall, as I couldn't find a way to get the requesting letter before lodging. Now that I know it's possible, I'm kicking myself for not having done it ... oh well, can't change the past! Did you have the police certificate sent by regular mail or by courier?

So are you onshore? I'm in HK, not sure if that makes a different with processing. I think the 11-17 days is a) a very short estimate and b) applies to visa that were submitted back in April, when the visa was brand new and I get the feeling not many people applied. It seems like there were way more applications in May and June, so I have a feeling it will take longer. I lodged on May 10, got my RFI on May 24, and the HK police checks were signed as arriving in Sydney on June 18 (which was surprising to me, as we overnighted them on June 12 and the delivery was arranged June 13, but perhaps the mail is only collected on certain days or there's a lag in getting it to DHA from the processing centre). So it's been 8 days since they've had everything. We did our medicals back in April, before lodging. Did you have to do medicals?

I was supposed to start working in May, but luckily my employer seems laidback about the process - I've shown them that I've done all I can do so they know it's out of my hands. Does your employer hire many foreigners/have they been through the 457 process before? Once we've submitted, there's really not much we can do. I am really hoping to leave in July, but we will see.


----------



## msim87

Yes. I am onshore. I guess offshore or onshore won't make a difference as the website didn't say so for the processing time.

I called HK police when I checked the status of certificate. They would deliver the cert to Sydney by registered mail. They could only ensure that they could be received by DIBP in Sydney within 2 weeks.

What I could do now is to give DIBP a call and ask them if they have really received my HK certificates and include them in my application file.

Also, my HR has been sending email to DIBP as accredited sponsor should have a priority email contact for them to follow up the visa. My HR is specialist in international mobility and definitely the firm used to hire a lot of people under 457 and so she's familiar with the DIBP practice already. She said other than sending them email, calling them is useless because the hotline would only answer the status according to the system.



eljaleo said:


> Good on you for applying for the HK one earlier. I tried to but hit a brick wall, as I couldn't find a way to get the requesting letter before lodging. Now that I know it's possible, I'm kicking myself for not having done it ... oh well, can't change the past! Did you have the police certificate sent by regular mail or by courier?
> 
> So are you onshore? I'm in HK, not sure if that makes a different with processing. I think the 11-17 days is a) a very short estimate and b) applies to visa that were submitted back in April, when the visa was brand new and I get the feeling not many people applied. It seems like there were way more applications in May and June, so I have a feeling it will take longer. I lodged on May 10, got my RFI on May 24, and the HK police checks were signed as arriving in Sydney on June 18 (which was surprising to me, as we overnighted them on June 12 and the delivery was arranged June 13, but perhaps the mail is only collected on certain days or there's a lag in getting it to DHA from the processing centre). So it's been 8 days since they've had everything. We did our medicals back in April, before lodging. Did you have to do medicals?
> 
> I was supposed to start working in May, but luckily my employer seems laidback about the process - I've shown them that I've done all I can do so they know it's out of my hands. Does your employer hire many foreigners/have they been through the 457 process before? Once we've submitted, there's really not much we can do. I am really hoping to leave in July, but we will see.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

I have applied for the (TSS 482 visa medium term) myself and my employers have applied nomination for me from their side.
The visa grant/visa issuance email will be sent to me and my employers simultaneously or I will get the email only regarding issuance of visa and I have to inform my employers ?


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Eljaleo plz Kindly reply.☺


----------



## sydneyishuk

rabiaafzal83 said:


> I have applied for the (TSS 482 visa medium term) myself and my employers have applied nomination for me from their side.
> The visa grant/visa issuance email will be sent to me and my employers simultaneously or I will get the email only regarding issuance of visa and I have to inform my employers ?


Your Employer will get an email once the nomination is approved.

And you will get an email once your application is approved.


----------



## rabiaafzal83

Thkz v much


----------



## eljaleo

msim87 said:


> Yes. I am onshore. I guess offshore or onshore won't make a difference as the website didn't say so for the processing time.
> 
> I called HK police when I checked the status of certificate. They would deliver the cert to Sydney by registered mail. They could only ensure that they could be received by DIBP in Sydney within 2 weeks.
> 
> What I could do now is to give DIBP a call and ask them if they have really received my HK certificates and include them in my application file.
> 
> Also, my HR has been sending email to DIBP as accredited sponsor should have a priority email contact for them to follow up the visa. My HR is specialist in international mobility and definitely the firm used to hire a lot of people under 457 and so she's familiar with the DIBP practice already. She said other than sending them email, calling them is useless because the hotline would only answer the status according to the system.


Interesting about the priority email contact. I might see if HR at my employer knows anything about this.

We rang DHA to confirm that our HK police checks had been received, but we were told to call back in ten business days. But we were not able to call the Sydney office directly, we called the Global Hotline. Might be worth giving them a ring to ensure that your documents were well received.


----------



## tataaa

anybody beed granted the visa this past week? the wait is getting longer than expected. Starting to feel frustrated as I quit my job last month thinking that they would stick to the average processing times in their website. so now, thinking if I should get a regular job again, but then when visa gets granted I need to file a month's notice again.=(


----------



## msim87

How many days have you waited since submitting your visa application ? 
Mine is Day 20 and the status is sill "Received".

I have similar dilemma as you. My partner is working and I have no idea when I should ask her to quit her job.



tataaa said:


> anybody beed granted the visa this past week? the wait is getting longer than expected. Starting to feel frustrated as I quit my job last month thinking that they would stick to the average processing times in their website. so now, thinking if I should get a regular job again, but then when visa gets granted I need to file a month's notice again.=(


----------



## msim87

I called the global hotline 131 881. The CS doesn't have any idea how to check whether the hard copy of HK Police Certificates are well received.

I asked that CS guy to directly call Sydney to check and he said he didn't have their direct line. He only advised me to enquire TSS team via email [email protected]. However, they normally respond to e-mail enquiry in one week.

Also, the HK Police provided me the document tracking number of the registered mail but they would not reflect the receipt status in Australia as the mailing system isn't linked.

It's such a agony for the arrangement of the HK Police Certificates.



eljaleo said:


> Interesting about the priority email contact. I might see if HR at my employer knows anything about this.
> 
> We rang DHA to confirm that our HK police checks had been received, but we were told to call back in ten business days. But we were not able to call the Sydney office directly, we called the Global Hotline. Might be worth giving them a ring to ensure that your documents were well received.


----------



## eljaleo

tataaa said:


> anybody beed granted the visa this past week? the wait is getting longer than expected. Starting to feel frustrated as I quit my job last month thinking that they would stick to the average processing times in their website. so now, thinking if I should get a regular job again, but then when visa gets granted I need to file a month's notice again.=(


Yeah, we are also in a similar situation. I was not receiving any salary for the past year and we were living off my partner's job. He had a three month notice period, so quit way back in February so we could leave in time to start my job in Aus in May (or so we thought). Now we have been living off savings for nearly two months, and feeling anxious that we don't know how much longer it will be.


----------



## eljaleo

msim87 said:


> I called the global hotline 131 881. The CS doesn't have any idea how to check whether the hard copy of HK Police Certificates are well received.
> 
> I asked that CS guy to directly call Sydney to check and he said he didn't have their direct line. He only advised me to enquire TSS team via email [email protected]. However, they normally respond to e-mail enquiry in one week.
> 
> Also, the HK Police provided me the document tracking number of the registered mail but they would not reflect the receipt status in Australia as the mailing system isn't linked.
> 
> It's such a agony for the arrangement of the HK Police Certificates.


I haven't had any luck with that email. We emailed them to confirm which address to send the police check to - never replied. Something on the RFI was something that we had already submitted, so we emailed to clarify - never replied.

We sent ours by DHL as we wanted it to arrive as quickly as possible, and someone signed for it on June 18, so I can only assume it was received but I don't know how long it takes to add it to our application, process it, etc.

I can't think about it too much without getting really upset, so I try to block it out of my mind. I am fairly certain that if HK did not have this ridiculous procedure, we would have already been granted the visa, as our application was otherwise complete and had moved onto assessment.


----------



## Smgawt123

Hi Guys,

Do you need a skills assessment for the short term TSS Visa?


----------



## sydneyishuk

tataaa said:


> anybody beed granted the visa this past week? the wait is getting longer than expected. Starting to feel frustrated as I quit my job last month thinking that they would stick to the average processing times in their website. so now, thinking if I should get a regular job again, but then when visa gets granted I need to file a month's notice again.=(


Hey tataaa, when did you submit your application?

My application has gone from "Received" to "initial Assessment" today - This is day 55 .... fingers crossed comes through soon.


----------



## eljaleo

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you need a skills assessment for the short term TSS Visa?


I believe it depends on what job you are applying for. Did you do a search of this thread/forum? If you check further back or in my post history, you can see a thread I started asking for clarification about the skills assessment that was answered by an RMA. I did medium term though, not sure if short term is different.


----------



## msim87

Is your employer accredited sponsor ? 55 days are much longer than the standard processing time listed in DIBP website.



sydneyishuk said:


> Hey tataaa, when did you submit your application?
> 
> My application has gone from "Received" to "initial Assessment" today - This is day 55 .... fingers crossed comes through soon.


----------



## sydneyishuk

msim87 said:


> Is your employer accredited sponsor ? 55 days are much longer than the standard processing time listed in DIBP website.


No not accredited and not in rural location.

- Medium-term stream

The standard processing time listed on the Home Affairs website is clearly not accurate.
When the application was submitted said 11-17 days processing time (and still does on my immi account)

Home Affairs states; We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances.

Global visa and citizenship processing times will be updated monthly, providing you with an *indicative *timeframe for processing applications.

msim87 - When did you submit your application?


----------



## msim87

7 June. It's Day 20 for me. 
My employer is accredited sponsor. 
Good luck for you. Good that your case has started processing.



sydneyishuk said:


> No not accredited and not in rural location.
> 
> - Medium-term stream
> 
> The standard processing time listed on the Home Affairs website is clearly not accurate.
> When the application was submitted said 11-17 days processing time (and still does on my immi account)
> 
> Home Affairs states; We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances.
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times will be updated monthly, providing you with an *indicative *timeframe for processing applications.
> 
> msim87 - When did you submit your application?


----------



## sydneyishuk

msim87 said:


> 7 June. It's Day 20 for me.
> My employer is accredited sponsor.
> Good luck for you. Good that your case has started processing.


Thank you 

Wish you luck too, Priority is given to accredited Sponsors, so hopefully yours is picked up soon.


----------



## manivani

Hi I have applied for 482 tss visa on this month earlier. In my initial assessment case officer told me to change my USA police clearance because my name is not matching to passport. 
Now everything is alright.
Now I have got new PCC from USA on 20 th june and I have uploaded it to immi. Now the status showing further assessment.
Any idea when will be the case officer will b checking my case again....
Thanks....


----------



## sydneyishuk

manivani said:


> Hi I have applied for 482 tss visa on this month earlier. In my initial assessment case officer told me to change my USA police clearance because my name is not matching to passport.
> Now everything is alright.
> Now I have got new PCC from USA on 20 th june and I have uploaded it to immi. Now the status showing further assessment.
> Any idea when will be the case officer will b checking my case again....
> Thanks....


Hi manivani, no one can give an exact timeframe. Did your request for more information have a number of days to provide the information? If so you can maybe go by that for maximum number of days they will take to look at it.
Good luck!


----------



## tataaa

eljaleo said:


> Yeah, we are also in a similar situation. I was not receiving any salary for the past year and we were living off my partner's job. He had a three month notice period, so quit way back in February so we could leave in time to start my job in Aus in May (or so we thought). Now we have been living off savings for nearly two months, and feeling anxious that we don't know how much longer it will be.


I know, It is frustrating because I thought I would be able to start the same date as on the contract given to me so I filed my registration a month before. And now Im just doing some casual work so as not to exhaust my savings. Haven't heard from them since I sent the RFI (japan check) last may 31. Just trying to NOT think about it much because it is just very frustrating.. Hope we hear something from them soon.


----------



## tataaa

sydneyishuk said:


> Hey tataaa, when did you submit your application?
> 
> My application has gone from "Received" to "initial Assessment" today - This is day 55 .... fingers crossed comes through soon.


Hi sydneyishuk, I applied last April 15, then they requested RFI April 25, I provided RFI May 31, then nothing eversince. Yes hopefully soon..


----------



## shineyvoo

*Skills Assessment*

Hi guys, my employer processed my visa nomination for Medium term stream last 15th of June and advised me to begin my TSS visa online application. One of the questions on the application form was about Skills assessment. Do I need to undergo a Skills Assessment if I am a Registered Nurse? Will appreciate your reply. Thanks!


----------



## pravincv

Update: 482 TSS Visa granted -family of 3
Applied both visa and nomination May 4 2018.
Granted: 28 June 2018 
Total time: 8 weeks
No priority processing requested.
ICT Business Analyst
Non accredited sponsor. Location Sydney
Traveling to sydney in August 2018


----------



## Yuihuenmama

*Current TSS (482) visa applicants April 2018*



pravincv said:


> Update: 482 TSS Visa granted -family of 3
> Applied both visa and nomination May 4 2018.
> Granted: 28 June 2018
> Total time: 8 weeks
> No priority processing requested.
> ICT Business Analyst
> Non accredited sponsor. Location Sydney
> Traveling to sydney in August 2018


Hi pravincv, sorry if you have stated it in previous post, but can you please advise how long did you wait for the nomination? My employer is going to lodge SBS and NOM, followed by the visa. I would like to know how long will the whole process take. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## pravincv

Yuihuenmama said:


> Hi pravincv, sorry if you have stated it in previous post, but can you please advise how long did you wait for the nomination? My employer is going to lodge SBS and NOM, followed by the visa. I would like to know how long will the whole process take. Thank you in advance for your help!


My sponsor was already SBS. So nomination and visa filing was done together on May 4th and both were approved together on June 28th. We used Fragomen as our agent


----------



## Yuihuenmama

pravincv said:


> Yuihuenmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi pravincv, sorry if you have stated it in previous post, but can you please advise how long did you wait for the nomination? My employer is going to lodge SBS and NOM, followed by the visa. I would like to know how long will the whole process take. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> My sponsor was already SBS. So nomination and visa filing was done together on May 4th and both were approved together on June 28th. We used Fragomen as our agent
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. DIBP used to list out estimated processing for SBS and NOM but they are not doing it anymore. Would anyone one has an idea how long SBS will take now?


----------



## manivani

Does the status of application in immi account will get updated from Monday to Friday only or Saturday and Sunday also
Anyone knows about that...


----------



## eljaleo

pravincv said:


> Update: 482 TSS Visa granted -family of 3
> Applied both visa and nomination May 4 2018.
> Granted: 28 June 2018
> Total time: 8 weeks
> No priority processing requested.
> ICT Business Analyst
> Non accredited sponsor. Location Sydney
> Traveling to sydney in August 2018


Congratulations!!!


----------



## raviak

pravincv said:


> Update: 482 TSS Visa granted -family of 3
> Applied both visa and nomination May 4 2018.
> Granted: 28 June 2018
> Total time: 8 weeks
> No priority processing requested.
> ICT Business Analyst
> Non accredited sponsor. Location Sydney
> Traveling to sydney in August 2018


Congratulations Pravin..


----------



## msim87

Anyone who submitted visa application in early Jun has got any updates ? 
It's such an agony to see my application listed as "Received" and I never know how many days I still have to wait to get the result.


----------



## pravincv

eljaleo said:


> Congratulations!!!


thanks and wish you all the best eljaleo!


----------



## pravincv

raviak said:


> Congratulations Pravin..


thanks ravi!


----------



## pravincv

msim87 said:


> Anyone who submitted visa application in early Jun has got any updates ?
> It's such an agony to see my application listed as "Received" and I never know how many days I still have to wait to get the result.


a bit too early to be frustrated. i was in your shoes till a week ago. unless your sponsor is accredited, it might be around 2 months for your application to be picked up. that seems to be the experience of at least a few people on this board. mine took exactly 8 weeks. no priority processing nor any accredited sponsor.


----------



## raviak

pravincv said:


> a bit too early to be frustrated. i was in your shoes till a week ago. unless your sponsor is accredited, it might be around 2 months for your application to be picked up. that seems to be the experience of at least a few people on this board. mine took exactly 8 weeks. no priority processing nor any accredited sponsor.


Hi Pravin,

How to know if a sponsor is an accredited one or not?

And how was your experience with fragomen?

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## pravincv

raviak said:


> Hi Pravin,
> 
> How to know if a sponsor is an accredited one or not?
> 
> And how was your experience with fragomen?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


You'll need to ask your sponsor or your agent.They'll know. Fragomen was very professional and co-operative with all my queries


----------



## Keritam2018

I have 2 questions please
First one any one ask for priority here and did not get any answer ?
Second it is possible to apply for work permission instead of waiting ???


----------



## rahul7301

My 482 visa is already lodged on 1st june and I am still waiting to get it. Does anyone know if its possible to also apply for a subclass 400 visa till we get our tss 482 visa processed so that we can immediately travel on the 400 visa and then continue with the 482 visa after the 400 visa duration ends??


----------



## raviak

pravincv said:


> You'll need to ask your sponsor or your agent.They'll know. Fragomen was very professional and co-operative with all my queries


Thanks Pravin

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## eljaleo

Any grants or updates in the last couple days? None from me, still waiting, eight weeks since lodgement and two weeks since 28 days after RFI. I had some gut feeling that we would be granted this week, but looks like that's not panning out.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> I haven't had any luck with that email. We emailed them to confirm which address to send the police check to - never replied. Something on the RFI was something that we had already submitted, so we emailed to clarify - never replied.
> 
> We sent ours by DHL as we wanted it to arrive as quickly as possible, and someone signed for it on June 18, so I can only assume it was received but I don't know how long it takes to add it to our application, process it, etc.
> 
> I can't think about it too much without getting really upset, so I try to block it out of my mind. I am fairly certain that if HK did not have this ridiculous procedure, we would have already been granted the visa, as our application was otherwise complete and had moved onto assessment.


Hi there, 
I am suffering the same now, sent email to the HK police for the status, they just replied me it is still in process.
It is ridiculous! 
There is no way to track the status, and they even do not know if the documents are sent to where..

I also sent an email to TSS on Sunday but still no reply till now..


----------



## Kay to Aussie

msim87 said:


> How many days have you waited since submitting your visa application ?
> Mine is Day 20 and the status is sill "Received".
> 
> I have similar dilemma as you. My partner is working and I have no idea when I should ask her to quit her job.


When did you conduct your health check? and have you clicked 'I confirm all documents are provided'?

I lodged application on 16 June, and the status was 'received'
then on 18 June I got the letter for police and health check..
then through these days I uploaded most of the required documents, including the CV, education and English exemptions...etc.
also, my health check is clear. 
then I confirmed I have provided all documents, (but just waiting for the HK POLICE CHECK, what a stupid HK police).
Now my status is shown as ' further assessment'...

I really don't know if it is normal...


----------



## msim87

Kay to Aussie said:


> Hi there,
> I am suffering the same now, sent email to the HK police for the status, they just replied me it is still in process.
> It is ridiculous!
> There is no way to track the status, and they even do not know if the documents are sent to where..
> 
> I also sent an email to TSS on Sunday but still no reply till now..


It take at least 3 weeks for HK Police to process your application for the CNCC. If you wanna shorten the mailing process, you could arrange the courier yourself and notify HK Police about your courier arrangement. Otherwise, they would only mail the CNCC to Australia Immi using registered mail, which would take another 2 weeks for them to reach Australia.

I did not arrange courier as I did not know about that earlier. If I knew that, I would definitely arrange express courier myself.

TSS team normally takes at least one week to respond the email.


----------



## msim87

Kay to Aussie said:


> When did you conduct your health check? and have you clicked 'I confirm all documents are provided'?
> 
> I lodged application on 16 June, and the status was 'received'
> then on 18 June I got the letter for police and health check..
> then through these days I uploaded most of the required documents, including the CV, education and English exemptions...etc.
> also, my health check is clear.
> then I confirmed I have provided all documents, (but just waiting for the HK POLICE CHECK, what a stupid HK police).
> Now my status is shown as ' further assessment'...
> 
> I really don't know if it is normal...


I completed my health check and made sure HK Police has already mailed the police check to Australia BEFORE my visa application. 
This is just a practice as suggested by my employer's HR.

Your status should be normal based on my understanding from other visa applicants' experiences shared in this forum.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

msim87 said:


> I completed my health check and made sure HK Police has already mailed the police check to Australia BEFORE my visa application.
> This is just a practice as suggested by my employer's HR.
> 
> Your status should be normal based on my understanding from other visa applicants' experiences shared in this forum.


I could not made the application with the police check! 
as it is so stupid of the HK Police that they required the letter issued by IMMI for CCNC process!!
This really makes things shitty,,,


----------



## msim87

Kay to Aussie said:


> I could not made the application with the police check!
> as it is so stupid of the HK Police that they required the letter issued by IMMI for CCNC process!!
> This really makes things shitty,,,


You could request TSS team to provide you the penal check letter for application of HK CNCC prior to visa application. However, this method is not commonly known. This method is advised by my HR and so I just follow suit.

Currently, what you can do is to manage the employer's expectation on the timing of visa application affected by the HK CNCC.


----------



## eljaleo

Kay to Aussie said:


> Hi there,
> I am suffering the same now, sent email to the HK police for the status, they just replied me it is still in process.
> It is ridiculous!
> There is no way to track the status, and they even do not know if the documents are sent to where..
> 
> I also sent an email to TSS on Sunday but still no reply till now..


I would recommend using a courier to send your CNCC. Faster than mail and you can track it. I used DHL, cost was about 350 HKD. Mine was signed for according to the tracking on June 18, but I haven't been able to get confirmation that it has actually been added to my application. If it was indeed added on June 18, it's been nearly three weeks with no communication for me, so I wouldn't assume that it will all be speedy once the CNCC is done if I were you.

You've only just recently lodged, so you've probably got a while to wait even if you get lucky and follow the global processing times. It took two weeks from lodgement to even get the CNCC letter for me, so two days isn't bad.


----------



## Ashaikh01

*482 visa*

Hi  I am offshore, received job offer as "compliance officer" in NSW,

However I have 14 year experience in Bank as Credit / Marketing Manager. and I have submitted application for skill assessment under "specialist manager nec" in May 2018 (this occupation is currently open in SA only for 489 visa)

my employer will sponsor me for 482 visa but I would accept this job offer of "compliance officer", if there is option for PR after 2 years

*Please guide me *

- As "Compliance officer" is not in MLTSSL List so would there be any chance for PR after 2 years on 482 visa ? if yes then 
- Do I need to apply for skill assessment if I apply for 186 visa?

- Would there be any effect on my present application for assessment? as I want that in case if i don't get 186 visa then i can apply for 489 visa under SA State nomination as Specialist Manager NEC.

Thank you


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Kay to Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I am suffering the same now, sent email to the HK police for the status, they just replied me it is still in process.
> It is ridiculous!
> There is no way to track the status, and they even do not know if the documents are sent to where..
> 
> I also sent an email to TSS on Sunday but still no reply till now..
> 
> 
> 
> TSS rarely replies to my emails. I have sent them several emails (once to clarify which address to send HK CNCC to, once to inform them that the CNCC had been sent and asking them to confirm with me that it arrived, and once to enquire as to why something we had included in the lodged application was asked for again in the RFI). They did not respond to any of these emails so I wouldn't hold your breath.
> 
> I would recommend using a courier to send your CNCC. Faster than mail and you can track it. I used DHL, cost was about 350 HKD. Mine was signed for according to the tracking on June 18, but I haven't been able to get confirmation that it has actually been added to my application. If it was indeed added on June 18, it's been nearly three weeks with no communication for me, so I wouldn't assume that it will all be speedy once the CNCC is done if I were you.
> 
> You've only just recently lodged, so you've probably got a while to wait even if you get lucky and follow the global processing times. It took two weeks from lodgement to even get the CNCC letter for me, so two days isn't bad.
Click to expand...

Thx eljaleo!
Really feel sick about the HK Police.....
BTW, I thought the Police request and health check request were automatically generated by the system ... 
So I got them after 2 days lodging, seems quite ok...

Moreover, I want to know .. duriing this period... waiting for CCNC.. 
if my other documents , such as English exemptions and educations, are requested ... would the officer also send me the request directly ? Or they will wait until they got the CCNC for further assessment?


----------



## eljaleo

Hi Kay to Aussie, why haven't you just uploaded the English exemption and education info? From my understanding they don't request that. It's in your best interest to upload as much as you can.


Maybe the medical is automatically generated (I did mine before lodging so not sure) but the CNCC request is not. It didn't come to me until we had been assigned a CO.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Hi Kay to Aussie, why haven't you just uploaded the English exemption and education info? From my understanding they don't request that. It's in your best interest to upload as much as you can.
> 
> Maybe the medical is automatically generated (I did mine before lodging so not sure) but the CNCC request is not. It didn't come to me until we had been assigned a CO.


Dear Eljaleo,
Thanks for reply.
Regarding my English exemption, I did upload my UG and PG transcripts. Both obtained in HK. (full time > 5 years)
Just wonder if IMMI accepts those are good enough for exemption...and will IMMI ask for further documents if they are not accepted..


----------



## manivani

Will the case officers working in the weekends or visas r getting approved in the weekends??????


----------



## Rocky.me

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Everyone - updated processing times have been shared on immi website:
> 
> Processing times
> Short-term stream:	19 days	40 days
> Medium-term stream:	15 days	28 days
> Labour Agreement stream:	24 days	41 days
> Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-





eljaleo said:


> sydneyishuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - updated processing times have been shared on immi website:
> 
> Processing times
> Short-term stream:	19 days	40 days
> Medium-term stream:	15 days	28 days
> Labour Agreement stream:	24 days	41 days
> Last updated 19 June 2018 (for month ending 31 May 2018)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482-
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! My ImmiAcount still lists 11-17 days - anyone else? Or is it just a lag in updating on there?
Click to expand...

Hi everyone. Visa 482 application lodged 15 June 2018. I don't have my kids unabridged birth certificates yet from SA home affairs and we lodged with abridged ones. Anyone with similar case, were ur kids visas granted? Very worried.


----------



## Rocky.me

TSS 482
Application lodged: 15 June 2018
Health assessments and police clearances done. 
Delay in attaching UBC for my sons - submitted UBC 10 July 2018 to immigration.
Agent Fragomen
Family of 4
Country South Africa
No news yet.


----------



## Rocky.me

Theguitch said:


> Hi Dennis, we lodged our application + nomination + sponsorship on April 23rd for my wife and my 2 kids. We are waiting now... status is received.


Did you need unabridged birth certificates for your kids?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

manivani said:


> Will the case officers working in the weekends or visas r getting approved in the weekends??????


haha, I don't think so


----------



## AugustTexas

Providing a data point here on application status. 
USA resident. Short term stream 482. Presumably employer is accredited due to very fast approval dates.
Nomination submitted June 27th-- approved by June 29th.
Visa application submitted June 3-- approved June 9.


----------



## GeeB

Our TSS visa was approved at the end of last week. 

Medium term stream. Nurse - critical care. My other other half is the primary applicant. Myself the de facto partner. Job is in Sydney. We’re both UK residents. 

We didn’t want to submit visa until the nomination was approved because we had concerns the sponsor hadn’t completed labour market testing correctly (according to the new rules). It was fine in the end though. 

Visa was front loaded with eMedicals, police checks and private health insurance via Frank. De facto evidence was substantial. We took the ‘crack a nut with a sledge hammer’ approach. Documents were structured by file name and with contents page. 

No migration agent used. It was a lot of preparatory work but we feel pleased we’ve managed to do it ourselves and get it through without an RFI. 

Unbelievably the visa took only 5 days to approve. I’m guessing the sponsor was approved but they never told us either way and the visa got approved before I got chance to ask. 

Good luck everyone. 

Nomination lodged: 31/5
Nomination approved: 21/6
Visa submitted: 1/7
Visa approved: 6/7

Interesting to note the start date of the visa is the date of approval, not the date of entry into Australia.


----------



## Donkoala

Hi,

I am on a gandfathered 457 and changing occupation to management consultant. 

Does anyone know how to do that and how long it takes?

Thanks a lot!!
Cheers.


----------



## sydneyishuk

Donkoala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on a gandfathered 457 and changing occupation to management consultant.
> 
> Does anyone know how to do that and how long it takes?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> Cheers.


Hi Donkoala,

I suggest you speak with a Migration Agent.

I think by changing occupation you will need to apply for complete new visa and as 457 is now abolished you will need to apply for 482 visa under your new occupation. As your current 457 was granted on your old occupation.

You should not be conducting work that is not related to your 457 sponsored occupation.

Good Luck!


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Any grants or updates in the last couple days? None from me, still waiting, eight weeks since lodgement and two weeks since 28 days after RFI. I had some gut feeling that we would be granted this week, but looks like that's not panning out.


Hi Eljaleo,

Can you confirm the following;
when you submitted your application?
When RFI?
When you replied to RFI?

I am in similar situation...
Applied 3 May.
RFI on 27 June
Replied RFI 10 July

Good luck I hope you get granted soon!


----------



## eljaleo

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Eljaleo,
> 
> Can you confirm the following;
> when you submitted your application?
> When RFI?
> When you replied to RFI?
> 
> I am in similar situation...
> Applied 3 May.
> RFI on 27 June
> Replied RFI 10 July
> 
> Good luck I hope you get granted soon!


Application submitted 10 May
RFI on 24 May
RFI replied - unsure of exact date the info was added to my application, but around mid-to-late June (sent by post)

Fingers crossed for a grant this week for both of us! I'm super jealous of people that are getting grants in a matter of days.


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Application submitted 10 May
> RFI on 24 May
> RFI replied - unsure of exact date the info was added to my application, but around mid-to-late June (sent by post)
> 
> Fingers crossed for a grant this week for both of us! I'm super jealous of people that are getting grants in a matter of days.


Please let me know as soon as you get an update.

I know same, it's it quite frustrating not knowing when it will be granted... difficult to plan!

Good luck!


----------



## Donkoala

Thanks a lot sydneyishuk



sydneyishuk said:


> Hi Donkoala,
> 
> I suggest you speak with a Migration Agent.
> 
> I think by changing occupation you will need to apply for complete new visa and as 457 is now abolished you will need to apply for 482 visa under your new occupation. As your current 457 was granted on your old occupation.
> 
> You should not be conducting work that is not related to your 457 sponsored occupation.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Application submitted 10 May
> RFI on 24 May
> RFI replied - unsure of exact date the info was added to my application, but around mid-to-late June (sent by post)
> 
> Fingers crossed for a grant this week for both of us! I'm super jealous of people that are getting grants in a matter of days.


sorry, what is RFI?


----------



## Karnesh

Cva2018 said:


> Hi. I don't know those information ..we lodged our application on April 4 through my husband's sponsor...and straight away we got this approval info after 2 months..we were not provided any other information in that 2 mnths..


hi cva !!
I want ask one question about your husband , he is on 457 visa holder?

thanks

karnesh


----------



## sydneyishuk

​


Kay to Aussie said:


> sorry, what is RFI?


Request for Information


----------



## Rocky.me

Any visas granted recently?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

sydneyishuk said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Kay to Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, what is RFI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Request for Information
Click to expand...

Oh see, thx
I applied on 16 June
And got Resquests for health check and police check on 18 June
I confirmed all other documents such as English exemption and work experience in 27 June
But till now status still 'further assessment'

Want to see if the officer will send me request for information regarding my other documents if needed during this waiting time ?


----------



## kym0369

new to this page but submitted our 482 visa application early June threw a migration company. had confirmed email on the 22nd of June so now we are just waiting. hopefully hear something soon. has anyone had their visa granted already in the same time frame?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Kay to Aussie said:


> Oh see, thx
> I applied on 16 June
> And got Resquests for health check and police check on 18 June
> I confirmed all other documents such as English exemption and work experience in 27 June
> But till now status still 'further assessment'
> 
> Want to see if the officer will send me request for information regarding my other documents if needed during this waiting time ?


You should upload all the documents listed in the checklist. Officer usually requests further information if required - some people are not even asked for further information. Make sure you upload everything required. We applied 3 May - request for information on 27 June (28 days given to provide the information requested) it was provided last week - so I am guessing that the officer will check back on our application on 28th day which is 25th July!
Hopefully - as been waiting a long time now


----------



## sydneyishuk

kym0369 said:


> new to this page but submitted our 482 visa application early June threw a migration company. had confirmed email on the 22nd of June so now we are just waiting. hopefully hear something soon. has anyone had their visa granted already in the same time frame?


Hi kym0369,

As per the Home Affairs Website, processing times are advised as:

Short-term stream	19 days	40 days
Medium-term stream	15 days	28 days
Labour Agreement stream	24 days	41 days
(for month ending 31 May 2018)

These are meant to be indicative. But from being an active member in this group I believe that these processing times are more accurate for those whose Company's are accredited sponsors / or in regional Australia.

A more accurate timeframe (based on results from this forum) is 2 months (for non-accredited sponsors).

That is just my opinion.

If you applied through a Migration Agent they should have provided you with the application receipt/ Acknowledgement Letter. You can use this information to set up Immi account and import your application - where you can track the status of your application


----------



## kym0369

thank you sydneyishuk,
firstly thank you for your reply it's much appreciated.

our migration officer is currently away on annual leave till the 4th of Aug but has been keeping in contact threw a colleague and they had suggested the same time frame of 2 months but they said they are not entirely sure as this was a rough estimate.

I hadn't been issued with an application number so I have emailed them this morning to request this so I can log into my immi account and check. I already have an immi account for last year's visitors visa so I will b able to link the new application to my account.

It's good to have forums like this aswell as it's a bit reassurance that everyone that's waiting is in the same boat and it's also good to see visas being approved, gives some hope 😁


----------



## Mek

Hello guys!
Registered just to give you guys more hope!

Visa application: May 30,
Final documents uploaded: June 4
Stream: Medium
Occupation: Chef
Non-accredited and non-regional sponsor
RFI: none
Migration Agent used
Visa granted: July 17
Nomination approved: July 17
Total wait: 48 days

Things are not slowing down for now but are case-to-case basis as suggested by many others it seems!
Good luck and thank you all for their posts!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Mek said:


> Hello guys!
> Registered just to give you guys more hope!
> 
> Visa application: May 30,
> Final documents uploaded: June 4
> Stream: Medium
> Occupation: Chef
> Non-accredited and non-regional sponsor
> RFI: none
> Migration Agent used
> Visa granted: July 17
> Nomination approved: July 17
> Total wait: 48 days
> 
> Things are not slowing down for now but are case-to-case basis as suggested by many others it seems!
> Good luck and thank you all for their posts!


Congratulations!!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Hi All, Home Affairs have updated the processing times...

*Short-term stream* 75% processed in *57 days* and 90%processed in *64 days*
*Medium-term stream* 75% processed in *55 days* 90% processed in *63 days*
*Labour Agreement stream* 75% processed in *28 days* processed in *42 days*
*Last updated 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)*


----------



## eljaleo

sydneyishuk said:


> Hi All, Home Affairs have updated the processing times...
> 
> *Short-term stream* 75% processed in *57 days* and 90%processed in *64 days*
> *Medium-term stream* 75% processed in *55 days* 90% processed in *63 days*
> *Labour Agreement stream* 75% processed in *28 days* processed in *42 days*
> *Last updated 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)*


Thanks for posting these! How exactly does this work? Does it mean that applications that were approved in June 2018 took this long?

Day 70 today for us. Accredited sponsor, non-regional.


----------



## sydneyishuk

eljaleo said:


> Thanks for posting these! How exactly does this work? Does it mean that applications that were approved in June 2018 took this long?
> 
> Day 70 today for us. Accredited sponsor, non-regional.


Good question it is only indicative - and by the sounds of it not very accurate at all. As most approvals are within 2 months (going by forum history)

Day 76 for us- Although we got a RFI on 27 June. Provided last week and status is currently at Further Assessment.

It is also a case-by-case how processed - as you can imagine everyones application is different and may be more complex etc...


----------



## dublinse

Subsequent entrant 482

Applied on 14th June 2018
Grant 18th July 2018


----------



## Karnesh

Any one got tss subsequent? Who’s primary visa holder currently holding 457 visa ? Please update status ... in immigration account say 11 to 17 month my one month already finished .. ?.....
How’s immigration working in aus...


----------



## Karnesh

Not yet one month done ,,, waiting for subsequent visa 482,,,,,


----------



## Karnesh

dublinse said:


> Subsequent entrant 482
> 
> Applied on 14th June 2018
> Grant 18th July 2018


Hey hi can you tell me your situation ? Your primary application on 457 visa holder or on 482 new visa ? And which document you provided ? Secondly applicant is it off shore ?

Please reply me as soon as you can....

TX


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> sydneyishuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Home Affairs have updated the processing times...
> 
> *Short-term stream* 75% processed in *57 days* and 90%processed in *64 days*
> *Medium-term stream* 75% processed in *55 days* 90% processed in *63 days*
> *Labour Agreement stream* 75% processed in *28 days* processed in *42 days*
> *Last updated 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting these! How exactly does this work? Does it mean that applications that were approved in June 2018 took this long?
> 
> Day 70 today for us. Accredited sponsor, non-regional.
Click to expand...

Omg it's getting longer and longer ,the DHA is at very low efficiency.
Previously it showed 11-17 days for my cat, now 55-63 days..

Really hope my employer would understand the situation

Furthermore , I have emailed the case officer 2 times , but still no reply .

That's really making me frustrated...


----------



## sydneyishuk

Kay to Aussie said:


> Omg it's getting longer and longer ,the DHA is at very low efficiency.
> Previously it showed 11-17 days for my cat, now 55-63 days..
> 
> Really hope my employer would understand the situation
> 
> Furthermore , I have emailed the case officer 2 times , but still no reply .
> 
> That's really making me frustrated...


When did you submit the application?

We submitted 3 May - it said 11-17 days but very unrealistic as now day 77!

Waiting game....


----------



## Kay to Aussie

sydneyishuk said:


> Kay to Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's getting longer and longer ,the DHA is at very low efficiency.
> Previously it showed 11-17 days for my cat, now 55-63 days..
> 
> Really hope my employer would understand the situation
> 
> Furthermore , I have emailed the case officer 2 times , but still no reply .
> 
> That's really making me frustrated...
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit the application?
> 
> We submitted 3 May - it said 11-17 days but very unrealistic as now day 77!
> 
> Waiting game....
Click to expand...

Oh I lodged on 16/6, got RFI on 18/6 
And confirmed all documents on 27/6 , and now waiting police check sending to DHA...

How about you ??


----------



## Gerutyw

So guys, I've been following this forum for a while to understand the timings you guys are experiencing in your visa applications. I am still waiting for my visa to be granted... Here are the details so far:

*Visa type*: Medium-term stream 
*Nomination approved*: 8th May 2018
*Visa submitted*: 7th June 2018 (applied also with my de facto partner as secondary)
*RFI*: 14th June 2018
So far, days passed since visa submission: *43 days* (and counting...)

Good luck to all of you!

Luckily my employer is very understanding and this is just a waiting game


----------



## sydneyishuk

Kay to Aussie said:


> Oh I lodged on 16/6, got RFI on 18/6
> And confirmed all documents on 27/6 , and now waiting police check sending to DHA...
> 
> How about you ??


Lodged Application: on 3 May
RFI on 27/06/2018 (Given 28 days to provide Requested information)
RFI submitted on 11 July and confirmed provided information as requested by clicking the "I confirm I have provided the information as requested" button....

Good luck!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

sydneyishuk said:


> Lodged Application: on 3 May
> RFI on 27/06/2018 (Given 28 days to provide Requested information)
> RFI submitted on 11 July and confirmed provided information as requested by clicking the "I confirm I have provided the information as requested" button....
> 
> Good luck!


My case is rather weird, as I'm in HK, I though I got the RFI on 18 June for just 2 issues, health check and Police check, and I was given 28 days.
I thus click the 'confirmed provided information as requested' button on 27 June (right after my health check is clear), and I provided my English exemption documents.

However, the police check here in HK is still on the way to DHA...(will never know when it will reach them)..

My status just shows 'further assessment'..

My concern is if the case officer at this moment has started reviewing my case, with the provided documents? 
And as I have asked previously, if the documents stating my 5 years FT study in HK (in English instruction) sufficient to get the exemption? 
I wonder if the officer would let me know if I need further supporting documents at the earlier stage...

I am just waiting....


----------



## sydneyishuk

Kay to Aussie said:


> My case is rather weird, as I'm in HK, I though I got the RFI on 18 June for just 2 issues, health check and Police check, and I was given 28 days.
> I thus click the 'confirmed provided information as requested' button on 27 June (right after my health check is clear), and I provided my English exemption documents.
> 
> However, the police check here in HK is still on the way to DHA...(will never know when it will reach them)..
> 
> My status just shows 'further assessment'..
> 
> My concern is if the case officer at this moment has started reviewing my case, with the provided documents?
> And as I have asked previously, if the documents stating my 5 years FT study in HK (in English instruction) sufficient to get the exemption?
> I wonder if the officer would let me know if I need further supporting documents at the earlier stage...
> 
> I am just waiting....


You maybe you upload a statement explaining that the HK Police Check was posted on XX/XX/XXXX including proof of postage - just so that they know it has been sent to them.

Also with regards to the English Exemption that should be suffice as per the website it states exemption...

you have completed at least five years of full-time study in a secondary or higher education institution where instruction was conducted in English*. Note: a higher education institution includes Vocational Education and Training (VET) courses for the purposes of this visa subclass

As long the 5 years FT study in HK (in English instruction) is clear that it was in English then should be fine.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

sydneyishuk said:


> You maybe you upload a statement explaining that the HK Police Check was posted on XX/XX/XXXX including proof of postage - just so that they know it has been sent to them.
> 
> Also with regards to the English Exemption that should be suffice as per the website it states exemption...
> 
> you have completed at least five years of full-time study in a secondary or higher education institution where instruction was conducted in English*. Note: a higher education institution includes Vocational Education and Training (VET) courses for the purposes of this visa subclass
> 
> As long the 5 years FT study in HK (in English instruction) is clear that it was in English then should be fine.


Yup, thanks for settling my mind...as I have not heard from the case officer about the validity of the information I've provided...really don't know if they will only assess them altogether after the police check document received...
Anyway, wish all of us a faster process!!!


----------



## eljaleo

Kay to Aussie, did you have your HK police check sent by courier? If you do that you can know exactly when DHA signs for it, but that doesn't guarantee that they'll start looking at it right away. My police check was signed for June 18 but still under Further Assessment.


----------



## abhi007rocks

Hi Friends,

Our agent has submitted TSS Visa 482 for me and my wife on 6th July,2018 and nomination was also submitted on the same day. PCC and Medicals are also completed from our side

When can we expect the visa grant?

I heard that if I import my visa application using dummy immi account,it is doable as I can't do it

Can any one guide me on this?

will my agent get any notification about my import, as i dont want him to know about it?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Kay to Aussie, did you have your HK police check sent by courier? If you do that you can know exactly when DHA signs for it, but that doesn't guarantee that they'll start looking at it right away. My police check was signed for June 18 but still under Further Assessment.


hi Eljaleo,
No, I could not get the reply from HK Police earlier to arrange courier, they just told me yesterday the document was sent on 11 July by air mail, however, it will take 9-11 working days to Sydney.. I count, it will be 25-26 July, plus some days for it to travel around to reach the case officer...
I expect it should arrive by end of July.

OMG, you got all documents ready on 18 June but till now still not granted??
I really doubt if I can have my visa granted in August...


----------



## abhi007rocks

Hi All,

I checked my visa application by importing it in a dummy account as the visa is submtted via agent.

Nomination submission date - 6th july
Visa submitted date - 6th July
RFI Date - 9th July (Requesting medicals and PCC from Singapore)
Medicals were done on 10th July. Waiting for Case officer to give me a letter to get Singapore police check letter

Current status is Initial Assessment and last updated date is 10th July

What is meant by "Initial Assessment" status?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

abhishekjethi007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked my visa application by importing it in a dummy account as the visa is submtted via agent.
> 
> Nomination submission date - 6th july
> Visa submitted date - 6th July
> RFI Date - 9th July (Requesting medicals and PCC from Singapore)
> Medicals were done on 10th July. Waiting for Case officer to give me a letter to get Singapore police check letter
> 
> Current status is Initial Assessment and last updated date is 10th July
> 
> What is meant by "Initial Assessment" status?


hi there, you have got the RFI for PCC,on 9 July, and you should also have got the letter to get the PCC at Singapore?
In my case, Initial assessment refers to the situation they are waiting for your further information after having the initial check.

you can check the definition of IA on DHA website.

Hope it helps.


----------



## eljaleo

Kay to Aussie said:


> hi Eljaleo,
> No, I could not get the reply from HK Police earlier to arrange courier, they just told me yesterday the document was sent on 11 July by air mail, however, it will take 9-11 working days to Sydney.. I count, it will be 25-26 July, plus some days for it to travel around to reach the case officer...
> I expect it should arrive by end of July.
> 
> OMG, you got all documents ready on 18 June but till now still not granted??
> I really doubt if I can have my visa granted in August...


Yup, the document reached DHA on June 18 but still no grant. Initial lodgement was over ten weeks ago, and it's been five weeks since the CNCC was signed for.


----------



## abhi007rocks

Kay to Aussie said:


> hi there, you have got the RFI for PCC,on 9 July, and you should also have got the letter to get the PCC at Singapore?
> In my case, Initial assessment refers to the situation they are waiting for your further information after having the initial check.
> 
> you can check the definition of IA on DHA website.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I did not get any letter from CO for Singapore PCC. In fact, my agent updated the supporting evidence stating that "We have requested you send the Singapore police clearance letter but this to date has not
been received"

She has already requested the DHA to send the letter.

I guess it is now with CO to give the letter. What do u suggest?


----------



## Andew1707

The story so far.
Visa submitted 25th May
RFI 10th July (signed contract requested)
Applied through a agent
None accredited company on a LSS application. From UK to Aus
Does anybody have any experience of this? What’s the next step? Approval? And how much longer? 
This site has kept me going, please share any visa grants also.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

abhishekjethi007 said:


> I did not get any letter from CO for Singapore PCC. In fact, my agent updated the supporting evidence stating that "We have requested you send the Singapore police clearance letter but this to date has not
> been received"
> 
> She has already requested the DHA to send the letter.
> 
> I guess it is now with CO to give the letter. What do u suggest?


Oh how did you get the RFI? you should have got the messages from the case officer which came along with the the request letter?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

abhishekjethi007 said:


> I did not get any letter from CO for Singapore PCC. In fact, my agent updated the supporting evidence stating that "We have requested you send the Singapore police clearance letter but this to date has not
> been received"
> 
> She has already requested the DHA to send the letter.
> 
> I guess it is now with CO to give the letter. What do u suggest?


How did you get the RFI from the the case officer? 
the letter should have come along with the RFI message...


----------



## Rocky.me

Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?


----------



## sydneyishuk

Finally Visa Granted!!

Applied 3 May - Medium-term stream
RFI 27 June
Information Provided on 11 July
Visa Grant 23 July.

Non accredited Sponsor
Location: Sydney
Total number of days 81 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sydneyishuk

Rocky.me said:


> Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?


Calling immigration is pointless - It is like a call centre with just standard information - reading from website.

They just read the standard information - "yes application received"
"Standard Processing times are XX"


----------



## Kay to Aussie

sydneyishuk said:


> Finally Visa Granted!!
> 
> Applied 3 May - Medium-term stream
> RFI 27 June
> Information Provided on 11 July
> Visa Grant 23 July.
> 
> Non accredited Sponsor
> Location: Sydney
> Total number of days 81
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!
When did you confirm all the documents are provided (i.e. health and PCC)? 
if just count the days from the RFI, seems not too bad


----------



## sydneyishuk

Kay to Aussie said:


> Congratulations!
> When did you confirm all the documents are provided (i.e. health and PCC)?
> if just count the days from the RFI, seems not too bad


All documents were uploaded when the application was submitted.
On 11 July responded to RFI and confirmed all the documents were provided on this date too.
Approval came through this morning (12 days from RFI provided).


----------



## abhi007rocks

Kay to Aussie said:


> Oh how did you get the RFI? you should have got the messages from the case officer which came along with the the request letter?


Yes, the case officer did sent a request stating two requests. one for medical and one for Singapore PCC. That was just a 10 page pdf stating the requests in which it is written that you need to do medicals and you need to get the PCC from Singapore as you have lived more than 12 months

Please suggest


----------



## sydneyishuk

abhishekjethi007 said:


> Yes, the case officer did sent a request stating two requests. one for medical and one for Singapore PCC. That was just a 10 page pdf stating the requests in which it is written that you need to do medicals and you need to get the PCC from Singapore as you have lived more than 12 months
> 
> Please suggest


The RFI usually comes as an email to the email address registered once the application is submitted. 
If you used a Migration Agent then they receive all the correspondence.
You can also see requests/messages from Case officer in the immi account under the messages section.
Once you have uploaded the documents/RFI then there is a button to confirm you have submitted the information. This then gets put back to the Case Officer.


----------



## abhi007rocks

sydneyishuk said:


> The RFI usually comes as an email to the email address registered once the application is submitted.
> If you used a Migration Agent then they receive all the correspondence.
> You can also see requests/messages from Case officer in the immi account under the messages section.
> Once you have uploaded the documents/RFI then there is a button to confirm you have submitted the information. This then gets put back to the Case Officer.


Thanks for prompt reply. What will be the status once my migration agent uploads the documents. Will the status be Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?


----------



## eljaleo

sydneyishuk said:


> Finally Visa Granted!!
> 
> Applied 3 May - Medium-term stream
> RFI 27 June
> Information Provided on 11 July
> Visa Grant 23 July.
> 
> Non accredited Sponsor
> Location: Sydney
> Total number of days 81
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!! I think you had the longest wait so far on here, so it gives me hope to see you get a grant. Day 75 today for me.


----------



## eljaleo

Rocky.me said:


> Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?


How long have you been waiting? Especially if you're within the estimated processing times, I doubt they will tell you anything. I am outside the processing times but still have only been told to wait. They have been very helpful for finding out some info (i.e. what address to use when mailing RFI paperwork), but don't seem to be able to give any info about waiting times for specific cases.


----------



## sydneyishuk

abhishekjethi007 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply. What will be the status once my migration agent uploads the documents. Will the status be Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?


It should go to Further Assessment once RFI is done and confirmed submitted all requested info.


----------



## Rocky.me

eljaleo said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting? Especially if you're within the estimated processing times, I doubt they will tell you anything. I am outside the processing times but still have only been told to wait. They have been very helpful for finding out some info (i.e. what address to use when mailing RFI paperwork), but don't seem to be able to give any info about waiting times for specific cases.
Click to expand...

Waiting 38 days. Contract start date changed twice already. Concerned &#128542;


----------



## Rocky.me

sydneyishuk said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?
> 
> 
> 
> Calling immigration is pointless - It is like a call centre with just standard information - reading from website.
> 
> They just read the standard information - "yes application received"
> "Standard Processing times are XX"
Click to expand...

Thanks! I dont think I'll bother trying then.


----------



## Rocky.me

sydneyishuk said:


> Finally Visa Granted!!
> 
> Applied 3 May - Medium-term stream
> RFI 27 June
> Information Provided on 11 July
> Visa Grant 23 July.
> 
> Non accredited Sponsor
> Location: Sydney
> Total number of days 81
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Rocky.me

eljaleo said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever called immigration requesting an update? What was their response?
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting? Especially if you're within the estimated processing times, I doubt they will tell you anything. I am outside the processing times but still have only been told to wait. They have been very helpful for finding out some info (i.e. what address to use when mailing RFI paperwork), but don't seem to be able to give any info about waiting times for specific cases.
Click to expand...

38 days waiting. Company advised to contact immigration just to check. Wondering if it pointless since the website says dont call for status updates. Our whole process of submitting docs began in March, agent lodged in June. So we feel like we have been waiting an eternity.


----------



## pravincv

sydneyishuk said:


> Finally Visa Granted!!
> 
> Applied 3 May - Medium-term stream
> RFI 27 June
> Information Provided on 11 July
> Visa Grant 23 July.
> 
> Non accredited Sponsor
> Location: Sydney
> Total number of days 81
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!


----------



## Rocky.me

TSS 482 processing times are no longer appearing on the website...am I the only one seeing this 😲


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Rocky.me said:


> TSS 482 processing times are no longer appearing on the website...am I the only one seeing this &#128562;


I could still see the days...


----------



## Patricia1990

Hi guys, just joined, we lodged our medium term TSS June 20th through an immigration agent. We are a family of 3 from Ireland and my daughter and I are under my partners sponsorship. Status on immi is received, we have applied for priority processing. How do you know that the nomination hasn’t been approved is it on immi or have ye received emails saying it’s been approved? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sydneyishuk

Patricia1990 said:


> Hi guys, just joined, we lodged our medium term TSS June 20th through an immigration agent. We are a family of 3 from Ireland and my daughter and I are under my partners sponsorship. Status on immi is received, we have applied for priority processing. How do you know that the nomination hasn't been approved is it on immi or have ye received emails saying it's been approved?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Patricia,
The nomination is separate to your application, meaning you will not see it on your immi account. I am sure when the nomination is approved your migration agent / partners sponsoring company will let you know - That is the only way to be informed about it.
Good luck!


----------



## Patricia1990

Thanks very much and congratulations on your visa 🤗


----------



## raviak

pravincv said:


> Update: 482 TSS Visa granted -family of 3
> Applied both visa and nomination May 4 2018.
> Granted: 28 June 2018
> Total time: 8 weeks
> No priority processing requested.
> ICT Business Analyst
> Non accredited sponsor. Location Sydney
> Traveling to sydney in August 2018


Hi Pravin,

Can you please let me know how did you get PCC for you and your dependents? Were your address in Passport and present address the same at the time of applying for PCC?

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## eljaleo

Anyone have any updates? Day 77, still waiting, feeling really depressed.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Anyone have any updates? Day 77, still waiting, feeling really depressed.


Same here, very helpless .. my PCC arrival even an unknown ...


----------



## pravincv

raviak said:


> Hi Pravin,
> 
> Can you please let me know how did you get PCC for you and your dependents? Were your address in Passport and present address the same at the time of applying for PCC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


I assume it is for india? my address in the passport was the same as current, but PCC was done 10 years ago, so they had to do it again. passport seva kendra (PSK) is the way to go - you'll need to visit the local police station once the PSK initiates it. if you are abroad, there is a different procedure (VFSGlobal is the agent via the indian embassy).
if address is the same, your current local police station will co-ordinate, but i assume it takes time - i dont have personal experience on that front


----------



## pravincv

eljaleo said:


> Anyone have any updates? Day 77, still waiting, feeling really depressed.


hang in there mate, you are almost there. it will be soon. all the best!


----------



## Rocky.me

@eljaleo

Stay positive, I'm sure you'll get your visa soon.


----------



## zeynepzyon

*Certified or scanned copies?*

Hi GeeB; congratulations for the approval!
I was wondering if you scanned your original passports and ID documents or their certified copies? Seems like there is some confusion about this in the information pages...



GeeB said:


> Our TSS visa was approved at the end of last week.
> 
> Medium term stream. Nurse - critical care. My other other half is the primary applicant. Myself the de facto partner. Job is in Sydney. We're both UK residents.
> 
> We didn't want to submit visa until the nomination was approved because we had concerns the sponsor hadn't completed labour market testing correctly (according to the new rules). It was fine in the end though.
> 
> Visa was front loaded with eMedicals, police checks and private health insurance via Frank. De facto evidence was substantial. We took the 'crack a nut with a sledge hammer' approach. Documents were structured by file name and with contents page.
> 
> No migration agent used. It was a lot of preparatory work but we feel pleased we've managed to do it ourselves and get it through without an RFI.
> 
> Unbelievably the visa took only 5 days to approve. I'm guessing the sponsor was approved but they never told us either way and the visa got approved before I got chance to ask.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Nomination lodged: 31/5
> Nomination approved: 21/6
> Visa submitted: 1/7
> Visa approved: 6/7
> 
> Interesting to note the start date of the visa is the date of approval, not the date of entry into Australia.


----------



## ankdeep

Hi, Got visa.
Visa submitted - 15th June
Visa Approved - 26th July

Waiting time : 41 days.
Non accredited sponsorer. 

All the best to all who have applied for visa.


----------



## Rocky.me

Congratulations! @ankdeep


----------



## Rocky.me

ankdeep said:


> Hi, Got visa.
> Visa submitted - 15th June
> Visa Approved - 26th July
> 
> Waiting time : 41 days.
> Non accredited sponsorer.
> 
> All the best to all who have applied for visa.


Congratulations


----------



## raviak

pravincv said:


> I assume it is for india? my address in the passport was the same as current, but PCC was done 10 years ago, so they had to do it again. passport seva kendra (PSK) is the way to go - you'll need to visit the local police station once the PSK initiates it. if you are abroad, there is a different procedure (VFSGlobal is the agent via the indian embassy).
> if address is the same, your current local police station will co-ordinate, but i assume it takes time - i dont have personal experience on that front


Hi Pravin,

Thanks for your information. I had renewed my passport around 1.5 years ago at Bangalore, with new Bangalore address updated. So they did a police verification. Now, I have moved to my hometown 3 months back, but all my documents have Bangalore address. If I need to get PCC here in my hometown, I need to change the address to my hometown address in my documents. Also, I have a plan to visit Bangalore PSK for PCC. But I do fear that if they want to do police verification again, I will not be available in that address.

Also, PCC for spouse needs to be applied separately? Her documents have her before marriage address.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## eljaleo

ankdeep said:


> Hi, Got visa.
> Visa submitted - 15th June
> Visa Approved - 26th July
> 
> Waiting time : 41 days.
> Non accredited sponsorer.
> 
> All the best to all who have applied for visa.


Congratulations! Did you have any communication between submitting and getting approval?


----------



## eljaleo

pravincv said:


> hang in there mate, you are almost there. it will be soon. all the best!


Thanks for the positivity. Still waiting but trying to be optimistic.


----------



## eljaleo

Rocky.me said:


> @eljaleo
> 
> Stay positive, I'm sure you'll get your visa soon.


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words! You're waiting too, right?


----------



## eljaleo

Kay to Aussie said:


> Same here, very helpless .. my PCC arrival even an unknown ...


Yeah the HK PCC is such a pain, I had no clue it would be so annoying to deal with. My other four PCCs were a breeze in comparison!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

ankdeep said:


> Hi, Got visa.
> Visa submitted - 15th June
> Visa Approved - 26th July
> 
> Waiting time : 41 days.
> Non accredited sponsorer.
> 
> All the best to all who have applied for visa.


Wow, congratulations...
Can you tell when did you got RFI?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

eljaleo said:


> Yeah the HK PCC is such a pain, I had no clue it would be so annoying to deal with. My other four PCCs were a breeze in comparison!


Well, hang in there...
I now can just take it easy, and hope will get the grant suddenly..

However, it is rather difficult for me to plan for my job, I could not resign from my current job...as really don't know the time of waiting...


----------



## Rocky.me

eljaleo said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> @eljaleo
> 
> Stay positive, I'm sure you'll get your visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the kind words! You're waiting too, right?
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm waiting as well.


----------



## Rocky.me

Any TSS 482s granted today? Seen a few 457s being granted this week.


----------



## Rocky.me

Rocky.me said:


> TSS 482
> Application lodged: 15 June 2018
> Health assessments and police clearances done.
> Delay in attaching UBC for my sons - submitted UBC 10 July 2018 to immigration.
> Agent Fragomen
> Family of 4
> Country South Africa
> No news yet.


Update from agent.
Sponsorship/nomination accepted 23/07/2018
Waiting for Visa application now.....

Another visa application(just heard)
Lodged 15/06/2018
Visa granted 23/07/2018


----------



## corinne.89

Hi, I'm from Italy and moving to Australia in October for a university position. I'm currently applying for my 482 Visa and I've got a couple of specific questions:
1 - What does the 'Application Withdrawn' question (19/22) mean?
2 - Do I need to organise private health insurance before I submit my application? It doesn't say anything about this on the homeaffairs.gov.au website for the 482 Visa.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Rocky.me

corinne.89 said:


> Hi, I'm from Italy and moving to Australia in October for a university position. I'm currently applying for my 482 Visa and I've got a couple of specific questions:
> 1 - What does the 'Application Withdrawn' question (19/22) mean?
> 2 - Do I need to organise private health insurance before I submit my application? It doesn't say anything about this on the homeaffairs.gov.au website for the 482 Visa.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Hi
Not sure abt question 1.
2. Yes, we had to take health insurance and provide proof of membership when submitting. We took with BUPA.


----------



## eljaleo

corinne.89 said:


> Hi, I'm from Italy and moving to Australia in October for a university position. I'm currently applying for my 482 Visa and I've got a couple of specific questions:
> 1 - What does the 'Application Withdrawn' question (19/22) mean?
> 2 - Do I need to organise private health insurance before I submit my application? It doesn't say anything about this on the homeaffairs.gov.au website for the 482 Visa.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Is it these questions? I'm not a migrant agent, just someone else that applied for a 482. This was my understanding of them:

_If the application for any associated sponsorship or nomination is refused or withdrawn, does the applicant wish to withdraw the visa application? Note: If the application is withdrawn, the case will be considered closed and any review rights to which the applicant might have been entitled are foregone.
_

If your company sponsorship or your specific nomination are rejected or withdrawn, do you want to withdraw your visa application? If either the sponsorship or the nomination are withdrawn the visa is basically impossible so I'm not really sure why they ask this question (maybe it's possible in other subclasses). I waited until my nomination was approved to apply so this one didn't really matter to me.

_If the applicant has paid the visa application charge and withdraws the application, is the applicant seeking a refund?
_

If you withdraw the application (such as in the above case of the nomination being rejected), do you want a refund?

_If the applicant withdraws their application because the application for any associated sponsorship or nomination is refused or withdrawn, does the applicant also wish to withdraw the secondary application(s)?
_

If you withdraw your application for the reasons above, do you also want to withdraw the application you included for your partner/children? Again, if your nomination is rejected and you can't get the 482, I can't see why any dependent would be able to get it so I imagine this is also a question more relevant to other visas.

For health insurance, I just went ahead and did it before lodging because you'll have to do it at some point anyway, and DHA might want to see it. I uploaded it under 'Other documents.' I also went with BUPA and have been really happy with them, their customer service is great and we have been able to move our policy start date three times.

BTW, I am also moving for a university position  Nice to see someone else in the same field on here!


----------



## ankdeep

Hi ,No RFI.


----------



## SuchirJain

Hi All,Is it possible to get 482 Visa when i am on 400 Visa ?


----------



## Gerutyw

eljaleo said:


> Is it these questions? I'm not a migrant agent, just someone else that applied for a 482. This was my understanding of them:
> 
> _If the application for any associated sponsorship or nomination is refused or withdrawn, does the applicant wish to withdraw the visa application? Note: If the application is withdrawn, the case will be considered closed and any review rights to which the applicant might have been entitled are foregone.
> _
> 
> If your company sponsorship or your specific nomination are rejected or withdrawn, do you want to withdraw your visa application? If either the sponsorship or the nomination are withdrawn the visa is basically impossible so I'm not really sure why they ask this question (maybe it's possible in other subclasses). I waited until my nomination was approved to apply so this one didn't really matter to me.
> 
> _If the applicant has paid the visa application charge and withdraws the application, is the applicant seeking a refund?
> _
> 
> If you withdraw the application (such as in the above case of the nomination being rejected), do you want a refund?
> 
> _If the applicant withdraws their application because the application for any associated sponsorship or nomination is refused or withdrawn, does the applicant also wish to withdraw the secondary application(s)?
> _
> 
> If you withdraw your application for the reasons above, do you also want to withdraw the application you included for your partner/children? Again, if your nomination is rejected and you can't get the 482, I can't see why any dependent would be able to get it so I imagine this is also a question more relevant to other visas.
> 
> For health insurance, I just went ahead and did it before lodging because you'll have to do it at some point anyway, and DHA might want to see it. I uploaded it under 'Other documents.' I also went with BUPA and have been really happy with them, their customer service is great and we have been able to move our policy start date three times.
> 
> BTW, I am also moving for a university position  Nice to see someone else in the same field on here!


I am also applying for a the TSS visa in a university position (with a my girlfriend as secondary applicant). Applied June 7th. RFI: June 14th.

Still waiting... 54 days and counting.... Hopefully soon I'll get the visa granted. I was supposed to start August 1st. At this point it is not feasible and the university told me they will issue a new contract with a new commencement date. Waiting for this visa is starting to be a bit annoying...


----------



## eljaleo

After 82 days, visa granted!!!

May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
May 24: RFI
June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
July 30: visa granted

Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong


Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!


----------



## Gerutyw

eljaleo said:


> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!


Congratulations!!! That's really good news!! 82 days however is soooo much!! (that means I may need to wait for an additional month...)


----------



## Gerutyw

eljaleo said:


> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!


Congratulations!!! It's good to hear your application went through! Enjoy Australia!


----------



## Rocky.me

eljaleo said:


> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!


Congratulations! So happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## pravincv

eljaleo said:


> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!


congratulations!


----------



## corinne.89

eljaleo said:


> Is it these questions? I'm not a migrant agent, just someone else that applied for a 482. This was my understanding of them:
> 
> _If the application for any associated sponsorship or nomination is refused or withdrawn, does the applicant wish to withdraw the visa application? Note: If the application is withdrawn, the case will be considered closed and any review rights to which the applicant might have been entitled are foregone.
> _
> 
> If your company sponsorship or your specific nomination are rejected or withdrawn, do you want to withdraw your visa application? If either the sponsorship or the nomination are withdrawn the visa is basically impossible so I'm not really sure why they ask this question (maybe it's possible in other subclasses). I waited until my nomination was approved to apply so this one didn't really matter to me.


Exactly this question confused me a lot. Anyway my nomination has been approved as well, so there shouldn't be any problem!

Thank you for your suggestion regarding the private health insurrance 

Cool please to meet you! Good to see that I am not the only one going to work in the university here


----------



## corinne.89

Oh no.. does it take that long?
I want to submit everyrhing today and planning to go in Australia in October. I hope I'll get my visa at this time.
Cross the finger for you!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Gerutyw said:


> eljaleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's really good news!! 82 days however is soooo much!! (that means I may need to wait for an additional month...)
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!
I wish my visa will be granted soon too !
Maybe we will meet in Melbourne! 
All the best there !!


----------



## Patricia1990

Hi guys visa approved today!!!! Applied June 20 family of 3 and granted 31 July!! Priority processed. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Rocky.me

Patricia1990 said:


> Hi guys visa approved today!!!! Applied June 20 family of 3 and granted 31 July!! Priority processed. Best of luck to everyone


Congratulations! U are so lucky.


----------



## Patricia1990

Rocky.me said:


> Patricia1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys visa approved today!!!! Applied June 20 family of 3 and granted 31 July!! Priority processed. Best of luck to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! U are so lucky.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Best of luck with your visa hope it's through soon!


----------



## kym0369

we have our visas!! 

visa was granted today tss medium stream family of 4! 
applied for and all documents logged on the 22nd of June 2018. no request for further information. visa granted 31st of July 2018!! 40 days in total!! totally on cloud 9!


----------



## Rocky.me

kym0369 said:


> we have our visas!!
> 
> visa was granted today tss medium stream family of 4!
> applied for and all documents logged on the 22nd of June 2018. no request for further information. visa granted 31st of July 2018!! 40 days in total!! totally on cloud 9!


Oh wow congratulations! 
We still waiting, 46 days so far, let's hope it will be soon


----------



## Hare3916

*Visa approved*

Hi All,

We got the visa grant today!!!.

I have waited for 2 months for the penal clearance letter from DoHA and finally got it like 2 weeks ago. Then my company help me to apply for visa on the same day without the Police check. So I proceed to obtain the police check and I only managed to get it for me and my wife on this Monday. Then we informed our company and they help to upload the Police checks.

Below is my timeline - Me (primary applicant) and my wife

Request for penal clearance - Early June
Nomination and visa submission - 17/18 July
Police check received - 29 July
Visa grant - 31 July

Wish you guys all the best!!! Hang in there and you will receive your visa soon....


----------



## Rocky.me

@Gerutyw and @Kay to Aussie
You still waiting like me?
You applied June as well?
I applied 15 June.



Kay to Aussie said:


> Gerutyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eljaleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 82 days, visa granted!!!
> 
> May 10: application lodged, front loaded with medicals and 4/6 PCCs
> May 24: RFI
> June 13: all RFI paperwork arrived in Sydney
> July 30: visa granted
> 
> Accredited sponsor, non-regional, one secondary applicant (husband), US citizen (me) and Canadian/Irish citizen (husband) living in Hong Kong
> 
> Good luck everyone, hang in there! I'm planning on writing a long post with all the details of my application and things I learned, hopefully can help someone in the future. But for now busy booking flights and arranging accommodation to start our new life in Melbourne!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's really good news!! 82 days however is soooo much!! (that means I may need to wait for an additional month...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!
> I wish my visa will be granted soon too !
> Maybe we will meet in Melbourne!
> All the best there !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gerutyw

Rocky.me said:


> @Gerutyw and @Kay to Aussie
> You still waiting like me?
> You applied June as well?
> I applied 15 June.


Yes, still waiting... Visa submitted June 7th. Hopefully soon I'll get it. Fingers crossed


----------



## Rocky.me

Gerutyw said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gerutyw and @Kay to Aussie
> You still waiting like me?
> You applied June as well?
> I applied 15 June.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still waiting... Visa submitted June 7th. Hopefully soon I'll get it. Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Yes soon! May the Visa gods be with us &#128514;


----------



## lamott7

*482 Visa*

Hello Everyone!

I've been following this thread, so I figured I'd enter my info as well:

Nomination Approval: June 24
Visa Application Lodged: June 26
Family of 6 from the US
Non-accredited sponsor, Regional Area
Medium Stream, Clinical Psychologist
Uploaded all documents including police check with application

I have not been contacted for any additional information.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Rocky.me said:


> @Gerutyw and @Kay to Aussie
> You still waiting like me?
> You applied June as well?
> I applied 15 June.


well...still waiting:
Lodged application: 16 June
RFI for police check 18 June

PCC delivered from Hong Kong : 11 July...


----------



## Ishrat

Applied on 31st may,RFI on 10th July, visa granted on 2nd aug


----------



## Rocky.me

Ishrat said:


> Applied on 31st may,RFI on 10th July, visa granted on 2nd aug


Congratulations!


----------



## Ragnar

Hi
I got a sponsorship from my employer located in a regional area and this is their very first sponsorship. 
SBS application lodged: July 17th 2018
Nomination lodged: July 10th 2018
Still didn’t get any results.
Planning to lodge the visa application on 9th August 2018.
Just wondering how long would it take for SBS and Nomination approval.


----------



## nansi724

Kay to Aussie said:


> well...still waiting:
> Lodged application: 16 June
> RFI for police check 18 June
> 
> PCC delivered from Hong Kong : 11 July...


Hello! I have been following this thread as I am also in the process of TSS visa application. My new employer waited for penal check for Hong Kong PCC for more than 1.5 month, and finally I applied it last week. How long did it take to process your Hong Kong PCC? It says 4 weeks in the website.. just don't understand why it takes so long. I had to submit PCC for 4 different countries, and all others were completed within a week (from application to delivery). So frustrated...
Finger crossed for your application as you waited too long!!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

nansi724 said:


> Hello! I have been following this thread as I am also in the process of TSS visa application. My new employer waited for penal check for Hong Kong PCC for more than 1.5 month, and finally I applied it last week. How long did it take to process your Hong Kong PCC? It says 4 weeks in the website.. just don't understand why it takes so long. I had to submit PCC for 4 different countries, and all others were completed within a week (from application to delivery). So frustrated...
> Finger crossed for your application as you waited too long!!


Hi nansi,

Oh the PCC should be directly sent to DHA in Aussie?
my PCC has departed HK on 11 July, but till now I do not know if it has reached DHA...
I applied PCC in HK on 19 June, so around 3 weeks.

When did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Ishrat said:


> Applied on 31st may,RFI on 10th July, visa granted on 2nd aug


Oh so quick you got granted...
What about your RFI?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

corinne.89 said:


> Oh no.. does it take that long?
> I want to submit everyrhing today and planning to go in Australia in October. I hope I'll get my visa at this time.
> Cross the finger for you!


hi Corinne,
are you going to regional or non regional area?
I wonder if regional will get grant faster...


----------



## umun001

Hey. my employer applied SBS on 30th july and nomination on 1 august 2018. looks like there is long wait.

I just realised that how did your employer logded nominaiton before the SBS is logded. all three step have to be in order = SBS > Nomination > Visa

Hope that make sense. Your employer logded the SBS on 17th and nomination on 10th July ??? or is that a typo ?

Senior please correct me if i am wrong ?



Ragnar said:


> Hi
> I got a sponsorship from my employer located in a regional area and this is their very first sponsorship.
> SBS application lodged: July 17th 2018
> Nomination lodged: July 10th 2018
> Still didn't get any results.
> Planning to lodge the visa application on 9th August 2018.
> Just wondering how long would it take for SBS and Nomination approval.


----------



## Rocky.me

Seems like DHA has slowed down 😕


----------



## umun001

Hi there,

how long did it take to get your nomination approved ? it will be helpful if you guide the average time. When did you applied and when was approved ?



Rocky.me said:


> Update from agent.
> Sponsorship/nomination accepted 23/07/2018
> Waiting for Visa application now.....
> 
> Another visa application(just heard)
> Lodged 15/06/2018
> Visa granted 23/07/2018


----------



## Rocky.me

umun001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> how long did it take to get your nomination approved ? it will be helpful if you guide the average time. When did you applied and when was approved ?
> 
> Hi.
> Lodged everything:15 June 2018
> Sponsor/nomination accepted: 23 July
> Visa: still waiting 53 days and counting


----------



## Rocky.me

Day 53 waiting 🙄


----------



## tebanieo

*My times so far*

Hello

We are a family of 3, from Canada, my dates:

0. Nomination: Still Waiting (don't really have the submission date)
1. Application Lodged: 28 Jun 2018
2. Visa Granted: ???

So far they haven't requested new information.

days so far... 41, so far we are just having a lot of patience


----------



## petitchef

*Current TSS (482) visa applicants April 2018*

Hi everyone!

I am a new applicant for 482 visa. After waiting for 457 subclass visa for 5 months, I finally give up.

May I know is there any extra documents( ex: skill assessment) i need to submit since I already complete my 457 application a long time ago. My occupation: software engineer.

Another question is I apply it with dependant pass, will it affect the processing time.


----------



## Hare3916

Hello,

Based on DoHA website, you do not need to go through a skill assessment if your occupation is software engineer. You can see this link. It has the occupation which requires mandatory skill assessment.

I do not think by adding dependent pass will affect the processing time. But then again if your employer is accredited, it will expedite the process. I also applied with my wife as my dependent. But there was not any delay because of that.

Hope this helps.



petitchef said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a new applicant for 482 visa. After waiting for 457 subclass visa for 5 months, I finally give up.
> 
> May I know is there any extra documents( ex: skill assessment) i need to submit since I already complete my 457 application a long time ago. My occupation: software engineer.
> 
> Another question is I apply it with dependant pass, will it affect the processing time.


----------



## abhi007rocks

Hi All,

Visa Lodged - 6th July 2018
RFI - 9th July 2018
RFI response completed - 7th Aug 2018

Currently, the status is "Further Assessment".

How much time will it take to get the visa finalized?


----------



## Gerutyw

abhi007rocks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Visa Lodged - 6th July 2018
> RFI - 9th July 2018
> RFI response completed - 7th Aug 2018
> 
> Currently, the status is "Further Assessment".
> 
> How much time will it take to get the visa finalized?


Hi abhi007rocks,

Not sure how much it will take for you, but I'd say you may have to wait for a while. In my case I sent back the info after RFI on 14th June. So, 60 days since then.

Don't want to discourage you by sharing this. But better if at least you have a reference. Of course your case might be different and may take different time for its processing.

Overall, me and my girlfriend (secondary) are waiting so far 67 days (submission date 7th June).... Hopefully the grant date is not too far away from now. Also cause I am quitting my current job at the end of August.


----------



## Rocky.me

June applicants we are still waiting 😮 why are they taking so long? Anyone received any updates?


----------



## Khynny18

Hi all,

My Nomination and Visa Lodge 29 Jun for family of 4
Nomination approved 3 Aug.
RFI about health check on 3 Aug and we have done our heath check on the same day.

I am still waiting for Visa grant.

Does anyone got visa grant update last week. Thanks


----------



## Gerutyw

Rocky.me said:


> June applicants we are still waiting &#128558; why are they taking so long? Anyone received any updates?


Hi Rocky.me! Yeah, still waiting. I really hope this week (or at most the next) this thing will be solved. It's starting to be a bit frustrating... But anyways, trying to be as positive as posible.

The worst thing is that the DHA does not give any update or feedback. The further assessment status has been there for 60 days and we have not gotten a single notification since our response to the RFI.

I have the feeling our visa application is in a waiting list or something. Cause it makes no sense that they are further-assessing for about 2 months.


----------



## Rocky.me

Gerutyw said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> June applicants we are still waiting &#128558; why are they taking so long? Anyone received any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rocky.me! Yeah, still waiting. I really hope this week (or at most the next) this thing will be solved. It's starting to be a bit frustrating... But anyways, trying to be as positive as posible.
> 
> The worst thing is that the DHA does not give any update or feedback. The further assessment status has been there for 60 days and we have not gotten a single notification since our response to the RFI.
> 
> I have the feeling our visa application is in a waiting list or something. Cause it makes no sense that they are further-assessing for about 2 months.
Click to expand...

Hi Gerutyw
Ours is sitting on received status according to our immigration agent. 
No RFI. 
Going stir crazy&#128534;
I really hope it's this week too!
There's been so many reforms, I suspect that's what's causing the delays.

Good luck to us!


----------



## kenwong

Sponsorship (non-accredited) + Nomination + Visa lodged in 23 July
Until now 22 days have elapsed
Still waiting and following this thread everyday

Occupation: Software Engineer
Destination: Melbourne
From: Canton, CN

Here I have a question:
My college major is Electronic Information Engineering (Bachelor degree)
But I've been working as a software engineer (web development) for over 2 years since graduation
Does it matter?
Might I be rejected?

Anyway, thanks for your attention and hope everybody's visas granted sooner


----------



## Gerutyw

kenwong said:


> Sponsorship (non-accredited) + Nomination + Visa lodged in 23 July
> Until now 22 days have elapsed
> Still waiting and following this thread everyday
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Destination: Melbourne
> From: Canton, CN
> 
> Here I have a question:
> My college major is Electronic Information Engineering (Bachelor degree)
> But I've been working as a software engineer (web development) for over 2 years since graduation
> Does it matter?
> Might I be rejected?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your attention and hope everybody's visas granted sooner


I don't think you should worry. As long as the job you are currently doing is entitling you to work in the same field of work as the job you are supposed to do in Australia, you should be fine.

It is a waiting game though... long...


----------



## Gerutyw

So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:

Occupation: University lecturer
Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
RFI: 14th June
Reply to RFI: 19th June
Visa grant: 14th August

Days passed since submission: 69 days 

Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


----------



## Rocky.me

Gerutyw said:


> So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:
> 
> Occupation: University lecturer
> Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
> RFI: 14th June
> Reply to RFI: 19th June
> Visa grant: 14th August
> 
> Days passed since submission: 69 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## abhi007rocks

Gerutyw said:


> So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:
> 
> Occupation: University lecturer
> Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
> RFI: 14th June
> Reply to RFI: 19th June
> Visa grant: 14th August
> 
> Days passed since submission: 69 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


Congrats buddy !! All the best.

Start packing your bags


----------



## kenwong

*fingers crossed*



Gerutyw said:


> So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:
> 
> Occupation: University lecturer
> Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
> RFI: 14th June
> Reply to RFI: 19th June
> Visa grant: 14th August
> 
> Days passed since submission: 69 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


All the best!


----------



## karn_go_oz

Gerutyw said:


> So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:
> 
> Occupation: University lecturer
> Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
> RFI: 14th June
> Reply to RFI: 19th June
> Visa grant: 14th August
> 
> Days passed since submission: 69 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


Cong!

I am preparing 482 visa applications, and have one question: do I need to provide the evidence of health insurance when I lodge my visa application?

thanks.


----------



## TheGodfather

Yes, you need to have the insurance first.


----------



## tebanieo

*Congrats!*



Gerutyw said:


> So finally our visas are granted!!! Here is the summary:
> 
> Occupation: University lecturer
> Visa submission (me and my partner): 7th June
> RFI: 14th June
> Reply to RFI: 19th June
> Visa grant: 14th August
> 
> Days passed since submission: 69 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting!


Glad to hear you got your visa! I hope I will get mine in the next couple of weeks.

THanks!


----------



## Khynny18

Rocky.me said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations!


@ Gerutyw : Congrats on your Visa grant.

@Rocky.me: Hi any update on your Visa ?

It seems that the further assessment timing is very challenging our patience. Hope we all are getting the visa grant soonest !


----------



## Rocky.me

Khynny18 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> @ Gerutyw : Congrats on your Visa grant.
> 
> @Rocky.me: Hi any update on your Visa ?
> 
> It seems that the further assessment timing is very challenging our patience. Hope we all are getting the visa grant soonest !
Click to expand...

Hi Khynny18
The wait is terribly frustrating. 
Our immi agent was going to contact immigration to finalize our application since its on received status for 67 days. 
Haven't heard anything since last Friday.
I am going crazy waiting. 
Good luck to all of us waiting!


----------



## Khynny18

Rocky.me said:


> Hi Khynny18
> The wait is terribly frustrating.
> Our immi agent was going to contact immigration to finalize our application since its on received status for 67 days.
> Haven't heard anything since last Friday.
> I am going crazy waiting.
> Good luck to all of us waiting!


@Rocky.me: Understand your feeling, crazy waiting.

When was your visa application date and nomination approved, are they request RFI ?
Thanks


----------



## Rocky.me

Khynny18 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Khynny18
> The wait is terribly frustrating.
> Our immi agent was going to contact immigration to finalize our application since its on received status for 67 days.
> Haven't heard anything since last Friday.
> I am going crazy waiting.
> Good luck to all of us waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> @Rocky.me: Understand your feeling, crazy waiting.
> 
> When was your visa application date and nomination approved, are they request RFI ?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi
Agent lodged sponsor, nomination and application on 15 June 2018.
Sponsor and nomination accepted by 23 July 2018.
No RFI
Still waiting &#128533;


----------



## Rocky.me

Khynny18 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Khynny18
> The wait is terribly frustrating.
> Our immi agent was going to contact immigration to finalize our application since its on received status for 67 days.
> Haven't heard anything since last Friday.
> I am going crazy waiting.
> Good luck to all of us waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> @Rocky.me: Understand your feeling, crazy waiting.
> 
> When was your visa application date and nomination approved, are they request RFI ?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

@Khynny18 
When did you apply? How long now are you waiting?


----------



## Rocky.me

Khynny18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Nomination and Visa Lodge 29 Jun for family of 4
> Nomination approved 3 Aug.
> RFI about health check on 3 Aug and we have done our heath check on the same day.
> 
> I am still waiting for Visa grant.
> 
> Does anyone got visa grant update last week. Thanks


Okay sorry found it! 
I think we are both family of 4 that's why it's longer. 
Agent lodged an application for a single person same day as us and he got his visa by day 40.


----------



## Rocky.me

Best news ever!!!!!
Visas granted!
Sponsor/Nomination/Application 
15 June 2018
Spon/nomin approved 23 July 2018
No RFI
Visa granted 21 August 2018
68 days 😁.... although we only got mail on day 69.


----------



## Khynny18

Rocky.me said:


> Best news ever!!!!!
> Visas granted!
> Sponsor/Nomination/Application
> 15 June 2018
> Spon/nomin approved 23 July 2018
> No RFI
> Visa granted 21 August 2018
> 68 days &#128513;.... although we only got mail on day 69.


Wow, big Congrats to you Rocky.me

and looking forward to my visa this week


----------



## Rocky.me

Khynny18 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best news ever!!!!!
> Visas granted!
> Sponsor/Nomination/Application
> 15 June 2018
> Spon/nomin approved 23 July 2018
> No RFI
> Visa granted 21 August 2018
> 68 days &#128513;.... although we only got mail on day 69.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, big Congrats to you Rocky.me
> 
> and looking forward to my visa this week
Click to expand...

Thanks Khynny18!
All the best to you, I'm sure yours won't be long now.


----------



## Jobin

Hi, i am preparing to apply for 482 subsequent and have a query. Do we need to attach form 1221 for dependent?


----------



## Jobin

petitchef said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a new applicant for 482 visa. After waiting for 457 subclass visa for 5 months, I finally give up.
> 
> May I know is there any extra documents( ex: skill assessment) i need to submit since I already complete my 457 application a long time ago. My occupation: software engineer.
> 
> Another question is I apply it with dependant pass, will it affect the processing time.


 hey how did u go wid 482 application? Is there any outcome? And did you withdraw 457 application or keept it on hold untill u received a decision on any of it?


----------



## lamott7

Congrats @ Rocky.me

I was just looking at the website and it appears they have updated the processing times for a 482 visa. Here are the new timelines:

Short-term stream	50 days	67 days
Medium-term stream	48 days	57 days
Labour Agreement stream	32 days	54 days
Last updated 22 August 2018 (for month ending 31 July 2018)

Hopefully this means they will start getting through our applications sooner. We are on day 58 for a medium stream...fingers crossed!


----------



## Rocky.me

lamott7 said:


> Congrats @ Rocky.me
> 
> I was just looking at the website and it appears they have updated the processing times for a 482 visa. Here are the new timelines:
> 
> Short-term stream	50 days	67 days
> Medium-term stream	48 days	57 days
> Labour Agreement stream	32 days	54 days
> Last updated 22 August 2018 (for month ending 31 July 2018)
> 
> Hopefully this means they will start getting through our applications sooner. We are on day 58 for a medium stream...fingers crossed!


Thanks lamott7!
Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Jobin

Rocky.me said:


> lamott7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @ Rocky.me
> 
> I was just looking at the website and it appears they have updated the processing times for a 482 visa. Here are the new timelines:
> 
> Short-term stream	50 days	67 days
> Medium-term stream	48 days	57 days
> Labour Agreement stream	32 days	54 days
> Last updated 22 August 2018 (for month ending 31 July 2018)
> 
> Hopefully this means they will start getting through our applications sooner. We are on day 58 for a medium stream...fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lamott7!
> Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.
Click to expand...

Hi Rocky - Did you have to submit form 1221?


----------



## anksing

*Waiting Day # 20*

Hi,

I would like to hear the real experience about getting the new 482/tss visa.

I know the department tells the 75% and 90% time but all applications are unique and have their own turn-around-time.

My application was filed on 2nd August via MARA agent, and I haven't heard back on any update. FYI, I had completed the Medicals and provided the PCC even before the lodgement, so that should reduce the time for my application.

I would like to hear from people who have successfully got the 482/tss visa.

Thanks in Advance!

<edit>
Few Details:

Single application, Medium Term TSS


----------



## Jobin

anksing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to hear the real experience about getting the new 482/tss visa.
> 
> I know the department tells the 75% and 90% time but all applications are unique and have their own turn-around-time.
> 
> My application was filed on 2nd August via MARA agent, and I haven't heard back on any update. FYI, I had completed the Medicals and provided the PCC even before the lodgement, so that should reduce the time for my application.
> 
> I would like to hear from people who have successfully got the 482/tss visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> <edit>
> Few Details:
> 
> Single application, Medium Term TSS


The understanding achieved from this forum is that on an average within 65days people are getting visa grants and max being 80- 85 days. In some cases it was even less than 2mths. With processing time coming down today,its postive sign of getting visa faster.


----------



## anksing

Jobin said:


> The understanding achieved from this forum is that on an average within 65days people are getting visa grants and max being 80- 85 days. In some cases it was even less than 2mths. With processing time coming down today,its postive sign of getting visa faster.


Thanks Jobin - I did see that the processing time is reduced from 57 days to 48 days. Are you also waiting for your 482 visa?


----------



## Rocky.me

Jobin said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamott7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @ Rocky.me
> 
> I was just looking at the website and it appears they have updated the processing times for a 482 visa. Here are the new timelines:
> 
> Short-term stream	50 days	67 days
> Medium-term stream	48 days	57 days
> Labour Agreement stream	32 days	54 days
> Last updated 22 August 2018 (for month ending 31 July 2018)
> 
> Hopefully this means they will start getting through our applications sooner. We are on day 58 for a medium stream...fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lamott7!
> Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rocky - Did you have to submit form 1221?
Click to expand...

Hi Jobin

I remember filling in something that looked like that online. Sorry can't remember there's so many documents that I completed. Agent submitted for us.


----------



## petitchef

Hey everyone, I just check and found that the new waiting time from Home Affair website is revising to be shorter. Keep finger cross for our visa. 

482 Temporary Skill Shortage	​Short-Term ​50 days	​67 days
​482 Temporary Skill Shortage	​Medium-Term	​48 days	​57 days
​482 Temporary Skill Shortage	​Labour Agreement	​32 days	​54 days


----------



## roytherock123

Rocky.me said:


> Best news ever!!!!!
> Visas granted!
> Sponsor/Nomination/Application
> 15 June 2018
> Spon/nomin approved 23 July 2018
> No RFI
> Visa granted 21 August 2018
> 68 days &#128513;.... although we only got mail on day 69.


Congrats! @Rocky hope your family will enjoy Australia.

I am still waiting for my application.
Single Application. Lodged on 25th July. Currently on 30th day. Hope it won't take too longer.


----------



## Rocky.me

roytherock123 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best news ever!!!!!
> Visas granted!
> Sponsor/Nomination/Application
> 15 June 2018
> Spon/nomin approved 23 July 2018
> No RFI
> Visa granted 21 August 2018
> 68 days &#128513;.... although we only got mail on day 69.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! @Rocky hope your family will enjoy Australia.
> 
> I am still waiting for my application.
> Single Application. Lodged on 25th July. Currently on 30th day. Hope it won't take too longer.
Click to expand...

Thanks roytherock123
We are all so excited!
I've noticed that the single applications are much quicker. Another single application I know off took 40 days. A little luck helps too &#128513;.
All the best!


----------



## Keritam2018

Rocky.me said:


> Thanks roytherock123
> We are all so excited!
> I've noticed that the single applications are much quicker. Another single application I know off took 40 days. A little luck helps too &#128513;.
> All the best!


Hi Rocky me please what a time on the day they sent for you the email ???


----------



## kenwong

*fingers crossed*



roytherock123 said:


> Congrats! @Rocky hope your family will enjoy Australia.
> 
> I am still waiting for my application.
> Single Application. Lodged on 25th July. Currently on 30th day. Hope it won't take too longer.


Mine (me and my wife as the only dependant) lodged in 23rd July, until now has been 31 days.


----------



## Jobin

petitchef said:


> Hey everyone, I just check and found that the new waiting time from Home Affair website is revising to be shorter. Keep finger cross for our visa.
> 
> 482 Temporary Skill Shortage Short-Term 50 days 67 days
> 482 Temporary Skill Shortage Medium-Term 48 days 57 days
> 482 Temporary Skill Shortage Labour Agreement 32 days 54 days


Since you mentioned initially your are switching frm 457 to 482, did you withdraw 457 application or keept it on hold untill u received a decision on any of it?


----------



## Rocky.me

Keritam2018 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks roytherock123
> We are all so excited!
> I've noticed that the single applications are much quicker. Another single application I know off took 40 days. A little luck helps too &#128513;.
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rocky me please what a time on the day they sent for you the email ???
Click to expand...

Hi Keritam2018
Don't know what time on the 21/08/2018 the agent received the email. 
Agent emailed us on 22/08/2018 at 12 midday (Sydney time)


----------



## Keritam2018

Thanks Rocky me
All the best


----------



## roytherock123

kenwong said:


> Mine (me and my wife as the only dependant) lodged in 23rd July, until now has been 31 days.


Hi Ken, how are you doing ?

Your application is as same time as mine, mine is lodged on 25 July, hope if you have good news, please share with us


----------



## kenwong

*fingers crossed*



roytherock123 said:


> Hi Ken, how are you doing ?
> 
> Your application is as same time as mine, mine is lodged on 25 July, hope if you have good news, please share with us


Definitely!


----------



## hyxljj

Hi all, registered just to post here. any one lodged application from June still waiting here ? application lodged 4 June ...based on other people’s response my one seems to be the longest ... i’m applying for the medium stream, single applicant...


----------



## ghostdemom

Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual. 

Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me 😀


----------



## Khynny18

hyxljj said:


> Hi all, registered just to post here. any one lodged application from June still waiting here ? application lodged 4 June ...based on other people's response my one seems to be the longest ... i'm applying for the medium stream, single applicant...


Hi,

my application on 29 June, nomination approved 3 Aug, RFI for health check and completed on 3 Aug. 54 days.

Your application in 4 June, how is your approved nomination or any RFI ?

Wish all the luck to all of us who are waiting for visa approved outcome.


----------



## Khynny18

ghostdemom said:


> Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me &#128512;


Hello, 
how is your nomination approve date and complete docs about RFI. 
i am just wonder if the may counting from the submission date of RFI.


----------



## roytherock123

hyxljj said:


> Hi all, registered just to post here. any one lodged application from June still waiting here ? application lodged 4 June ...based on other people's response my one seems to be the longest ... i'm applying for the medium stream, single applicant...


Hope it won't take too longer for you! Waiting sucks!


----------



## roytherock123

ghostdemom said:


> Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me &#128512;


Are you single application or any dependant ?


----------



## roytherock123

Just a quick question ? Does anyone here apply visa via Techvisa agent ?


----------



## hyxljj

thanks 😉 my application is handled by an agent so i’m not in the details of it. as for RFI they just asked for an declaration in mid july, not sure about the nomination... currently the immi account status just says Furhter Assessment...


----------



## hyxljj

looks like we are on a similar waiting period



ghostdemom said:


> Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me &#128512;


----------



## tebanieo

tebanieo said:


> Hello
> 
> We are a family of 3, from Canada, my dates:
> 
> 0. Nomination: Still Waiting (don't really have the submission date)
> 1. Application Lodged: 28 Jun 2018
> 2. Visa Granted: ???
> 
> So far they haven't requested new information.
> 
> days so far... 41, so far we are just having a lot of patience


Hello Guys 
I just wanted to post my processing times,

1. Application lodged 28 Jun 2018
2. Visa Granted. 20 August 2018

Processing time 53 days. There was no request for more information or anything! (The company was just a regular sponsor)

Thanks!


----------



## kenwong

*good luck and all the best!*



tebanieo said:


> Hello Guys
> I just wanted to post my processing times,
> 
> 1. Application lodged 28 Jun 2018
> 2. Visa Granted. 20 August 2018
> 
> Processing time 53 days. There was no request for more information or anything! (The company was just a regular sponsor)
> 
> Thanks!


May I ask when was your nomination approved?


----------



## KJHere

Hello everyone, 

I am a single applicant for a 482, my husband and daughter both have Australian citizenship. Came here because I started to get nervous with the processing times being constantly updated. But it looks like waiting times around 50 or 60 days are not unusual (when I submitted the estimate was 11 to 14 days and I really got my hopes up).

Application lodged: June 15
RFI: June 16, response submitted June 19
Current status: Still waiting

This is just to reassure those who are also still waiting  I feel much better after seeing that the initial 2 week estimate seems to have been way too optimistic and most people who lodged in June are getting their visas now. 

Just curious: Maybe the amount of foreign countries people have previously lived in affects processing times negatively? I had to submit police reports from 2 different countries and just got around having to submit for a third (didn't quite add up to 12 months)

Anyway, good luck to everyone, I hope I can come back with good news soon.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

ghostdemom said:


> Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me &#128512;


Same here...
I lodged application on 16 June
RFI on 18 June
Response to RFI on 11 July...
Till now...53 days ..
I'm a single applicant, as my husband will apply for subsequent.


----------



## gongboy

*482 Subsequent Visa*

Hi All, I have applied 482 Subsequent Entrant Visa for my wife and here is a timeline

*Applied:* 8th June 2018
*Medical:* 21st June 2018
*Request for Information:* 10th July
*Visa Status:* Further Assessment as of 24th August

I don't know why it is taking that long.. its frustrating to be honest. I don't know how to contact to immigration for priority processing.

Thanks


----------



## Inala

gongboy said:


> Hi All, I have applied 482 Subsequent Entrant Visa for my wife and here is a timeline
> 
> *Applied:* 8th June 2018
> *Medical:* 21st June 2018
> *Request for Information:* 10th July
> *Visa Status:* Further Assessment as of 24th August
> 
> I don't know why it is taking that long.. its frustrating to be honest. I don't know how to contact to immigration for priority processing.
> 
> Thanks


Hi
Just got 482 subsequent entrant visas for my wife and son (15 months old)
I'm on 457, granted in 10/2016, single applicant
Lodged subsequent entrant visa applications for wife & son offshore on 18/7/2018
Health check on 18/7
Granted on 24/8/2018
No request for priority nor any requests from DoHA
Processing time: 37 days
Using agent to lodge


----------



## petitchef

Jobin said:


> Since you mentioned initially your are switching frm 457 to 482, did you withdraw 457 application or keept it on hold untill u received a decision on any of it?


No I don't, my agent told me 2 applications can be applied at the same time. In case the 457 application get approval, we could cancel 482 visa application and get refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anksing

Day 23, no update yet.

Applied on 2nd August 2018 with all the medicals and PCC completed beforehand.

The wait is really frustrating.


----------



## Jobin

petitchef said:


> Jobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned initially your are switching frm 457 to 482, did you withdraw 457 application or keept it on hold untill u received a decision on any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, my agent told me 2 applications can be applied at the same time. In case the 457 application get approval, we could cancel 482 visa application and get refund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your response. I was relying to hear from you. I cald the immigration and they said i can withdraw the application by submitting form 1446, however they weren't clear if refund will b given. It is subject to certain conditions only. 
Appreciate your response. Thanks again&#128077;


----------



## Jobin

petitchef said:


> Jobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned initially your are switching frm 457 to 482, did you withdraw 457 application or keept it on hold untill u received a decision on any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, my agent told me 2 applications can be applied at the same time. In case the 457 application get approval, we could cancel 482 visa application and get refund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 When did you submit 482 application (main/subsequent) and what is your status so far?


----------



## tebanieo

kenwong said:


> May I ask when was your nomination approved?


Hello, Nomination was approved the same day I got the Visa, We submitted the visa application and nomination at the same time. (I mean with a couple minutes of difference, but it was the same day).

Thanks!


----------



## kenwong

*good luck and all the best!*



tebanieo said:


> Hello, Nomination was approved the same day I got the Visa, We submitted the visa application and nomination at the same time. (I mean with a couple minutes of difference, but it was the same day).
> 
> Thanks!


Incredible! The same day!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Lal111

how abt skill assesment for chef Nk nepal...


----------



## umun001

Starting a new thread for people waiting for 482 Visa. Please share your timelines there:

https://www.australiaforum.com/new-...3-current-tss-482-applicants-july-2018-a.html


----------



## umun001

*New Thread to TSS VISA APPLICANTS*

Please share you proceussing times and timeline here:

https://www.australiaforum.com/new-...3-current-tss-482-applicants-july-2018-a.html


----------



## rajkhokhani

ghostdemom said:


> Hey guys, congratulations to all who received their visa. I've been following this topic for quite some time now. I just registered to say I'm probably one of the few whose visa processing is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> Lodged my visa application via immigration agent on the 1st of June. RFI on the 12th of July. 83 days and counting - positive vibes to those still waiting like me &#128512;


Hello ghostdemom,
Any progress with your application?

Mine is a similar case as yours. I lodged my application through an agent on the 1st of June. RFI received on 17th July and responded on the same day and the status has been Further assessment since then. Currently on day 90 and counting as of 08/29/18. My application is for 3 of us myself, wife and kid. We hold a Passport from India but currently in USA since 5 years and applied from USA. Please let me know any progress on your application and I will do the same. Very frustrated due to the long wait and kind of worried now. Wish you good luck!!

Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## kenwong

Visa granted!!!
Lodged Sponsorship (standard) + Nomination (Software Engineer) + Visas (Mid-term, me and my wife) in 23 July.
The status has always been Received, but today turns Finalised unexpectedly!!!
No RFI, no further assessment!!!

Today is Day #38!!! I am going to Melbourne!!!

Good luck to all of you!!! Thank you all here for waiting and counting days with me everyday!!!


----------



## anksing

kenwong said:


> Visa granted!!!
> Lodged Sponsorship (standard) + Nomination (Software Engineer) + Visas (Mid-term, me and my wife) in 23 July.
> The status has always been Received, but today turns Finalised unexpectedly!!!
> No RFI, no further assessment!!!
> 
> Today is Day #38!!! I am going to Melbourne!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!! Thank you all here for waiting and counting days with me everyday!!!


Congrats kenwong.

I applied as a single applicant on 2nd August (both nomination and visa). I am hoping to hear back soon as there are no updates yet.

#Day 28.


----------



## kenwong

*fingers crossed*



anksing said:


> Congrats kenwong.
> 
> I applied as a single applicant on 2nd August (both nomination and visa). I am hoping to hear back soon as there are no updates yet.
> 
> #Day 28.


For now, no updates might be the best news if your status is still Received... Since the sponsorship, nomination and visa can be processed at the same time.

Tips: provide everything required such as PCC and Health Examination ASAP might expedite the process!!!


----------



## anksing

kenwong said:


> For now, no updates might be the best news if your status is still Received... Since the sponsorship, nomination and visa can be processed at the same time.
> 
> Tips: provide everything required such as PCC and Health Examination ASAP might expedite the process!!!


I'd like to think that's the case 

On the PCC/Health check-up, I have done the before the application was submitted, so I think I am good with that.


----------



## ghostdemom

roytherock123 said:


> Are you single application or any dependant ?


Family of 4, I'm the primary/principal applicant. 91 days and counting


----------



## ghostdemom

rajkhokhani said:


> Hello ghostdemom,
> Any progress with your application?
> 
> Mine is a similar case as yours. I lodged my application through an agent on the 1st of June. RFI received on 17th July and responded on the same day and the status has been Further assessment since then. Currently on day 90 and counting as of 08/29/18. My application is for 3 of us myself, wife and kid. We hold a Passport from India but currently in USA since 5 years and applied from USA. Please let me know any progress on your application and I will do the same. Very frustrated due to the long wait and kind of worried now. Wish you good luck!!
> 
> Anyone else in a similar situation?


Hello rajkhokhani,

Very similar case indeed. We are a family of 4, currently in New Zealand but with Philippine passports. My start date had to be moved twice to allow for visa processing,.I'm hoping it does not have to be moved again.

91 days and counting. Wishing good vibes to everyone still waiting


----------



## lamott7

Hello! We are in the same boat...still waiting! Today is day 65. Here are our application details:

Nomination Approval: June 24
Visa Application Lodged: June 26
Family of 6 from the US
Non-accredited sponsor, Regional Area
Medium Stream, Clinical Psychologist
Uploaded all documents including police check with application

I have not been contacted for any additional information.


----------



## anksing

Does the DoHA works Monday to Friday or do they work over the weekend as well?

Is there any person who got the visa issued over the weekend?


----------



## anksing

got the visa today.

all the best to everyone waiting patiently.


----------



## lawleeying

Hi,everyone..I'm newly join here..from Malaysia..me and 3 of my friends has apply for TSS visa 482 short, but my agent told me still pending (waiting for medical examination and job offer letter).The agent asked us to get another business visa there so that we can proceed with the medical examination and job offer letter. I'm just wondering is this the right process? I'm worry about breaking the law.. can someone please answer for me?our flight to Australia is 12/9/18 and we are still confusing whether to go or not, business visa also haven't apply yet.


----------



## rajkhokhani

ghostdemom said:


> Hello rajkhokhani,
> 
> Very similar case indeed. We are a family of 4, currently in New Zealand but with Philippine passports. My start date had to be moved twice to allow for visa processing,.I'm hoping it does not have to be moved again.
> 
> 91 days and counting. Wishing good vibes to everyone still waiting


Wish you good luck!! Day 95 and counting. Extremely concerned now!


----------



## lamott7

*Processing Time*

Hey Everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I called to get a status update on my 482 Medium Stream visa application that is currently on day 70 and the agent told me that they only count business days, so technically I'm on day 50. I didn't realize it was business days. I guess this makes me feel a little better since I'm not way outside of the processing time. Though this might be useful information to pass along. Good luck everyone!


----------



## KJHere

*Processing times - different information*



lamott7 said:


> Hey Everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I called to get a status update on my 482 Medium Stream visa application that is currently on day 70 and the agent told me that they only count business days, so technically I'm on day 50. I didn't realize it was business days. I guess this makes me feel a little better since I'm not way outside of the processing time. Though this might be useful information to pass along. Good luck everyone!


Hi, I was on the phone with them yesterday too. I am on day 77, TSS Medium Stream. They have told me the opposite: It is calendar days. She talked to her supervisor multiple times during our call and asked me to email immigration. Both of them agreed that it takes longer than indicated. This is the second time in two months that I called them and both times the different agents I spoke to, confirmed it is calendar days. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## sarah.ja

Any immigration agent in this thread who can help out? The nomination of my 457 was not granted on the basis of my skillset not being suitable. My employer wants to try applying for the 482 as suggested by our agent but we were warned that they may look at my record and use the rejection of my 457 to reject my 482 as well. We also applied for a 400 but was also denied. I’m leaning on just giving up since it seems too risky but I’d like to get other opinions first. Help please! 😞


----------



## umun001

Rocky.me said:


> Seems like DHA has slowed down &#128533;


Hi Rocky.me

Could you please advise what kind of documents did you provided for work references ? it will be really helpful please !!


----------



## umun001

kenwong said:


> Sponsorship (non-accredited) + Nomination + Visa lodged in 23 July
> Until now 22 days have elapsed
> Still waiting and following this thread everyday
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Destination: Melbourne
> From: Canton, CN
> 
> Here I have a question:
> My college major is Electronic Information Engineering (Bachelor degree)
> But I've been working as a software engineer (web development) for over 2 years since graduation
> Does it matter?
> Might I be rejected?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your attention and hope everybody's visas granted sooner


Hi there,

Could you please advise what kind of documents did you provided for work references ? it will be really helpful please !! My Occupation is same as yours


----------



## Rocky.me

umun001 said:


> Rocky.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like DHA has slowed down &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rocky.me
> 
> Could you please advise what kind of documents did you provided for work references ? it will be really helpful please !!
Click to expand...

Hi umun001

I had to provide to the company(my sponsor) a reference( name and number) for every job/position I have ever held. 
They contacted all my references to confirm that I didn't misrepresent myself.

Not sure if they sent any of this info with the visa application. 
Hope this helps u.


----------



## lamott7

I spoke to someone different who now told me calendar days. They also told me to email immigration since it is so far outside of the estimated processing time, but there is an auto generated response that says they will not respond to requests about visa applications. Seems like there is no one that can actually give an update or information about a specific case. This is so frustrating...


----------



## Fio

*TSS 482 visa - waiting for 90+ days*



rajkhokhani said:


> Wish you good luck!! Day 95 and counting. Extremely concerned now!


Hey Rajkhokhani,

I am from India too and waiting for TSS medium term visa for 90+ days.
Applied on 31st May 2018.

I have a dependent kid with me.

Waiting is definitely getting difficult.

I guess I am not alone here.


----------



## umun001

*Please share your timelines.*

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval !!

Any RFI ? What was it !!
Any other request ?

Please share. it will help others too

Thanks.


----------



## KJHere

*Timeline TSS Medium: Since June*

Single applicant / currently in Australia

Nomination approved: April 
Application lodged: June 15
RFI: June 16, response submitted June 19
Current status (7 September): Still waiting

Regarding the timeline, I think it would be great if people could post in which state they lodged the visa. Mine is in ACT.

Was in touch with a laywer, who reviewed my case. There is absolutely nothing controversial about it (i.e. countries travelled to, medical history, work history, police reports).


----------



## umun001

KJHere said:


> Single applicant / currently in Australia
> 
> Nomination approved: April
> Application lodged: June 15
> RFI: June 16, response submitted June 19
> Current status (7 September): Still waiting
> 
> Regarding the timeline, I think it would be great if people could post in which state they lodged the visa. Mine is in ACT.
> 
> Was in touch with a laywer, who reviewed my case. There is absolutely nothing controversial about it (i.e. countries travelled to, medical history, work history, police reports).


Applied as primary applicant / currently in Australia /and spouse added (overseas)

Nomination Approved: 31 Aug 
Visa Applied: 4 September. Looks like a long wait though 
I am in VIC.

Uploaded everything medicals and PCC all done.

Can you tell us what was your RFI ?


----------



## KJHere

umun001 said:


> Applied as primary applicant / currently in Australia /and spouse added (overseas)
> 
> Nomination Approved: 31 Aug
> Visa Applied: 4 September. Looks like a long wait though
> I am in VIC.
> 
> Uploaded everything medicals and PCC all done.
> 
> Can you tell us what was your RFI ?


Hi,

yes: The RFI was for a police report. I spent a total of 12 months in more than one country and had only submitted one report, while waiting for the second one to be translated (I had called immigration and after looking at my case they said: 'Sure, submit everything now. With that sponsor (name of large and prestigious institution here in Australia) and your background they might just wave you through without the second one.' Well... That evidently didn't happen). They sent the RFI pretty much immediately after I submitted the application and I responded two days later. 
The lawyers from my sponsor now looked at everything again (because I am obviously fretting that I may have clicked the wrong button somewhere, or whatever) but again, there is absolutely nothing difficult about my case. Plus: The nomination is already accepted. 
So frustrating.


----------



## umun001

KJHere said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes: The RFI was for a police report. I spent a total of 12 months in more than one country and had only submitted one report, while waiting for the second one to be translated (I had called immigration and after looking at my case they said: 'Sure, submit everything now. With that sponsor (name of large and prestigious institution here in Australia) and your background they might just wave you through without the second one.' Well... That evidently didn't happen). They sent the RFI pretty much immediately after I submitted the application and I responded two days later.
> The lawyers from my sponsor now looked at everything again (because I am obviously fretting that I may have clicked the wrong button somewhere, or whatever) but again, there is absolutely nothing difficult about my case. Plus: The nomination is already accepted.
> So frustrating.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. what documents have you provided for work references. Thanks

Hope you will get a response soon


----------



## nitind_01

Application date 15 Jun
Nomination approved
With family (self + wife + kid)
No RFI
In Received state since 15 Jun
ACT case
Waiting for Grant till today
All documents complete
As per attorney it should have came this week but still no news


----------



## KJHere

umun001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. what documents have you provided for work references. Thanks
> 
> Hope you will get a response soon





umun001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. what documents have you provided for work references. Thanks
> 
> Hope you will get a response soon


Hi, letters from two previous employers. It is an entry level academic position though, at this level it is more important what my education is and I submitted my PhD certificate and an equivalency report on that (because I didn't do my PhD in Australia) as well as my CV with a publication list etc.. They lawyer said that they have already checked my qualifications in the nomination process though. And the nomination has been approved in no time. Doesn't make any sense. Everyone had reassured me that it should come any day now. And while that may be true, the fact that I have expected it 'any day now' for three months is just highly stressful. In fact, I should be working on my paper right now instead of browsing through the forums again, but I find it very difficult to concentrate with yet another week gone by without news.

Good luck to you too! I will update when I hear something new.


----------



## Nrj

*TSS 482 Medium Stream*

Hi all,
I am new here and any information and help is greatly appreciated.
I got my nomination approval 2 weeks ago and I applied for the TSS visa on 3rd September.
Can anyone who has had their qualifications assessed tell me if they have had their Ph.D assessed as well? I have completed my doctoral degree (Microbiology) from New Zealand and have already published my findings in a couple journals. 
Submitted everything for the visa including FBI Clearance (From my stay in USA for few years), NZ police clearance and also included my Police clearance from India (as additional documents), health checks done, referrals uploaded, applying as family, I am the primary applicant, spouse and my kid (dependants)
I have been following this forum for a few weeks and am getting anxious knowing so many members have been waiting for a while now. Kindly advise what you have been asked for after you have submitted and what to expect from here on. Help and advise appreciated.


----------



## umun001

Nrj said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here and any information and help is greatly appreciated.
> I got my nomination approval 2 weeks ago and I applied for the TSS visa on 3rd September.
> Can anyone who has had their qualifications assessed tell me if they have had their Ph.D assessed as well? I have completed my doctoral degree (Microbiology) from New Zealand and have already published my findings in a couple journals.
> Submitted everything for the visa including FBI Clearance (From my stay in USA for few years), NZ police clearance and also included my Police clearance from India (as additional documents), health checks done, referrals uploaded, applying as family, I am the primary applicant, spouse and my kid (dependants)
> I have been following this forum for a few weeks and am getting anxious knowing so many members have been waiting for a while now. Kindly advise what you have been asked for after you have submitted and what to expect from here on. Help and advise appreciated.


Hi there,

Thanks for sharing your timeline. I have applied the same date as yours. Nomination was approved a week earlier. Please share if you do get any response or request for information.


----------



## umun001

KJHere said:


> Hi, letters from two previous employers. It is an entry level academic position though, at this level it is more important what my education is and I submitted my PhD certificate and an equivalency report on that (because I didn't do my PhD in Australia) as well as my CV with a publication list etc.. They lawyer said that they have already checked my qualifications in the nomination process though. And the nomination has been approved in no time. Doesn't make any sense. Everyone had reassured me that it should come any day now. And while that may be true, the fact that I have expected it 'any day now' for three months is just highly stressful. In fact, I should be working on my paper right now instead of browsing through the forums again, but I find it very difficult to concentrate with yet another week gone by without news.
> 
> Good luck to you too! I will update when I hear something new.


Thanks KJHere for your reply. Hope you have you grant in next week. Please update here if any response received !! Good luck


----------



## Nrj

Is there an email address to go and request for a priority processing?? I have seen information on this on the general enquiries form but there is no email address listed. Help and response appreciated

Requests for Priority Allocation

If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant processing team.


----------



## Nrj

umun001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your timeline. I have applied the same date as yours. Nomination was approved a week earlier. Please share if you do get any response or request for information.


Will do, and please keep us updated with anything from your end as well


----------



## Nrj

eljaleo said:


> I think you can request priority processing
> 
> It says:
> 
> Requests for Priority Allocation
> If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant processing team.


Can you please share the email address to send an email with this request? I would like to request for this


----------



## umun001

Nrj said:


> Is there an email address to go and request for a priority processing?? I have seen information on this on the general enquiries form but there is no email address listed. Help and response appreciated
> 
> Requests for Priority Allocation
> 
> If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant processing team.


Hi Nrj,

You can not request Priority processing anymore. The department is not taking any Priority processing request after 5 september.

Please refer to this link for more information: IMPORTANT TSS VISA UPDATE - Immediate cessation of priority processing requests - Absolute Immigration


----------



## umun001

Hi all,

Could anyone please advise if someone provided Form 80 as well with the Visa application documentation ?

What additional documents would be required. Thanks


----------



## Fio

umun001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your timeline. I have applied the same date as yours. Nomination was approved a week earlier. Please share if you do get any response or request for information.


Hi Umun001,

If we receive any request for information, will it add to the number of days of processing?

I filed my request on 31st May 2018
Nomination was approved within few weeks
I received a RFI on 11th July 2018
Post which the status has been "Further assessment" till date.

Do you have any update on the impact on processing time incase of RFI?


----------



## nitind_01

nitind_01 said:


> Application date 15 Jun
> Nomination approved
> With family (self + wife + kid)
> No RFI
> In Received state since 15 Jun
> ACT case
> Waiting for Grant till today
> All documents complete
> As per attorney it should have came this week but still no news


Hi...

Visa granted today.. Day 88

All the best


----------



## rajkhokhani

Fio said:


> Hey Rajkhokhani,
> 
> I am from India too and waiting for TSS medium term visa for 90+ days.
> Applied on 31st May 2018.
> 
> I have a dependent kid with me.
> 
> Waiting is definitely getting difficult.
> 
> I guess I am not alone here.


I hope you get your visa soon. Please update if you hear anything. Thank you and wish you good luck!


----------



## umun001

Fio said:


> Hi Umun001,
> 
> If we receive any request for information, will it add to the number of days of processing?
> 
> I filed my request on 31st May 2018
> Nomination was approved within few weeks
> I received a RFI on 11th July 2018
> Post which the status has been "Further assessment" till date.
> 
> Do you have any update on the impact on processing time incase of RFI?


Hi Fio,

Thanks for your reply. What was your RFI ?

You should have response soon as you have completed the minimum processing times!

Regards,


----------



## umun001

nitind_01 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Visa granted today.. Day 88
> 
> All the best


Hi Ntind_01,

Congratulations,

Can you please advise if you provided form 80 as well with the application and have you provided anything else as well except work references for work experiences . ?

Please let me know.


----------



## Fio

umun001 said:


> Hi Fio,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. What was your RFI ?
> 
> You should have response soon as you have completed the minimum processing times!
> 
> Regards,


Hi Umun001,

They had asked to rescan my marriage certificate and my husband's passport copy as it was not clear in the set of docs they received.

I have far crossed the minimum processing time now so not sure what to expect and when. 

Thank you for your response.

Did you receive your visa?


----------



## John Hong Kong

My date of lodgement was 20th June so it’s been almost three months now. The company I’m going to work for had a migration advisor who helped greatly with putting together all of the documentation we require. I’ve seen that someone who lodged an application on 15th June has just had theirs granted so fingers crossed it will be soon. To complicate things my wife is pregnant and can’t fly at the moment.


----------



## John Hong Kong

Mine was lodged on 20th so hopefully soon.


----------



## nitind_01

umun001 said:


> nitind_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...
> 
> Visa granted today.. Day 88
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ntind_01,
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> Can you please advise if you provided form 80 as well with the application and have you provided anything else as well except work references for work experiences . ?
> 
> Please let me know.
Click to expand...

Nope..I didn't provided form 80. For work reference have provided CV and my case was ICT... So no extra documents

Hope this helps


----------



## umun001

Fio said:


> Hi Umun001,
> 
> They had asked to rescan my marriage certificate and my husband's passport copy as it was not clear in the set of docs they received.
> 
> I have far crossed the minimum processing time now so not sure what to expect and when.
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Did you receive your visa?


Hi Fio,

No i am waiting as well. Thanks for your reply. Have you provided form 80 as well.

Hopefully you should have the response soon.


----------



## umun001

nitind_01 said:


> Nope..I didn't provided form 80. For work reference have provided CV and my case was ICT... So no extra documents
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate your reply back. my case is ICT as well. 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Kay to Aussie

John Hong Kong said:


> My date of lodgement was 20th June so it's been almost three months now. The company I'm going to work for had a migration advisor who helped greatly with putting together all of the documentation we require. I've seen that someone who lodged an application on 15th June has just had theirs granted so fingers crossed it will be soon. To complicate things my wife is pregnant and can't fly at the moment.


John, Same here, I placed application on 16 June, it is almost three months too, my police check has reached DHA in mid July...


----------



## Fio

umun001 said:


> Hi Fio,
> 
> No i am waiting as well. Thanks for your reply. Have you provided form 80 as well.
> 
> Hopefully you should have the response soon.


Hi,

Yes, I had provided form 80.

What is your application date and what is the current status showing?
Mine was 31st May 2018 and current status is further assessment.

Good luck!!


----------



## umun001

*Any Update*

Hi all,

Any one receive Visa or Any RFI in the last two weeks ? Please share.

So Quite here


----------



## scotland

*Visa granted*

Hi everyone, my dates for your information:

No agent used.
Applied: 6 July 2018
Medical: 9 July 2018
RFI (blood test): done, processed, uploaded by 29 July 2018
Granted: today (17 Sept)

Predicted wait 50-67 days, took 73 days.

Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## John Hong Kong

Kay to Aussie said:


> John Hong Kong said:
> 
> 
> 
> My date of lodgement was 20th June so it's been almost three months now. The company I'm going to work for had a migration advisor who helped greatly with putting together all of the documentation we require. I've seen that someone who lodged an application on 15th June has just had theirs granted so fingers crossed it will be soon. To complicate things my wife is pregnant and can't fly at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> John, Same here, I placed application on 16 June, it is almost three months too, my police check has reached DHA in mid July...
Click to expand...

I think our police check was around the time too. We had to do two as we'd lived in two countries in the last 10 years. The UK one wa seats as it's online and very quick. The Hong Kong one was very slow.


----------



## umun001

scotland said:


> Hi everyone, my dates for your information:
> 
> No agent used.
> Applied: 6 July 2018
> Medical: 9 July 2018
> RFI (blood test): done, processed, uploaded by 29 July 2018
> Granted: today (17 Sept)
> 
> Predicted wait 50-67 days, took 73 days.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!


Hey,

Congratulation on your approval. Could you please advise whats you occupation and was you sponsor accredited or not. Did you applied as a single applicants or added someone with you applicaition.

Your reply will help alot. Thanks


----------



## John Hong Kong

Kay to Aussie said:


> John Hong Kong said:
> 
> 
> 
> My date of lodgement was 20th June so it's been almost three months now. The company I'm going to work for had a migration advisor who helped greatly with putting together all of the documentation we require. I've seen that someone who lodged an application on 15th June has just had theirs granted so fingers crossed it will be soon. To complicate things my wife is pregnant and can't fly at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> John, Same here, I placed application on 16 June, it is almost three months too, my police check has reached DHA in mid July...
Click to expand...

Or police check reached then around 20th July. So almost identical. We're appliying as a family with one child and a pregnant wife.


----------



## KJHere

Hi everyone, just to give you one last update. My visa got granted today. After 92 days... 
Applied June 16th. RFI June 18 (missing police report), responded 2 days later. 
ACT case. 
The lesson for everyone else here is: Waiting forever doesn't mean that there is some sort of issue with your visa. They are simply much, much slower than initially announced. In my case the official processing time was '11-14 days'. 
I am both elated and exhausted. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## umun001

KJHere said:


> Hi everyone, just to give you one last update. My visa got granted today. After 92 days...
> Applied June 16th. RFI June 18 (missing police report), responded 2 days later.
> ACT case.
> The lesson for everyone else here is: Waiting forever doesn't mean that there is some sort of issue with your visa. They are simply much, much slower than initially announced. In my case the official processing time was '11-14 days'.
> I am both elated and exhausted. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


Congratulations, Very happy for you, Patience is the key. No doubt. Good luck with every thing.


----------



## KJHere

umun001 said:


> Congratulations, Very happy for you, Patience is the key. No doubt. Good luck with every thing.


Thanks!! I keep fingers crossed for everyone else here. That was a difficult time, no doubt. Hope that people readings this will feel better about their long waiting times...


----------



## Hprocks

*482 Tss*

hi can some body telll me what will be my partner 482 subsequent entrant expiry date.

Currently i am on 457 visa which will expired on 30 oct 2018. 
I already applied 187 RSMs visa also added my wife application in it.

We got married recently and as soon as i added her into my application as well her 482 dependent visa also.
Currently she is overseas and awaiting for the results.


----------



## Nrj

KJHere said:


> Hi, I was on the phone with them yesterday too. I am on day 77, TSS Medium Stream. They have told me the opposite: It is calendar days. She talked to her supervisor multiple times during our call and asked me to email immigration. Both of them agreed that it takes longer than indicated. This is the second time in two months that I called them and both times the different agents I spoke to, confirmed it is calendar days. Not sure what to make of that.


Could you please share the contact number or email address to contact them?


----------



## Fio

Hi All,

My visa application date: 31st May 2018
Visa type : TSS 482
Dependent: Son travelling along with me
RFI received: 11th July 2018. Responded the same day
Nomination approved: 11th July 2018
Visa grant date: 17th Sep 2018

Response period: 110days.

So don't give up guys. Visa processing is taking way too long but it is happening. 
Good luck to you all and stay positive.

Thank you for all your responses while I was waiting too


----------



## KJHere

Nrj said:


> Could you please share the contact number or email address to contact them?


Hi, I am in the ACT and I called the department in Braddon: 
(02) 6275 6666

I am fairly certain that this number redirects you to a general hotline for immigration purposes though.

You can also just google 
Australian Government Department of Home Affairs 
That should get you to a phone number

They were always very friendly, but ultimately not very helpful. If you have only a general question about your status, they can't really tell you much more than what you see online when you log into your account.

All the best


----------



## Nrj

KJHere said:


> Hi, I am in the ACT and I called the department in Braddon:
> (02) 6275 6666
> 
> I am fairly certain that this number redirects you to a general hotline for immigration purposes though.
> 
> You can also just google
> Australian Government Department of Home Affairs
> That should get you to a phone number
> 
> They were always very friendly, but ultimately not very helpful. If you have only a general question about your status, they can't really tell you much more than what you see online when you log into your account.
> 
> All the best


Thanks KJHere,

I will ring them to see if they can give me any additional information than what the online account shows.
Congrats on getting your visa situation sorted.


----------



## umun001

*Share Timeline*

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval !!

Any RFI ? What was it !!
Any other request ?

Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## rajkhokhani

Hello Everyone,
Applied on 1st June 
RFI on 17th July- Responded the same day 
Current Status: Further Assessment
Self Wife and Kid. Indian Passport holder currently in USA. Day 117 and waiting. 

Anyone with a similar case as mine? Any suggestions as to who can I contact to speed up the process? Any help is much appreciated. Thank you all and good luck.


----------



## umun001

rajkhokhani said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Applied on 1st June
> RFI on 17th July- Responded the same day
> Current Status: Further Assessment
> Self Wife and Kid. Indian Passport holder currently in USA. Day 117 and waiting.
> 
> Anyone with a similar case as mine? Any suggestions as to who can I contact to speed up the process? Any help is much appreciated. Thank you all and good luck.


Hey there,

Your wait is the longest i guess. I hope you have good news anytime soon now. What was your RFI ?


----------



## rajkhokhani

umun001 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Your wait is the longest i guess. I hope you have good news anytime soon now. What was your RFI ?


Hi Umun001,
RFI was on 17th July for Police checks which were already submitted on the day I had applied that is 1st of june. I guess they overlooked it. My lawyer had to send a message stating that the Police checks were already submitted on the very first day. After sending the message they changed the status to further assessment on 17th july


----------



## umun001

rajkhokhani said:


> Hi Umun001,
> RFI was on 17th July for Police checks which were already submitted on the day I had applied that is 1st of june. I guess they overlooked it. My lawyer had to send a message stating that the Police checks were already submitted on the very first day. After sending the message they changed the status to further assessment on 17th july


Hi Thanks for your reply. Have you provided form 80 as well ? and what have you uploaded for your work experience references!

looks like there will be progress this week for you.


----------



## rajkhokhani

umun001 said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply. Have you provided form 80 as well ? and what have you uploaded for your work experience references!
> 
> looks like there will be progress this week for you.


Yes I have provided form 80. For work references I have uploaded letters from all previous employers and colleagues. I hope there is some progress this week. Thanks


----------



## umun001

rajkhokhani said:


> Yes I have provided form 80. For work references I have uploaded letters from all previous employers and colleagues. I hope there is some progress this week. Thanks


Yes, Hopefully this week. you should have a response. Please do update here. if you hear something back.


----------



## lamott7

Hello! Our visas were granted today!!! Here are the details of our application...

Nomination Approval: June 24
Visa Application Lodged: June 26
Family of 6 from the US
Non-accredited sponsor, Regional Area
Medium Stream, Clinical Psychologist
Uploaded all documents including police check with application
RFI: September 11 (additional police check and 1229 form)
Documents submitted: September 26
Visa Grant: September 27

Total Days: 93

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Rashi257

@ raj khokhani...we are in very similar situation ....Company applied for 482 on our behalf on 21/5 ...today is day 129 but still no luck.....
We too have Indian passports and staying in Nz since 5 years .It was a complete application with PCC for all countries ( as we have lived in UK also and ofcourse India....) and all medicals...
Current status ..further assessment...thought it might help u .
I am so tired and frustrated of waiting..


----------



## umun001

Rashi257 said:


> @ raj khokhani...we are in very similar situation ....Company applied for 482 on our behalf on 21/5 ...today is day 129 but still no luck.....
> We too have Indian passports and staying in Nz since 5 years .It was a complete application with PCC for all countries ( as we have lived in UK also and ofcourse India....) and all medicals...
> Current status ..further assessment...thought it might help u .
> I am so tired and frustrated of waiting..


Hey there,

Whats your occupation and is your sponsor accredited or standard ?
what your Rrequest for information from them!


----------



## Rashi257

Hi umum001,

Yes ours is through accredited employer and we were asked for PCC clarification for Nz on the 11 July.. Which was submitted same day....


----------



## umun001

Rashi257 said:


> Hi umum001,
> 
> Yes ours is through accredited employer and we were asked for PCC clarification for Nz on the 11 July.. Which was submitted same day....


Hi,

THanks for your reply. Whats your occupation ?


----------



## MissAussie

Hello everyone, is it normal that my nomination haven't been granted yet? My employers nomination was lodge last august 24,2018. And also, I would like to ask if there is an impact regarding to their decision because when my nomination and visa lodge I am offshore, and travel back to australia using my SC600.


----------



## umun001

MissAussie said:


> Hello everyone, is it normal that my nomination haven't been granted yet? My employers nomination was lodge last august 24,2018. And also, I would like to ask if there is an impact regarding to their decision because when my nomination and visa lodge I am offshore, and travel back to australia using my SC600.


Hi

it should not be any problem with that. Why would it be NOT normal? Whats your occupation and and is your sponsor accredited or standard ?


----------



## Rashi257

@umun001

Software engineer..


----------



## MissAussie

umun001 said:


> Hi
> 
> it should not be any problem with that. Why would it be NOT normal? Whats your occupation and and is your sponsor accredited or standard ?


I am a Registered Nurse and my nominated occupation is under Aged Care, i don't know If the nursing home is accredited or standard. All I know, I am the 3rd nurse that they sponsored for this year. Well, I compared the processing time of my other friends, and it only took them a week from nomination to visa.


----------



## Rashi257

*Similar situation*



rajkhokhani said:


> Hi Umun001,
> RFI was on 17th July for Police checks which were already submitted on the day I had applied that is 1st of june. I guess they overlooked it. My lawyer had to send a message stating that the Police checks were already submitted on the very first day. After sending the message they changed the status to further assessment on 17th july


The same thing happened with us, we had already submitted the pcc.
We were asked to sign consent for pcc verification...is that what you were asked? Or to submit pcc itself again? It's been more than 2 months now since we responded to Rfi...


----------



## rajkhokhani

Rashi257 said:


> @ raj khokhani...we are in very similar situation ....Company applied for 482 on our behalf on 21/5 ...today is day 129 but still no luck.....
> We too have Indian passports and staying in Nz since 5 years .It was a complete application with PCC for all countries ( as we have lived in UK also and ofcourse India....) and all medicals...
> Current status ..further assessment...thought it might help u .
> I am so tired and frustrated of waiting..


Hi Rashi257,
We were asked to submit the PCc again even though it was already submitted on the day of application. Your wait is even longer than mine. I understand the frustration. I am worried because my USA visa expires in January 2019 and I haven't renewed believing that I would get the 482 visa much before that. The processing time when I applied was 11-17 Days.


----------



## Rashi257

@rajkhokhani
We are in a sticky position too...my Son turns five soon...we did not enrol him in a school here in Nz assuming the visa would arrive ( the processing time was 11- 17 days back then )....and we would enrol him in Aussie...but seems like a blunder now. Also we moved to a hotel ...its crazy and sad.
However, let's hope for the best...


----------



## rajkhokhani

Rashi257 said:


> @rajkhokhani
> We are in a sticky position too...my Son turns five soon...we did not enrol him in a school here in Nz assuming the visa would arrive ( the processing time was 11- 17 days back then )....and we would enrol him in Aussie...but seems like a blunder now. Also we moved to a hotel ...its crazy and sad.
> However, let's hope for the best...


Rashi,
Yeah all we can do now is hope for the best and expect a response soon. I wish you good luck and I hope you get your visa soon. Also I am not sure if you would want to do this but when I called the department and spoke to an agent about the delay on my application and they suggested me to send an email on the email address I will mention below. They told me to mention that I might loose the job if my application is not processed now and also to mention my reference number and application date. Before sending any emails I spoke to my lawyer and he informed me that he can send that email on my behalf but he does not suggest to do so. He says it doesn't make sense rushing the department in an decisions as the officer can get upset and decline the visa. This scared me and I backed off from sending the email. If you would like to try it here is the email address. Wish you good luck and please do update if you decide to email or if you receive any progress.

[email protected]


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Rashi257 said:


> The same thing happened with us, we had already submitted the pcc.
> We were asked to sign consent for pcc verification...is that what you were asked? Or to submit pcc itself again? It's been more than 2 months now since we responded to Rfi...


HI there, how's your status now?
I lodged application on 16 June and RFI on 18 June.
The PCC was sent on 11 July...and till 12 Sept...I called the DHA from Hong Kong...and just to make sure the PCC was well received...
but they did not allow to question about the status...
OMG...
I has been longer than expected (> 64 days) indeed, but my status has been further assessment since July...
no change.

mine is a university job...but really worried that if the visa cannot be granted in the coming few days...I cannot meet the schedule.


----------



## Nrj

Kay to Aussie said:


> HI there, how's your status now?
> I lodged application on 16 June and RFI on 18 June.
> The PCC was sent on 11 July...and till 12 Sept...I called the DHA from Hong Kong...and just to make sure the PCC was well received...
> but they did not allow to question about the status...
> OMG...
> I has been longer than expected (> 64 days) indeed, but my status has been further assessment since July...
> no change.
> 
> mine is a university job...but really worried that if the visa cannot be granted in the coming few days...I cannot meet the schedule.


I am in a similar situation, mine is a university job too and the start date has already passed but the management is aware of the time it takes for the TSS visa. I applied on the 5th of September and provided the health clearance and PCC of all the countries I have lived along with the application. I have provided pretty much everything they have listed and more. Lets hope the processing doesn't take too long. My status still shows received and no updates on the file online.


----------



## umun001

Rashi257 said:


> @umun001
> 
> Software engineer..


I have same occupation as yours. Hopefully you have some good news this week. Let us know if you hear something back from them !


----------



## umun001

Nrj said:


> I am in a similar situation, mine is a university job too and the start date has already passed but the management is aware of the time it takes for the TSS visa. I applied on the 5th of September and provided the health clearance and PCC of all the countries I have lived along with the application. I have provided pretty much everything they have listed and more. Lets hope the processing doesn't take too long. My status still shows received and no updates on the file online.


I applied the same date as you. Status is received as of today Completed all the docs and PCC before hand. let us know if you hear something back from them ! Please thanks.


----------



## WingL

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and just wondering if anyone can give me some advice. My situation is that I am currently on 457 visa for 4 years expiring at the end of this month, I had applied 186 TRT on June 2017 and unfortunately, my company nomination has been refused after 13 months wait and I only got 3 months left by the time we got refusal. So that we only got one option was to go for AAT, however, I got my lawyer replied that my company's financials in the last few years were shown the loss (my employer kept silent from me) and he said we may not have any chance to win the appeal, anyway I got my bridging visa while I am pending to further hearing of my AAT application. 

So now I want to leave my job and now looking for a new sponsorship to apply for TSS visa and fortunately got a reply from a business who want to help me. Any 457visa holder in this forum has transferred to TSS visa and how long for processing time for the sponsorship/nomination/visa application? What is the meaning of GTE? Any advices will be appreciated. 

Sorry guys, hope you all can understand and forgive me because I am really stress-out for all these happening and my employer is being so mean and too much lies over these years.


----------



## Rashi257

rajkhokhani said:


> Rashi257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rajkhokhani
> We are in a sticky position too...my Son turns five soon...we did not enrol him in a school here in Nz assuming the visa would arrive ( the processing time was 11- 17 days back then )....and we would enrol him in Aussie...but seems like a blunder now. Also we moved to a hotel ...its crazy and sad.
> However, let's hope for the best...
> 
> 
> 
> Rashi,
> Yeah all we can do now is hope for the best and expect a response soon. I wish you good luck and I hope you get your visa soon. Also I am not sure if you would want to do this but when I called the department and spoke to an agent about the delay on my application and they suggested me to send an email on the email address I will mention below. They told me to mention that I might loose the job if my application is not processed now and also to mention my reference number and application date. Before sending any emails I spoke to my lawyer and he informed me that he can send that email on my behalf but he does not suggest to do so. He says it doesn't make sense rushing the department in an decisions as the officer can get upset and decline the visa. This scared me and I backed off from sending the email. If you would like to try it here is the email address. Wish you good luck and please do update if you decide to email or if you receive any progress.
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks for the help, but I am of the same opinion as your lawyer.... And would not go ahead as it's a sensitive issue. I will keep you updated of ant progress and if you have any updates kindly keep me in the loop....all the best..


----------



## Rashi257

Kay to Aussie said:


> Rashi257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened with us, we had already submitted the pcc.
> We were asked to sign consent for pcc verification...is that what you were asked? Or to submit pcc itself again? It's been more than 2 months now since we responded to Rfi...
> 
> 
> 
> HI there, how's your status now?
> I lodged application on 16 June and RFI on 18 June.
> The PCC was sent on 11 July...and till 12 Sept...I called the DHA from Hong Kong...and just to make sure the PCC was well received...
> but they did not allow to question about the status...
> OMG...
> I has been longer than expected (> 64 days) indeed, but my status has been further assessment since July...
> no change.
> 
> mine is a university job...but really worried that if the visa cannot be granted in the coming few days...I cannot meet the schedule.
Click to expand...

Hi,

My application is still the same....further assessment, and has been for few months now. But you never know you might get it soon, as every case is different.. Don't loose hope...think positive.. I will keep you posted if I hear any good news.


----------



## Rashi257

umun001 said:


> Rashi257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @umun001
> 
> Software engineer..
> 
> 
> 
> I have same occupation as yours. Hopefully you have some good news this week. Let us know if you hear something back from them !
Click to expand...

Hi,

Yes I will update it hear if I
do hear any good news..thanks for your good wishes and wish u good luck too..


----------



## Rashi257

tataaa said:


> I called the overseas number here from NZ, waiting time was like 45mins. I asked them regarding the status of my application, but all the immi officer could say was "ideally its 11-17 days, but its still a case to case basis" In my Immiaccount it says "Further assessment" so I don't know what's really going on. Did you say you had to ask for mailing addresses from the visa office? Did you send any docs by post?
> Also If I may ask, did you uploaded certified copies of your docs or just scanned the original?


Hi Tataaa,

I am just curious about your application, and wanted to know if you have applied from Nz( coz so have i) .What is the status of your application?
I really will appreciate if you can share some information on your application as it would may be give me an idea about my application. Its really becoming very frustrating now...
We are on day 134...still no luck...only Rfi was nz pcc...accredited employer.


----------



## umun001

Rashi257 said:


> Hi Tataaa,
> 
> I am just curious about your application, and wanted to know if you have applied from Nz( coz so have i) .What is the status of your application?
> I really will appreciate if you can share some information on your application as it would may be give me an idea about my application. Its really becoming very frustrating now...
> We are on day 134...still no luck...only Rfi was nz pcc...accredited employer.


The wait is really frustrating ! No Doubt about that. I hope you have a response soon this week though. The process is really slow. Please update here if you hear something back from them!


----------



## umun001

*Waiting ????*

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval !!

Any RFI ? What was it !!
Any other request ?

Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## Shrivinothkumar

can any tell me the validity of medical docs and pcc docs


----------



## Col85

Hi everyone,

Joined to share my details.

Applied medium stream 482 visa on 13th May 2018
Nomination approved prior to this - accredited sponsor
RFI on 23rd May for PCC 
PCC for Ireland and New Zealand submitted 15th of June
2nd RFI on 22nd of June - request to complete a consent form to allow verification of NZ PCC. Submitted on the same day.
Still waiting... Seems I'm waiting longer than most on this forum!

Contacted them by phone a few times and like everyone else here little info is given. Told they were waiting on a third party. Not sure who that is.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## umun001

Col85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Joined to share my details.
> 
> Applied medium stream 482 visa on 13th May 2018
> Nomination approved prior to this - accredited sponsor
> RFI on 23rd May for PCC
> PCC for Ireland and New Zealand submitted 15th of June
> 2nd RFI on 22nd of June - request to complete a consent form to allow verification of NZ PCC. Submitted on the same day.
> Still waiting... Seems I'm waiting longer than most on this forum!
> 
> Contacted them by phone a few times and like everyone else here little info is given. Told they were waiting on a third party. Not sure who that is.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Hi there,

Thanks for sharing your timeline. Surely, you are the longest i have seen on this forum as well. NZ police might take some check thats why they have advised about third party wait i am guessing.

Hope you have some good new this week. Let us know if you hear anytthing from them.


----------



## umun001

Shrivinothkumar said:


> can any tell me the validity of medical docs and pcc docs


Please refer to this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for

*Health check is valid for 12 month usually. 
*
DoHA says "Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."


----------



## Rashi257

Col85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Joined to share my details.
> 
> Applied medium stream 482 visa on 13th May 2018
> Nomination approved prior to this - accredited sponsor
> RFI on 23rd May for PCC
> PCC for Ireland and New Zealand submitted 15th of June
> 2nd RFI on 22nd of June - request to complete a consent form to allow verification of NZ PCC. Submitted on the same day.
> Still waiting... Seems I'm waiting longer than most on this forum!
> 
> Contacted them by phone a few times and like everyone else here little info is given. Told they were waiting on a third party. Not sure who that is.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Hi,

My understanding is that the nz police check is taking time( i am waiting for the same reason) . Nz does not have any document such as pcc, they only provide a Criminal record check, hence people who have lived in nz have to sign a consent to disclosure after which immigration dept performs a thorough criminal check ( might be police vetting ) which is time consuming....that explains the wait for al the nz ppl inspite of being with an accredited employer...so i guess we have to wait...
We applied on 21/5/18 with nz pcc and all documents, Rfi ( consent to disclosure ) on the 11/7 which was given same day...on further assessment since then..wish you luck . Request you to please update here if you do hear from them.


----------



## Rashi257

Hi Umun001,

I sure will update here...i understand how the people on this forum are a hope to each other...


----------



## rajkhokhani

Rashi257 said:


> Col85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Joined to share my details.
> 
> Applied medium stream 482 visa on 13th May 2018
> Nomination approved prior to this - accredited sponsor
> RFI on 23rd May for PCC
> PCC for Ireland and New Zealand submitted 15th of June
> 2nd RFI on 22nd of June - request to complete a consent form to allow verification of NZ PCC. Submitted on the same day.
> Still waiting... Seems I'm waiting longer than most on this forum!
> 
> Contacted them by phone a few times and like everyone else here little info is given. Told they were waiting on a third party. Not sure who that is.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My understanding is that the nz police check is taking time( i am waiting for the same reason) . Nz does not have any document such as pcc, they only provide a Criminal record check, hence people who have lived in nz have to sign a consent to disclosure after which immigration dept performs a thorough criminal check ( might be police vetting ) which is time consuming....that explains the wait for al the nz ppl inspite of being with an accredited employer...so i guess we have to wait...
> We applied on 21/5/18 with nz pcc and all documents, Rfi ( consent to disclosure ) on the 11/7 which was given same day...on further assessment since then..wish you luck . Request you to please update here if you do hear from them.
Click to expand...

Ok, that explains why there is a delay in applications that have NZ PCC. I have never lived in NZ. It's only India and USA. I don't know why does my application have a delay. I think there's nothing related to NZ PCC. It's just that they are taking longer for certain applicants who are outside of their home country.


----------



## Pramod

I am applying 482 dependent visa for my wife, for this I have Indian PCC made on 22 Mar 2018(more than 6 months completed now). so can i use the same PCC for applying the visa now?


----------



## Nrj

Applied on the 5th of September for a family of 3. 
File status has been in the received state since then. No updates whatsoever, not even sure if the files has been assigned to a case officer. 
Does anyone know how to find out if a case officer has been assigned.


----------



## soft07

*Got Visa*

Hi All,

I was silent reader of this forum but thought to create account and share the news

Visa Application Lodged: 29-Sept-2018
Sponsor : One of the Indian IT giant
Stream : Application programmer (261311)
RFI: No (uploaded all docs while submitting application)
Visa Grant: 8-Oct-2018 (today)
Visa received in 40 days

My friend who filed on 3-Sept-2018 has also received visa today (i.e. in 35 days).

Good Luck to everyone.

Can someone answer my questions if have information:

1. Though mine was for medium term (role code - 261311), I received 2 years visa. It looks like I had given start and end date of 2 years only. So will my employer be able to extend this visa in future?

2. My wife is also software engineer and she has received dependent visa. If her current Indian company wants to send her to Australia (with all required docs like offer/deputation letter, ect.), can she travel first / before me (main applicant)?

Cheers!!!!


----------



## umun001

soft07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was silent reader of this forum but thought to create account and share the news
> 
> Visa Application Lodged: 29-Sept-2018
> Sponsor : One of the Indian IT giant
> Stream : Application programmer (261311)
> RFI: No (uploaded all docs while submitting application)
> Visa Grant: 8-Oct-2018 (today)
> Visa received in 40 days
> 
> My friend who filed on 3-Oct-2018 has also received visa today (i.e. in 35 days).
> 
> Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> Can someone answer my questions if have information:
> 
> 1. Though mine was for medium term (role code - 261311), I received 2 years visa. It looks like I had given start and end date of 2 years only. So will my employer be able to extend this visa in future?
> 
> 2. My wife is also software engineer and she has received dependent visa. If her current Indian company wants to send her to Australia (with all required docs like offer/deputation letter, ect.), can she travel first / before me (main applicant)?
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Many Congratulations on your visa !! Could you please share what have you provided for work exp ? and have you submitted form 80 as well ?

I applied on 4 Sep 2018 but no response till now.


----------



## umun001

Nrj said:


> Applied on the 5th of September for a family of 3.
> File status has been in the received state since then. No updates whatsoever, not even sure if the files has been assigned to a case officer.
> Does anyone know how to find out if a case officer has been assigned.


You will get a RFI or your grant, if a case officer get assigned to the file. As far as i know.


----------



## umun001

Pramod said:


> I am applying 482 dependent visa for my wife, for this I have Indian PCC made on 22 Mar 2018(more than 6 months completed now). so can i use the same PCC for applying the visa now?


PCC are valid for 12 months.

DoHA Says "Your police clearance is valid for 12 months. " Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Rashi257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application is still the same....further assessment, and has been for few months now. But you never know you might get it soon, as every case is different.. Don't loose hope...think positive.. I will keep you posted if I hear any good news.


Thanks, my case has been months now...just called the DHA, and the officer at hotline checked documents are well received. however it is a bit strange why my case is still being held. he also said that if further documents are required, they will let me know, but come on, for more than 3 months, just to keep me wait for another RFI??
He asked if I have sent emails to TSS, I told him I have sent multiple emails, and all are returned with auto responses by the system. It is very frustrating...

Yes never lose hope, and I my job starting date will be soon...how can I arrange the relocation and others??

Hopeful but frustrating...


----------



## soft07

Yes, I had provided form 80. For experience, I had mentioned ‘my experience, job duties for the projects of last 2 years’ on the company letterhead which was signed by my manager


----------



## umun001

soft07 said:


> Yes, I had provided form 80. For experience, I had mentioned 'my experience, job duties for the projects of last 2 years' on the company letterhead which was signed by my manager


Thanks for your reply. Was your sponsor or friend's sponsor who got approved as well have accredited sponsors or just standard sponsor ? Was your nomination approved for 4 years or 2 years ?

Your reply will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## soft07

umun001 said:


> soft07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had provided form 80. For experience, I had mentioned 'my experience, job duties for the projects of last 2 years' on the company letterhead which was signed by my manager
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Was your sponsor or friend's sponsor who got approved as well have accredited sponsors or just standard sponsor ? Was your nomination approved for 4 years or 2 years ?
> 
> Your reply will be helpful. Thanks
Click to expand...

I am not sure of accreditation as my company is one of the major Indian IT company.

I got 2 year approval (not sure why. I guess employer has filed for 2 yrs) however I read it somewhere that it can be extended for 2 more years (not sure though)


----------



## umun001

soft07 said:


> I am not sure of accreditation as my company is one of the major Indian IT company.
> 
> I got 2 year approval (not sure why. I guess employer has filed for 2 yrs) however I read it somewhere that it can be extended for 2 more years (not sure though)


It must be accredited then i guess. Yes thats why you got in 2 years only.
And to answer your question ! Yes Medium term Stream can be extended for number of times while in Australia.


----------



## soft07

umun001 said:


> It must be accredited then i guess. Yes thats why you got in 2 years only.
> And to answer your question ! Yes Medium term Stream can be extended for number of times while in Australia.


Thanks umun001. Best luck.


----------



## umun001

*Got Visa*

Just Got my Visa and my Partner added.

Nomination was approved before I applied.
Applied: 4 Sep 2018 
Direct Grant: 10 Oct 2018 - NO RFI
Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
Standard Sponsor

Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## soft07

umun001 said:


> Just Got my Visa and my Partner added.
> 
> Nomination was approved before I applied.
> Applied: 4 Sep 2018
> Direct Grant: 10 Oct 2018 - NO RFI
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Standard Sponsor
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting


Congratulations!!!!

What's the visa validity? 2 yrs or 4 yrs?
Also is there any visa condition on partner visa apart from medical insurance?


----------



## Nrj

umun001 said:


> Just Got my Visa and my Partner added.
> 
> Nomination was approved before I applied.
> Applied: 4 Sep 2018
> Direct Grant: 10 Oct 2018 - NO RFI
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Standard Sponsor
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting


Congrats umun001,

Did you receive an email updating you about the status or did you have to find out through the immigration application portal?


----------



## Nrj

Rashi257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My understanding is that the nz police check is taking time( i am waiting for the same reason) . Nz does not have any document such as pcc, they only provide a Criminal record check, hence people who have lived in nz have to sign a consent to disclosure after which immigration dept performs a thorough criminal check ( might be police vetting ) which is time consuming....that explains the wait for al the nz ppl inspite of being with an accredited employer...so i guess we have to wait...
> We applied on 21/5/18 with nz pcc and all documents, Rfi ( consent to disclosure ) on the 11/7 which was given same day...on further assessment since then..wish you luck . Request you to please update here if you do hear from them.


I agree with you NZ police check is one of the slowest and they take close to a month! I waited for a month to get mine. I lived in NZ for 4 years. I was able to get my USA FBI clearance within a couple of days and going through the threads in this forum I can't help but notice that people who have stayed abroad for a while seems to be waited longer than most others. The wait is cumbersome and excruciating nonetheless. I hope our cases get sorted soon and the visas are granted.


----------



## umun001

soft07 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> What's the visa validity? 2 yrs or 4 yrs?
> Also is there any visa condition on partner visa apart from medical insurance?


Hi Soft07,

No condition except medical insurance.


----------



## umun001

Nrj said:


> Congrats umun001,
> 
> Did you receive an email updating you about the status or did you have to find out through the immigration application portal?


I got the email instantly and checked the portal and that said Finalised as well.

Your is coming soon. Good luck.


----------



## soft07

umun001 said:


> soft07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> What's the visa validity? 2 yrs or 4 yrs?
> Also is there any visa condition on partner visa apart from medical insurance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Soft07,
> 
> No condition except medical insurance.
Click to expand...

Umun001, what is your visa validity? 2 years or 4 years?


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Visa granted 
Eventually visa granted this morning 
Visa lodged : 16/6
RFI: 18/6
All documents provided including PCC: mid July
Visa granted : 15/10



Kay to Aussie said:


> Rashi257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My application is still the same....further assessment, and has been for few months now. But you never know you might get it soon, as every case is different.. Don't loose hope...think positive.. I will keep you posted if I hear any good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, my case has been months now...just called the DHA, and the officer at hotline checked documents are well received. however it is a bit strange why my case is still being held. he also said that if further documents are required, they will let me know, but come on, for more than 3 months, just to keep me wait for another RFI??
> He asked if I have sent emails to TSS, I told him I have sent multiple emails, and all are returned with auto responses by the system. It is very frustrating...
> 
> Yes never lose hope, and I my job starting date will be soon...how can I arrange the relocation and others??
> 
> Hopeful but frustrating...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rashi257

Kay to Aussie said:


> Visa granted
> Eventually visa granted this morning
> Visa lodged : 16/6
> RFI: 18/6
> All documents provided including PCC: mid July
> Visa granted : 15/10


Congratulations and all the best!! I am still waiting and hoping for the best.


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

Hi all,

Date logded: August 21
Visa: TSS (2yrs)
Status: sponsorship and nomination approved, still waiting for visa


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

soft07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was silent reader of this forum but thought to create account and share the news
> 
> Visa Application Lodged: 29-Sept-2018
> Sponsor : One of the Indian IT giant
> Stream : Application programmer (261311)
> RFI: No (uploaded all docs while submitting application)
> Visa Grant: 8-Oct-2018 (today)
> Visa received in 40 days
> 
> My friend who filed on 3-Sept-2018 has also received visa today (i.e. in 35 days).
> 
> Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> Can someone answer my questions if have information:
> 
> 1. Though mine was for medium term (role code - 261311), I received 2 years visa. It looks like I had given start and end date of 2 years only. So will my employer be able to extend this visa in future?
> 
> 2. My wife is also software engineer and she has received dependent visa. If her current Indian company wants to send her to Australia (with all required docs like offer/deputation letter, ect.), can she travel first / before me (main applicant)?
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Hi soft07,

if you say 40 days processing time, did you mean you visa application was logded on August 29? Thanks!


----------



## Kay to Aussie

Rashi257 said:


> Kay to Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted
> Eventually visa granted this morning
> Visa lodged : 16/6
> RFI: 18/6
> All documents provided including PCC: mid July
> Visa granted : 15/10
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best!! I am still waiting and hoping for the best.
Click to expand...

Thx! I have made 4 calls to DHA in the last 2 weeks.. don't know if it helped


----------



## loveureyes2012

I am on 457 VISA in Australia, What is the process to apply 482 - Temporary Skill Shortage - Subsequent Entrant? While filling the application there is an option asking 

"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"

If I select Yes it is asking for HAP ID which I tried to generate online but there is no "482 - Temporary Skill Shortage - Subsequent Entrant" option. Please find the attached.

If I select No, will any screen pops up asking for health requirement while submitting the file ?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## soft07

Readytogoin2018! said:


> Hi soft07,
> 
> if you say 40 days processing time, did you mean you visa application was logded on August 29? Thanks!


Yes, visa application was lodged on 29th August


----------



## soft07

loveureyes2012 said:


> I am on 457 VISA in Australia, What is the process to apply 482 - Temporary Skill Shortage - Subsequent Entrant? While filling the application there is an option asking
> 
> "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> 
> If I select Yes it is asking for HAP ID which I tried to generate online but there is no "482 - Temporary Skill Shortage - Subsequent Entrant" option. Please find the attached.
> 
> If I select No, will any screen pops up asking for health requirement while submitting the file ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


loveureyes2012, have you checked the options properly? I can clearly see 482 visa type (Temporary Skill Shortage - 482) on the dropdown which you have shown.


----------



## loveureyes2012

But I am applying for 482 - Temporary Skill Shortage - Subsequent Entrant (Dependant)


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

soft07 said:


> Yes, visa application was lodged on 29th August


Thank you!


----------



## Ikman

Hi guys my name is sandeep singh I used to lived australia I did dip of horticulture from australia.my study was finished in 2009 after that I was applied again student visa but it was refused for funds problems. I was applied in mrt in 2009 to 2011 Feb. I was lost my case in mrt. After that I was not come to my country .I was overstayed for 2 years I was came back 14 March 2014 . I got ban for 3 years. My ban was finished in 2017 March. Now I got 4 years exp.in horticulture park and garden can I apply for 482 visa . It is possible for me .plz help me thanks how many % chance to get this visa .


----------



## nikhileshp

For TSS 482, you need to have someone in AU sponsoring the Visa. If you can find an employer in Australia who can sponsor your Visa, then you can surely come back.

Also do check the skill whether it falls under Short Term or Medium Term. If your skill is listed under Short Term then you would get only 2 year Visa and you can not file for PR.


----------



## Nrj

Hi all, 
Please share your timelines and updates of RFI or outcomes here so as to help others. 
I applied on the 5th September 2018. 
I am on day 46, application under received state.
Nominated by a reputed University for a postdoc, provided all the needed documents while submitting the application (Indian PCC, FBI Clearance, NZ Criminal Check history, Experience letters from previous employers, Ph.D diploma, IELTS results, Current insurance details, Health examination, etc). 
Closely following this thread and appalled by the timelines recently. Has anyone recently interacted with the DHA and if they can share some information on that, it will be very helpful. Also share a contact number to call them from India (not the VFS contact center as they are not of any help).


Cheers
Nrj


----------



## sathish_dm

*Pcc*



umun001 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Whats your occupation and is your sponsor accredited or standard ?
> what your Rrequest for information from them!


Hi Gents,

I am 457 holder and applying 482 subsequent VISA for my wife and have few question to make sure before apply.

1. My wife is never lived in Australia but still need to provide Australia PCC or 12 or more months living country PCC is enough?

2. To support relationship Marriage certificate is enough or anymore documents required?

I would greatly appreciated if anyone can clear my questions.

Thanks


----------



## Hprocks

Provide as much info as you can like 

Your mutual call list with pics
Joint bank statement 
Money transfer 
Bank 
Statement 
Marriage pics 
Group pics 
Etc.



My wife visa has been approved 
Date of apply 11 sep 
Visa pporavl date 16 oct 
Direct granted without asking documents.


----------



## sathish_dm

Hprocks said:


> Provide as much info as you can like
> 
> Your mutual call list with pics
> Joint bank statement
> Money transfer
> Bank
> Statement
> Marriage pics
> Group pics
> Etc.
> 
> My wife visa has been approved
> Date of apply 11 sep
> Visa pporavl date 16 oct
> Direct granted without asking documents.


Thanks HP for your reply.
Is form 88 is necessary for 482 VISA? and
My wife is at India and we don't have joint account, all i can provide that marriage certificate, Marriage pics, group pics, call log, Whats app messages and if necessary 888 form, will it be enough?
What about police clearance certificate, she never lived at Australia then is it necessary to take Australian PCC or Indian PCC is enough?

Your reply would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## Hprocks

Hey mate you don't require australian police clearance. Any country where your wife stayed more than 12 months has to be provide police clearance .

My wife submitted form 80 but not remember anyone like form 888.

Provide as much info as you can just to provide confirmation about your genuine relationship.
It doesn't matter about joint account. Which ever documents you have you have to provide.

You need to provide her health insurance in which currently you are in Australia as CO might look I to it.


----------



## sathish_dm

Hprocks said:


> Hey mate you don't require australian police clearance. Any country where your wife stayed more than 12 months has to be provide police clearance .
> 
> My wife submitted form 80 but not remember anyone like form 888.
> 
> Provide as much info as you can just to provide confirmation about your genuine relationship.
> It doesn't matter about joint account. Which ever documents you have you have to provide.
> 
> You need to provide her health insurance in which currently you are in Australia as CO might look I to it.


Thank you so much for your information. This info is very useful for me and I will be taking health insurance before submit application.
Once again thanks.


----------



## nikhileshp

*Finally received TSS 482*

Finally received TSS 482 today.

Details shared below:
Visa Lodged: 24-July-2018
Nomination Approved: In August
RFI for Medical Enquiry: End of August for Daughters Medical Test
Response Submitted: 20-Sep-2018
Visa Granted: 26-Oct-2018

2 years Visa with Medium Term Stream.


----------



## Nrj

nikhileshp said:


> Finally received TSS 482 today.
> 
> Details shared below:
> Visa Lodged: 24-July-2018
> Nomination Approved: In August
> RFI for Medical Enquiry: End of August for Daughters Medical Test
> Response Submitted: 20-Sep-2018
> Visa Granted: 26-Oct-2018
> 
> 2 years Visa with Medium Term Stream.


Congratulations nikhileshp,

Did you receive an email updating you about the visa ?


----------



## Nrj

Hi all,

Can every please share timelines if you guys are still waiting for visa approval.

Any RFI ? What was it?
Any other request ?

Please share.


----------



## Rocky.me

Kay to Aussie said:


> Visa granted
> Eventually visa granted this morning
> Visa lodged : 16/6
> RFI: 18/6
> All documents provided including PCC: mid July
> Visa granted : 15/10
> 
> 
> 
> Kay to Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashi257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My application is still the same....further assessment, and has been for few months now. But you never know you might get it soon, as every case is different.. Don't loose hope...think positive.. I will keep you posted if I hear any good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, my case has been months now...just called the DHA, and the officer at hotline checked documents are well received. however it is a bit strange why my case is still being held. he also said that if further documents are required, they will let me know, but come on, for more than 3 months, just to keep me wait for another RFI??
> He asked if I have sent emails to TSS, I told him I have sent multiple emails, and all are returned with auto responses by the system. It is very frustrating...
> 
> Yes never lose hope, and I my job starting date will be soon...how can I arrange the relocation and others??
> 
> Hopeful but frustrating...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congratulations Kay to Aussie!
It's been a long wait for you, but thankfully it's over now. Enjoy Australia.


----------



## nikhileshp

My visa was being processed by Fragomen and they sent me the Visa Grant Letters.

I can see the Visa Grant Letters on VEVO website as well.



Nrj said:


> Congratulations nikhileshp,
> 
> Did you receive an email updating you about the visa ?


----------



## sathish_dm

nikhileshp said:


> My visa was being processed by Fragomen and they sent me the Visa Grant Letters.
> 
> I can see the Visa Grant Letters on VEVO website as well.


Hi Nikhil,

Do we need to submit document like Fragomen for Subsequent 482 VISA also? and birth certificate is compulsory?
If you can list out the required document for dependent 482 VISA that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Nrj

rajkhokhani said:


> Ok, that explains why there is a delay in applications that have NZ PCC. I have never lived in NZ. It's only India and USA. I don't know why does my application have a delay. I think there's nothing related to NZ PCC. It's just that they are taking longer for certain applicants who are outside of their home country.


Hi,

Can you please share your timeline? Have you also submitted a state police clearance along with the FBI clearance? I have lived in the US for about 4 years and submitted the FBI clearance, I also applied to get the state police clearance as well. Have you received any RFI recently or has your visa been granted. Please share details.


----------



## Nrj

Col85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Joined to share my details.
> 
> Applied medium stream 482 visa on 13th May 2018
> Nomination approved prior to this - accredited sponsor
> RFI on 23rd May for PCC
> PCC for Ireland and New Zealand submitted 15th of June
> 2nd RFI on 22nd of June - request to complete a consent form to allow verification of NZ PCC. Submitted on the same day.
> Still waiting... Seems I'm waiting longer than most on this forum!
> 
> Contacted them by phone a few times and like everyone else here little info is given. Told they were waiting on a third party. Not sure who that is.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Hi Col85,

Have you received any update or have you been granted your visa? I have applied on the 5th of September and have provided all the checks and documents, just to be safe, I even signed and uploaded the consent form for NZ police check. Been over 56 days now and the case file is just in received state. 
Please share your timeline and updates, I would really appreciate it


----------



## nikhileshp

Hi,

For dependents; I had submitted below documents - 
Form 1221 for Wife
Form 1229 for Kids
Marriage Certificate
Birth Certificate for Kids
Passport copies for Wife and Kids
PCC for Wife
Aadhar Card Copies for Wife and Kids
eReferral Letter for Medical Test for Wife and Kids



sathish_dm said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Do we need to submit document like Fragomen for Subsequent 482 VISA also? and birth certificate is compulsory?
> If you can list out the required document for dependent 482 VISA that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Nrj

Rashi257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My understanding is that the nz police check is taking time( i am waiting for the same reason) . Nz does not have any document such as pcc, they only provide a Criminal record check, hence people who have lived in nz have to sign a consent to disclosure after which immigration dept performs a thorough criminal check ( might be police vetting ) which is time consuming....that explains the wait for al the nz ppl inspite of being with an accredited employer...so i guess we have to wait...
> We applied on 21/5/18 with nz pcc and all documents, Rfi ( consent to disclosure ) on the 11/7 which was given same day...on further assessment since then..wish you luck . Request you to please update here if you do hear from them.


Hi Rashi,

Have you been granted the visa? Could you please share your timeline. I have lived in NZ for the past 4 years and am getting increasingly concerned observing the timelines of the people who have lived there. 
I applied on the 5th of September and provided all the documents, I proactively also uploaded the consent form for NZ criminal check. Do you reckon the form 80 is mandatory? I haven't submitted the Form 80 and am not thinking that it might be helpful to do so. Please share your updates and thoughts.

regards,
Nrj


----------



## britinaus12345

Hi all, have been lurking for a while, but feel I should post with some good news.

Applied: 26th October 2018
Visa: Medium Stream 482 Visa (4 years)
Notification for Nomination Approval: 1st November 2018
Granted: 2nd November 2018

Went very fast, hope everyone elses goes the same way!


----------



## rkovelam

*TSS Medium 482 Granted*

Dear All,

I would like to share my experience.

1. Company sponsored TSS Medium 4 years visa applied through immigration agent on 18th Oct 2018. Nomination and Visa application all done together on the same day.

2. Submitted all the relevant documents including Indian PCC along with the application.

3. Medical test in Sydney on 24th Oct.

4. Family done the medical test in India on 30th Oct.

5. Visa granted on 1st Nov.

Pleasantly surprised with the speed at which my visa was processed.

All the best for your applications.


----------



## Shrivinothkumar

How long the amendment process will take to complete in Tss482. I have visa already and my application is filed again for role change amendment process , inorder to reflect the new role in the visa.. how long will it take, as the new visa’s are taking 30-40 days in an average.


----------



## Col85

Hi Nrj,

I received a RFI on 23rd of October. At this stage they informed me they were unable to accept my NZ PCC as I used an agent to apply for the certificate. They require that the PCC is issued directly to the individual in question. Very frustrating as this feedback was given 4 months after submission of my PCC. They suggested I would need to send another PCC or a character reference letter as my sponsor is accredited. I spoke with my sponsor and they agreed to supply the reference letter. Hopefully this will move things along.

After doing a fair bit of reading through the immigration website my understanding is that the NZ PCC must undergo a specific verification process which can take up to 6 months. I believe this is why people with a history of living in NZ are taking so long. 

If you've any other questions or you hear anything let me know!


----------



## sathish_dm

nikhileshp said:


> Hi,
> 
> For dependents; I had submitted below documents -
> Form 1221 for Wife
> Form 1229 for Kids
> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate for Kids
> Passport copies for Wife and Kids
> PCC for Wife
> Aadhar Card Copies for Wife and Kids
> eReferral Letter for Medical Test for Wife and Kids


Thanks Nikhil, much appreciated.


----------



## Nrj

Col85 said:


> Hi Nrj,
> 
> I received a RFI on 23rd of October. At this stage they informed me they were unable to accept my NZ PCC as I used an agent to apply for the certificate. They require that the PCC is issued directly to the individual in question. Very frustrating as this feedback was given 4 months after submission of my PCC. They suggested I would need to send another PCC or a character reference letter as my sponsor is accredited. I spoke with my sponsor and they agreed to supply the reference letter. Hopefully this will move things along.
> 
> After doing a fair bit of reading through the immigration website my understanding is that the NZ PCC must undergo a specific verification process which can take up to 6 months. I believe this is why people with a history of living in NZ are taking so long.
> If you've any other questions or you hear anything let me know!


Hi Col85,

I am sorry to hear about your predicament. I know it is very frustrating as there is absolutely no way to track the progress of the application and the wait times are just brutal. I have tried contacting other members on this forum who live or have lived in NZ and their cases seem to be just going at snails pace like us.
Given how close the relations of Aus and NZ are one would think it would be easier to get across the ditch with the qualifications and so on. 
I am now contemplating emailing them to ask and see if they can expedite my application in one way or the other as I am worried I am losing time out of the grant and project for which I have been hired. I didn't think this would take so long. very frustrating wait and helplessness. If you hear anything else please update here and I will do the same. As of now my file still shows received. I signed the consent and uploaded the file proactively just hoping it might help but not to much avail as of now.


----------



## Rashi257

Col85 said:


> Hi Nrj,
> 
> I received a RFI on 23rd of October. At this stage they informed me they were unable to accept my NZ PCC as I used an agent to apply for the certificate. They require that the PCC is issued directly to the individual in question. Very frustrating as this feedback was given 4 months after submission of my PCC. They suggested I would need to send another PCC or a character reference letter as my sponsor is accredited. I spoke with my sponsor and they agreed to supply the reference letter. Hopefully this will move things along.
> 
> After doing a fair bit of reading through the immigration website my understanding is that the NZ PCC must undergo a specific verification process which can take up to 6 months. I believe this is why people with a history of living in NZ are taking so long.
> 
> If you've any other questions or you hear anything let me know!


Hi,

Can you please tell me where did you read that an nz pcc verification can take upto 6 months..coz i cant find it and am in a similar situation like yours. Your reply will be really helpful for me.


----------



## Col85

Hi Rahi257,

This is what is mentioned: 

"Note: As the Department must seek confirmation from the NZ Ministry of Justice within 6 months of certificate issuance, please supply your Record of Convictions to the Department as soon as possible upon receipt. Failure to provide your certificate within a reasonable timeframe, may result in delays in processing your application and/or the Department requesting an additional Record of Convictions."

It is mentioned under the section that explains how to apply for each countries police clearance - the NZ specific page.


----------



## Nrj

Col85 said:


> Hi Rahi257,
> 
> This is what is mentioned:
> 
> "Note: As the Department must seek confirmation from the NZ Ministry of Justice within 6 months of certificate issuance, please supply your Record of Convictions to the Department as soon as possible upon receipt. Failure to provide your certificate within a reasonable timeframe, may result in delays in processing your application and/or the Department requesting an additional Record of Convictions."
> 
> It is mentioned under the section that explains how to apply for each countries police clearance - the NZ specific page.


Hi,
My understanding of the above is that the NZ criminal record check is valid for 6 months only, which is why it's important to provide them with the consent form to check if more than 1 clearance has been issued to a person. 
Whatever the case may be I reckon people with a NZ work experience and who have lived there seem to be getting processed very slow.


----------



## Amanda0804

*Can anyone please tell me 482 processing times*

Hi, My partner got sponsored at work and we put in for the 482 visa together 5 weeks
ago. I would just like to know if people have been getting their visas through in time time frames stated on the home affairs site. We have flights home booked on the 13th of December and we really don't want to miss them.

Its a two year sponsorship so I think it's the medium stream?

Thanks anyone in advance


----------



## britinaus12345

Amanda0804 said:


> Hi, My partner got sponsored at work and we put in for the 482 visa together 5 weeks
> ago. I would just like to know if people have been getting their visas through in time time frames stated on the home affairs site. We have flights home booked on the 13th of December and we really don't want to miss them.
> 
> Its a two year sponsorship so I think it's the medium stream?
> 
> Thanks anyone in advance


Mine came in 6 days, friends came in 8 days as well.


----------



## Nrj

Amanda0804 said:


> Hi, My partner got sponsored at work and we put in for the 482 visa together 5 weeks
> ago. I would just like to know if people have been getting their visas through in time time frames stated on the home affairs site. We have flights home booked on the 13th of December and we really don't want to miss them.
> 
> Its a two year sponsorship so I think it's the medium stream?
> 
> Thanks anyone in advance


Hi Amanda0804,

Its been 8 weeks since I applied, while there are people on this forum who got the visa within a week. I reckon it is solely based on the case in question and there are other people who have been waiting for over 3 months. But as of now it is still within time frame so hope for the best!
Please do post your timeline here to help others as well.

Nrj


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

Hi Amanda,

I'm waiting more than 11 weeks now, and have no idea why it is taking so long. No RfI, no update, nothing. Mine is also for 2 years, but it is a short stream. The process is really frustrating, especially when you have planned your move, same situation here, already postponed the move once.

Really hope you will get good news soon!



Amanda0804 said:


> Hi, My partner got sponsored at work and we put in for the 482 visa together 5 weeks
> ago. I would just like to know if people have been getting their visas through in time time frames stated on the home affairs site. We have flights home booked on the 13th of December and we really don't want to miss them.
> 
> Its a two year sponsorship so I think it's the medium stream?
> 
> Thanks anyone in advance


----------



## Expat_101

Hi,

Can someone please let me know if its possible to give authority to apply my visa to 3rd party , so i do not need to lodge it myself?

thanks


----------



## rajkhokhani

Nrj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline? Have you also submitted a state police clearance along with the FBI clearance? I have lived in the US for about 4 years and submitted the FBI clearance, I also applied to get the state police clearance as well. Have you received any RFI recently or has your visa been granted. Please share details.


Hi Nrj,
Here's my timeline. Its been a long wait.

Visa Applied : 1st June 2018
Rfi Received for police checks: 17th July
Responded to Rfi: 17th July 
Current status: Further Assesment.

Currently on day 160 and no updates. I have tried calling the department to make sure everything is ok on my application and all they say is to wait and be patient. And yes I have submitted both state and FBI clearance. I had submitted all the information with my application on 1st June but they still asked for the same stuff again in the RFI.


----------



## Amanda0804

It's so frustrating waiting. Thank you all for your answers. I really hope we all get granted our visas soon and don't have to much of a wait. Please keep me updated with your visa status. 🙂


----------



## chris.praveen

Hi Guys,

I am from a corporate currently in 457 visa and awaiting visa renewal(482). People in my company are buzzing about visa rejections that are happening around 482 . Do we have any such alarming issues happening for 482. Do share your thoughts if you have any.

Ppl have applied for Short term in my case.


----------



## sathish_dm

*Mixture of VISA 482 and 600*

Hi Everyone,

I come up with a new query that I have applied 482 subsequent visa for my wife and it's still under process. While processing 482 can I possible to bring her here applying on visitor visa 600? your answers much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Rashi257

Col85 said:


> Hi Rahi257,
> 
> This is what is mentioned:
> 
> "Note: As the Department must seek confirmation from the NZ Ministry of Justice within 6 months of certificate issuance, please supply your Record of Convictions to the Department as soon as possible upon receipt. Failure to provide your certificate within a reasonable timeframe, may result in delays in processing your application and/or the Department requesting an additional Record of Convictions."
> 
> It is mentioned under the section that explains how to apply for each countries police clearance - the NZ specific page.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply, however i am of the opinion that this does not necassarily mean that the pcc process takes 6 months itself....


----------



## Col85

Hi all,

My visa was granted on the 9th of November - 7 days after submission of a character reference letter from my sponsor.
(Initial application 13 May 18 - full timeline on previous posts)

Been a long wait but eventually got there.

Best of luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## Nrj

Col85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa was granted on the 9th of November - 7 days after submission of a character reference letter from my sponsor.
> (Initial application 13 May 18 - full timeline on previous posts)
> 
> Been a long wait but eventually got there.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else waiting!


Congrats Col85. It has indeed been a long wait. What details did your sponsor need to give you a character reference? My sponsor is accredited too and I am now thinking to ask for a character reference to see if it may expedite the process.
Your response is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rashi257

Col85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa was granted on the 9th of November - 7 days after submission of a character reference letter from my sponsor.
> (Initial application 13 May 18 - full timeline on previous posts)
> 
> Been a long wait but eventually got there.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else waiting!


Hi,

Can you please let me know if you were specifically asked to submit the character reference from your sponsor? As i dont see any such requirement and have not submitted the same. Wondering if that could expediate the process for me too.


----------



## rowina

Hi all, I've just got a job offer from a company, it should be a approved sponsor. Should I wait until the nomination is approved to start my visa application or they can be applied simultaneously?


----------



## suriips450

*Approved in 2 weeks!*

Here is my TSS 482 timescale if this helps anyone!

Visa lodged: 22nd of October 2018
(health check was not required, done this assessment before visa lodged)
Visa Approved: 06/11/2018.

My sponsor is accredited.


----------



## sylv

suriips450 said:


> Here is my TSS 482 timescale if this helps anyone!
> 
> Visa lodged: 22nd of October 2018
> (health check was not required, done this assessment before visa lodged)
> Visa Approved: 06/11/2018.
> 
> My sponsor is accredited.


Hi there!

May I know what did you got for your med check because I'm waiting for the nomination to be approved and want to do a med check upfront to save any time possible.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nrj

*Updates*

Hi All,

People who are still waiting for the visa to be issued can you please share your updates/RFI
I applied on the 5th September and am still waiting for the visa to be issued and my file is still in the received status as of now. Provided all the required documents along with the application.
My partner lodged her subsequent entrant application on the 6th September (we were waiting on her NZ criminal check file which we were told would not be issued for a couple more weeks, but came after I applied) and she was asked for health check info (1st RFI 10th September submitted same day through echeckup), Consent to NZ criminal check verification (2nd RFI 9th November, submitted same day), India PCC (3rd RFI 21st November submitted 24th November). All the details have been provided and we are still waiting as of now.

Getting very anxious now as it will be 90 days on 5th of this month. I called the helpline but all they could tell me was the application was being processed in the Sydney center and I will have to wait. This wait is excruciating and is a bit of spirit dampener. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

Amanda0804 said:


> It's so frustrating waiting. Thank you all for your answers. I really hope we all get granted our visas soon and don't have to much of a wait. Please keep me updated with your visa status. &#128578;


Hi, still no news from your visa?


----------



## ramsahu

Hi All,

I am on a 457 Visa and I am changing my employer. My employer has applied for a new 482 Visa. But I can work with the new employer after I my nomination is approved. Is there a place to check the timeline for nomination approval?
My Visa is filed on 27th Nov.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## Abcdh9425

Hello,
I would like to know when people get the visa 482 grant letter by mail, so it will e-visa or do we have to take the passport to embassy for visa stamp. Please reply me if anyone knows exactly...... Thanks


----------



## Maria87

I got the grand letter the minute my visa was granted. It is automatically generated as far as I know. I didn't even know my visa was granted already until I saw the e-mail.

My timeline:
visa lodged: 30th of November
visa granted: 4th of December.

No RFI. My sponsor is accredited.


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

Hi there, I am also still waiting. Application lodged end of August, and no response yet. Very frustrating especially because there is no information update at all...


----------



## rajkhokhani

Finally approved!! Here’s my timeline
Date visa lodged: 01 June 2018 
Rfp: 17 July 2018 ( Responded the same day) 
VISA granted: 7 December 2018 
189 days of wait. 


Wishing all the best to all those waiting!!


----------



## Amanda0804

I am also still waiting. Accredited sponsor and applied with all documents on the 3rd of October. Painful wait.


----------



## Amanda0804

Did you have any issues regarding needing more information etc? You waited such a long time. I hope I don't have to wait much longer. 😩


----------



## Nrj

Readytogoin2018! said:


> Hi there, I am also still waiting. Application lodged end of August, and no response yet. Very frustrating especially because there is no information update at all...


Same here, applied 5th September and still waiting without any information and the application still under received status. It is a very painful waiting period


----------



## Nrj

rajkhokhani said:


> Finally approved!! Here's my timeline
> Date visa lodged: 01 June 2018
> Rfp: 17 July 2018 ( Responded the same day)
> VISA granted: 7 December 2018
> 189 days of wait.
> 
> Wishing all the best to all those waiting!!


Congrats rajkhokhani. Glad your ordeal has finally being acknowledged. I hope I get the approval notification soon too. Any idea so as to what the hold up was for? Please share this information as it may help many others.


----------



## Amanda0804

Congrats rajkhokhani!! 🙂 Also just wondering did you apply from inside Australia? Or off shore? 

And yourself too Nrj? Did you apply inside Australia or off shore?


----------



## Fk123

Amanda0804 said:


> Congrats rajkhokhani!! &#128578; Also just wondering did you apply from inside Australia? Or off shore?
> 
> And yourself too Nrj? Did you apply inside Australia or off shore?


Hi congrats! I'm new to the forum. My tss visa application was lodged on the 3rd of December and i still haven't heard from them yet. Applied through accredited sponsor. I saw people getting visa in less than a week here in this forum. Wonder when mine's gonna come through. Also, guys are there visa rejection cases too, even when you apply through accredited sponsor?


----------



## rajkhokhani

Nrj said:


> Congrats rajkhokhani. Glad your ordeal has finally being acknowledged. I hope I get the approval notification soon too. Any idea so as to what the hold up was for? Please share this information as it may help many others.


Thank you and I am sure yours is coming soon as well. I am not sure what was the hold up for. But my lawyer sent a long email to the department stating its been too long that we have been waiting and there was no response from them. The very next day after my lawyer sent the email. Our visa was approved. 
Wish you good luck!


----------



## rajkhokhani

Amanda0804 said:


> Congrats rajkhokhani!! &#128578; Also just wondering did you apply from inside Australia? Or off shore?
> 
> And yourself too Nrj? Did you apply inside Australia or off shore?


Hi Amanda,
Thank you and we applied offshore from USA. Hope you get your grant soon. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Readytogoin2018!

*visa approved*

My visa application is finally approved!

Here is my timeline:
Visa lodged: 21 August 2018 
RfI medical assessment : 24 August, responded within one week 
Visa granted: 10 December 2018

111 days of wait in total.

Wishing everybody who is still waiting all the best. Hang in there, it will come in the end.


----------



## ramsahu

Readytogoin2018! said:


> My visa application is finally approved!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa lodged: 21 August 2018
> RfI medical assessment : 24 August, responded within one week
> Visa granted: 10 December 2018
> 
> 111 days of wait in total.
> 
> Wishing everybody who is still waiting all the best. Hang in there, it will come in the end.


Congrats mate. I have applied from 27th Nov, but no reply yet. I have applied onshore.


----------



## Nrj

Amanda0804 said:


> Congrats rajkhokhani!! &#128578; Also just wondering did you apply from inside Australia? Or off shore?
> 
> And yourself too Nrj? Did you apply inside Australia or off shore?


Hi Amanda0804, I applied off shore.


----------



## Nrj

Rashi257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know if you were specifically asked to submit the character reference from your sponsor? As i dont see any such requirement and have not submitted the same. Wondering if that could expediate the process for me too.


Hi Rashi257, any progress on your visa? I am still waiting to get my visa. it has now been about 108 days. I called the helpline a couple time and they just told me they see all the documents on the file and I just have to wait. The replies were fairly ambiguous and I am getting increasingly concerned with this timeline. I have seen recent members getting their visas around this time frame and some even so later.
Please share your timeline and any new RFI or updates


----------



## yadab

Visa applied on 14 may 2018
Rfi 4 july 2018
Rfi submitted 12 july 2018
Status further assessment 
Waiting is hard ......😓


----------



## Amanda0804

Yadab. You have been waiting such a long time! May I ask did you apply on or off shore? 

How many days are people on this thread waiting now?


----------



## yadab

Hi Amanda, happy new year. another year started from today nothing coming, I have applied onshore. Thanks


----------



## Amanda0804

Thank you Yadab, Happy New year to you too. Hopefully we will hear some good news early this month! I've also applied onshore.


----------



## ramsahu

Has anyone got their visas recently??


----------



## Amanda0804

No my partner and I are still waiting! 93 days.


----------



## ramsahu

Seems like eternity. I am really tensed while waiting for my Visa. I am onshore and changing my employer. My last day at the current employer is 25th Jan. If i cant get it by that, I will be jobless for the rest of the days.


----------



## ramsahu

Hi Amanda, as your waiting period is out of the standard processing time, have you been in contact with the Immigration department?


----------



## Abcdh9425

Hello All,
I guess Immigration department has slowed down 482 visa processing as previously it was from 35-70 days but when I looked in forms people are complaining that its taking too long to be granted. I hope we all get our visa soon.


----------



## yadab

Hello All,
I guess Immigration department has slowed down 482 visa processing as previously it was from 35-70 days but when I looked in forms people are complaining that its taking too long to be granted. I hope we all get our visa soon.


Hi all,
I think I am the only person waiting for a long time, this is my 8th month running. Hopefully we don’t have to wait any more.


----------



## sdevpr

Abcdh9425 said:


> Hello All,
> I guess Immigration department has slowed down 482 visa processing as previously it was from 35-70 days but when I looked in forms people are complaining that its taking too long to be granted. I hope we all get our visa soon.


Yeah.. Actually that timeline is applicable only for a direct grant. It's not applicable for RFI cases. I called them to confirm this. Sadly there is nothing one can do in such cases except to wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda0804

I understand as I have had no work rights, so I haven't been able to work in 4 months! It's been awful! No I haven't contacted the department. I just assumed if I contacted they would say they have no update like they have told other people? 

Or will they give you a better response if you have been waiting over the time stated on the DHA site?


----------



## ramsahu

One of my colleagues applied for the TSS visa on 10th of Dec and he got the visa last friday. He applied onshore and had a 457 visa with the same employer.


----------



## ramsahu

Hi All, am so happy..Got my Visa today. Below are the timeline.
482 applied on: 27th Nov 2018
Visa Granted: 15th Jan 2019


----------



## Amanda0804

Congratulations very happy for you. 🙂


----------



## ramsahu

Thanks Amanda


----------



## djdag

congrats ramsahu! what stream were you on? What was the difference between the days of nomination approval and visa approval?

Thanks


----------



## wowoyt

Hi ramsahu and amaanda, may I know if yours are accredited sponsor? How long does it take from nomination to nomination approval? Did you submit your visa application before nomination was approved? For acredited sponsor, do u have to attached a proof that your sponsor is acredited in your visa pplication? Congratulations btw


----------



## wowoyt

Hie. Congrats. May I know how long does it take for nomination to approve? Did u apply your visa before the nomination is approved? Do you have to submit any documents to prove that your sponsor is acredited?


----------



## Amanda0804

Hi I'm not sure exactly we had our immigration agent do everything for us. Notmination didn't take long as they are accredited. We had no RFI. Still waiting, 110 days now. Has anyone contacted the department after they went over expected wait time?


----------



## wowoyt

By any chance do anyone know how long does it take for the nomination to get approved? May I know how do you know that your employer is acredited sponsor?


----------



## ramsahu

Hi All, my nomination and visa was applied on the same day and the nomination and the Visa got approved on the same day. My sponsor was a standard sponsor. Normally all the sponsors are standard as long as they are not any government organisations.


----------



## sylv

ramsahu said:


> Hi All, my nomination and visa was applied on the same day and the nomination and the Visa got approved on the same day. My sponsor was a standard sponsor. Normally all the sponsors are standard as long as they are not any government organisations.


Hi, Ramsahu,
Congratulations on your visa!
May I know did you lodge your application by yourself or did you go with an immi agent?
Your waiting time is so ideal compared to others 

And if I take it correctly your nomination is approved the day you lodge it and right after you lodge your own visa application?

On average time processing, how long does it take until the nomination get approved? Anyone can share their experience? Thanks!


----------



## donzzz09

Hello, is it best to wait for the nomination to be approve before lodging the visa?


----------



## Nrj

Hi all,

Finally got mine after 140 days! Took a while but in the end got it! Can someone tell me about the insurance please.
Good luck to all of those waiting and make sure you do follow up in you are already close to the maximum time they have said on file.


----------



## Amanda0804

Congratulations Nrj. Me and my partner are waiting 125 days now. May I ask did you do anything to try and push the process forward?


----------



## rakshith664

Hello,

I am looking to apply for TSS 482 visa. I have 2 years of work experience in Hardware Test Engineering occupation. 
I have an employer willing to sponsor for me. What would be the requirements and process for applying the visa?


----------



## wowoyt

This thread emotionally supported me during my darkest day of waiting for visa. If u are patient, u can read it if not ill have a summary below. Here is the story:

I got my job offer on 24th Dec 2018, and employer submitted my nomination on 7 Jan 2019 after much persuasion. Im working as a professional in a public hospital in VIC, but was not graduated from aus. Getting a job and nomination make me so excited that I immediately flew to aus with travel visa (eta) to settle down thinking the process will only take a short while. I was so confident because my friends who got similar job offers got their nomination approved within 3 weeks, some even shorter. My friends who have waited for nomination to go through before applying visa also got their visa within a week. I thought mine won't be long as well. Weeks after weeks I'm stranded in a foreign country, unemployed and having high cost of living (more than 3 times compared to my country) I was so scared of getting broke or getting turned down from the employment or getting my nomination refused. 

All sorts of negative thoughts run through my mind after 3 weeks of waiting. During those days, I search for websites, forums (including this) and called up multiple agents, but no one was able to help me, I was so depressed that there wasnt a day I am not crying. Filled with regrets (I gave up a research for this job opportunity), resentment and dark emotion. When I called up friends, agents and immigration, most adviced me not to submit my nomination as I might risk losing 1+k aud. After waiting for such a long time, come a day, the most emotional day, 31jan2019, I've decided to trust my gut feeelng and just submitted my visa. In my mind, I was like do or die, just gamble it lose big or win big. To my surprise, 5th Feb 2019 marked the happiest day in my life, I was granted my short term visa!


All in all, I just want to say, this forum is useful for your information of what is going on, but it does not mean yours will be the same. But it is definitely a good emotional support seeing how people reply to strangers who need help, and how people is sharing what they are going through. 

Summary:
Tss visa short term 2 years
Accredited sponsor regional victoria
No migration agent was used 
Nomination application :7 Jan 2019
Rfi:none. Please do your best in application, be as thorough as possible 
Health check done on 3 Jan 2019
Visa application: 31jan2019
Nomination and visa approval (together, same second): 5feb 2019

Thank you to those who have shared. To those that are still going through, good luck! Is tough, but be strong!


----------



## irishguy90

*482 Transfer*

I am wondering what happens if I was to quit during a visa transfer. I am waiting 78 days for my transfer and starting to lose my mind. I need to get out of my employer. If I quit here can I go on a bridging visa when this one runs out? My new employer submitted the application for my transfer on the 29th of November


----------



## captaincake

*Help! 482 subsequent entry for my wife*

hey guys

hope you all have the visa approved soon!

my visa was approved last year and now i need to add my wife to my nomination (Sponsor agreed). We are doing the application by ourselves (don't have much faith in agents any more). One of the document i need to supply is *Evidence of Support. * It is a letter from my employer basically. Just wondering if anyone has done it before? can the below simple statement work?

"AAA is the sponsor of MR BB and we have agreed to include Mrs CC(spouse) as a family member on BB's current VISA."

much appreciate if anyone could help here.
captaincake


----------



## rachelt209

*waiting...*

Hi all,

partner is currently waiting on medium term visa. accredited sponsor (as far as we know)

application submitted through agent on aug 28th and nothing back yet. agent is unable to do anything to chase this on. Wishing I had submitted without one now. they took 4 months to collate all information and submit in the first place. but was advised to go through them from the employer therefore did.

No medical was requested and no follow up information has been requested.

looking on the posts here no one seems to have waited this long. would appreciate if anyone could post a reply and let me know if there are others waiting as long as us. (around 6 month mark now or 180 days)

or even better if anyone waited this long and now has their visa approved, can you advise if there were any issues in the application process.

Super frustrating that the wait times that are being published are going down from month to month!

thanks in advance


----------



## yadab

Hi Everyone, 
9 months completed, my immi status is still showing “Further Assessment”. Please share if any one is waiting their 482 visa for more than 6 months. 
Thanks


----------



## Amanda0804

Hi Rachel, 

My partner and I are still waiting, 140 days. The wait times are really frustrating! We went through an agent also. I can't understand how so many have gotten theirs in a matter of days or weeks weeks and yet they have people waiting months and still no word.


----------



## yadab

Hi all visa waiters, why people are quiet 🤫 in this forum. Please post something. I am still waiting both nomination and visa for almost 300 days.


----------



## Natasha2011

Hi everyone, any updates on the waiting period?


----------



## yadab

Hi all, any updates? Still waiting. This is my 10th month.


----------



## yadab

what a great day today.
Visa granted today after 10 months of waiting. 
SBS, nomination and visa finalised within an hour.


----------



## sylv

yadab said:


> what a great day today.
> Visa granted today after 10 months of waiting.
> SBS, nomination and visa finalised within an hour.


Congratulations! You've waited for a long time! So happy for you!


----------



## sylv

wowoyt said:


> This thread emotionally supported me during my darkest day of waiting for visa. If u are patient, u can read it if not ill have a summary below. Here is the story:
> 
> I got my job offer on 24th Dec 2018, and employer submitted my nomination on 7 Jan 2019 after much persuasion. Im working as a professional in a public hospital in VIC, but was not graduated from aus. Getting a job and nomination make me so excited that I immediately flew to aus with travel visa (eta) to settle down thinking the process will only take a short while. I was so confident because my friends who got similar job offers got their nomination approved within 3 weeks, some even shorter. My friends who have waited for nomination to go through before applying visa also got their visa within a week. I thought mine won't be long as well. Weeks after weeks I'm stranded in a foreign country, unemployed and having high cost of living (more than 3 times compared to my country) I was so scared of getting broke or getting turned down from the employment or getting my nomination refused.
> 
> All sorts of negative thoughts run through my mind after 3 weeks of waiting. During those days, I search for websites, forums (including this) and called up multiple agents, but no one was able to help me, I was so depressed that there wasnt a day I am not crying. Filled with regrets (I gave up a research for this job opportunity), resentment and dark emotion. When I called up friends, agents and immigration, most adviced me not to submit my nomination as I might risk losing 1+k aud. After waiting for such a long time, come a day, the most emotional day, 31jan2019, I've decided to trust my gut feeelng and just submitted my visa. In my mind, I was like do or die, just gamble it lose big or win big. To my surprise, 5th Feb 2019 marked the happiest day in my life, I was granted my short term visa!
> 
> All in all, I just want to say, this forum is useful for your information of what is going on, but it does not mean yours will be the same. But it is definitely a good emotional support seeing how people reply to strangers who need help, and how people is sharing what they are going through.
> 
> Summary:
> Tss visa short term 2 years
> Accredited sponsor regional victoria
> No migration agent was used
> Nomination application :7 Jan 2019
> Rfi:none. Please do your best in application, be as thorough as possible
> Health check done on 3 Jan 2019
> Visa application: 31jan2019
> Nomination and visa approval (together, same second): 5feb 2019
> 
> Thank you to those who have shared. To those that are still going through, good luck! Is tough, but be strong!


Congratulations! I am now waiting for my nomination and I get it that you said this thread is helping us somehow, waiting is always hard.

After all dark days you've got your visa in less than a week! So happy reading this! It's like giving me hope!

All the best for you!!


----------



## micronpen

Hello everyone!! my dark days are over! My partner received his nomination on 1st April, we applied on 3rd April and we finally got our visa today on the 30th of April! The wait really sucked for us as we both quit our job in Jan-Feb, and we did not expect the visa to come through this early as YESTERDAY we received another request for further information!

My partner is the main applicant while I am going as a dependent.

Here is a summary of the timeline:
1st April: Nomination received
3rd April: Visa application lodged
4th April: Request for further information - Police Checks and Health Checks (in my country, a letter is required for police check so we cannot submit in advance)
8th April: Health appointment booked and done. Not sure when they uploaded the information to Australian side
15th April: Police checks for first country uploaded
25th April: Police check for my partner's second country uploaded
29th April: Another request for further information! They needed a subject access from my partner.
30th April: Our visa got approved!!! My partner submitted a statement which elaborated on his "No Live Trace" police check, and the visa was approved before the subject access report came through!


----------



## sylv

micronpen said:


> Hello everyone!! my dark days are over! My partner received his nomination on 1st April, we applied on 3rd April and we finally got our visa today on the 30th of April! The wait really sucked for us as we both quit our job in Jan-Feb, and we did not expect the visa to come through this early as YESTERDAY we received another request for further information!
> 
> My partner is the main applicant while I am going as a dependent.
> 
> Here is a summary of the timeline:
> 1st April: Nomination received
> 3rd April: Visa application lodged
> 4th April: Request for further information - Police Checks and Health Checks (in my country, a letter is required for police check so we cannot submit in advance)
> 8th April: Health appointment booked and done. Not sure when they uploaded the information to Australian side
> 15th April: Police checks for first country uploaded
> 25th April: Police check for my partner's second country uploaded
> 29th April: Another request for further information! They needed a subject access from my partner.
> 30th April: Our visa got approved!!! My partner submitted a statement which elaborated on his "No Live Trace" police check, and the visa was approved before the subject access report came through!


Oh!! Congratulations! It's always great to hear someone's visa has been granted! Best of luck for you and your partners!!


----------



## TiffanyAnne

*nomination expiring soon*

Hi everyone,
I am new here and hoping I could get insights from everyone.

I am applying for TSS visa- medium term.

I got my nomination approval last year August and havent lodge the visa application until now because I misunderstood the steps as i though I need a skill assessment for my occupation before I can proceed as I am only doing my application by myself and not through agent. 
After much research I learned that it is not mandatory for my occupation to go through skill assessment therefore I can now lodge my visa application.

My question is, will they still accept my application even if my nomination has pass 6 months? now only left 3 months before reaching 12months(expiration).

Another question, can I lodge my visa application even my Medical and Police clearance aren't out yet? (both still waiting to get the results).

Hope you could help me. Thank you


----------



## Mike2116

Hi everyone . 
Just need a info , i am going for apply for 482 visa, just wanted to know regarding IELTS requirement , 

I did Academic Module , but its expire now , will it work , or i need to re-attempt IELTS .

If So , Then which IELTS is required , for 482 .

Academic or GENERAL (GT).

Will really appreciate your replies . 

THANKS.


----------



## Mike2116

Going to apply for 482 in meat industry , need to know which ielts module is required for this meat industry job. 
Academic or General (GT) . 

Will really looking forward for a kind response back. THANKS.


----------



## Bhavana

Hi guys,
I wish to know if there is any way I can get sponsored under DAMA scheme ?
1)I have 2 years full time experience in Hotel Receptionist position.
2) Also I was wondering if there's a SA DAMA in place? or Is it just NT DAMA?
3) Is there a possibility for SA employer to sponsor me or do I have to work in SA before getting sponsored?

Please help


----------



## KaurGILL

How long 482 take ?? I applied 2 months before , homes affairs site said 32 to 46 days, is any one recently granted with482


----------



## Priyaabi

KaurGILL said:


> How long 482 take ?? I applied 2 months before , homes affairs site said 32 to 46 days, is any one recently granted with482


Hi for which Jobcode did u apply?


----------



## KaurGILL

I did for medium term , furniture making.


----------



## KaurGILL

It’s already 3 month , can anyone tell , how long 482 medium term takes?? Or if any priority process??


----------



## KaurGILL

I got visa after 3 months 5 days.


----------



## Asjg

Congrats Kaur


----------



## Asjg

Anybody applied for TSS 482 visa recently?
I have applied in May & still waiting for approval.


----------



## Manita

Hi,

I am new in here.
I just applied for 482 medium term as food technologist on 13 June 2019.

Status : Still waiting


----------



## ultraquantum

Hi all, I’m new here too. I’ve applied for 482 medium term stream via Intra company transfer. 

Application filed: 8th June 2019
Status: still waiting


----------



## ultraquantum

Asjg said:


> Anybody applied for TSS 482 visa recently?
> I have applied in May & still waiting for approval.


 Yes my company applied it on 8th of June and it's still pending. When was yours filed in May?


----------



## ClaireUK19

Asjg said:


> Anybody applied for TSS 482 visa recently?
> I have applied in May & still waiting for approval.


Yup... submitted ours on 11th March, still waiting. Through an agent... fingers crossed for this month.


----------



## Asjg

ultraquantum said:


> Asjg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody applied for TSS 482 visa recently?
> I have applied in May & still waiting for approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my company applied it on 8th of May and it's still pending. When was yours filed in May?
Click to expand...

We submitted on 24th May.


----------



## ange_pal

Hi all! I'm new to the forum. I was wondering who else have applied for 482 ONSHORE?

I understand Amanda have the same experience. Have you heard from Immi yet?

My husband as the main applicant have applied under medium stream for Motor Mechanic, details below:
Application date: 20 June 2019 Nomination approved: 28 June 2019

No health assessment required as our previous one is still valid. 

Any other onshore applicants still waiting?


----------



## Asjg

Hi all!
Any latest information about Visa processing time ?


----------



## ultraquantum

Asjg said:


> Hi all!
> Any latest information about Visa processing time ?


Nothing new so far. I'm still waiting and it has been 44 days since my application was submitted


----------



## ultraquantum

Manita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new in here.
> I just applied for 482 medium term as food technologist on 13 June 2019.
> 
> Status : Still waiting


Any luck on your application Manita?


----------



## Asjg

Dear All,
Current processing time 22days to 43 days.
I am still waiting for approval, 65 days.
Please share your status.


----------



## ClaireUK19

Still nothing through. Has anyone had their visa approved recently? Feel like there is radio silence.

Waiting for approval, 141 days.


----------



## Rohit chaudhary

Hey guys has any one currently applied 482 medium term as a chef and what’s current processing time ?


----------



## Aicha1988

*Tss 482*

Hello all .. I have applied TSS 482 below is the timeline ...

26/6/2019 Nomination Lodged
28/6/2019 Application Submitted
Status Still pending


----------



## Aicha1988

ClaireUK19 said:


> Still nothing through. Has anyone had their visa approved recently? Feel like there is radio silence.
> 
> Waiting for approval, 141 days.


that is so long. around almost 5 months .. hope you get it soon


----------



## Suzg93

Hi everyone , I lodged mine on 27/6/19 and no reply yet. Feels so long. Anyone got a visa approved lately?


----------



## Aicha1988

Suzg93 said:


> Hi everyone , I lodged mine on 27/6/19 and no reply yet. Feels so long. Anyone got a visa approved lately?


I applied on 28/6/19 and still waiting too ...


----------



## ClaireUK19

Well, today is an amazing day. Our Visa has finally been granted!!! Wait time was 6 months and 6 days since lodgement with no RFI required. 

Good luck to all those waiting, it's a dark time but there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Suzg93

Has anyone else got theirs recently? Still waiting. 90days 😞


----------



## user1234

Hi Guys,

I am applying for TSS 482 visa. I got a job as a postdoctoral fellow in a university. I want to know if PhD studies can be used as experience towards the 2 year experience requirement. I was paid a yearly stipend of 28000AUD and was expected to work on my research for 35hr/week. I completed PhD from an Australian University. The skilled occupation chosen by the employer is software engineer.

I am really worried about this situation as I do not have much significant job experience. On the DOHA website it does say the following: 
*Other ways you may be able to demonstrate your work experience could include where you have gained your experience:*

-_as part of a Masters and/or PhD - for relevant occupations, such as medical and research occupations_

I want to know if anyone has been in a similar situation. I am applying under medium term stream.


----------



## ultraquantum

Hi all, just wanted to update. Sorry, I did not update earlier.

Application filed: 8th June 2019
Status: Granted
Granted on: 20th July 2019


----------



## Sydneyboud

*482 TSS visa for audiologist*

Hi

I applied for the visa on 12th December 2019 and was required to do extra police checks which were completed and uploaded on 18th December 2019 and another one (secondary applicant, spouse) on 4th January 2020 and current visa processing time is showing at 38 to 58 days.

Just wondering if theres anyone else waiting and how long it has been for them?


----------



## Sydneyboud

*continued*

Can I also add that the status is at further assessment - does anyone know if this is the last stage or is there more after that?


----------



## piyush.ostwal

Hello,
I am in process of applying for TSS 482 visa for me and my family. I have received nomination from sponsor and other documents. But I have not yet received registration of medical board to practice as doctor in Australia. The application for registration has been submitted to AHPRA and am waiting the outcome.
I wanted to know whether I should wait for the outcome form AHPRA or should go ahead with visa application?
And also what are the current timelines for visa approval?


----------



## ammarhassan

Hi,

Can someone please guide me what is the salary requirement of 482 visa for a software developer with more than 2 years of experience?

My employer is willing to sponsor me but we are not sure about the standard salary for a software developer with 2 years of experience. 

Its a bit urgent, please help. 

Regards


----------



## Sgs

Hi guys,
After seeing all the posts I understand that me nad my partner are not the only ones left in the dark.
My husband loadged for TSS visa short term, regional area on 20 Nov 2019.
Nomination approved and RFI on 22 Nov 2019
Updated on 4 Dec 2019
At that time the immiaccount showed estimated processing time as 35-57 days which changed to 37-58 days in 2 weeks and showed FURTHER ASSESSMENT.
On 62th day of loadgment the processing time again changed to 38-61 days and today is the 74th day 😓😓😓.
The immigration agent has already sent a along email and the Department hasnt responded yet. I wonder it is said there is a priority list😐😐. 
Prayers to all out there waiting in the dark. 
May the visa come through soon


----------



## Falziz06

Hi all, I am currently studying in Sydney on a Student visa while also working part time as an Acoustic Engineer (occupation group Engineers Professional nec 233999). I plan to continue working there after graduation and so far my best option is Temporary Skilled Shortage Visa, but I am concerned with the 2 years work experience requirement.

I have previously worked as Acoustic Engineer back in Indonesia for about 14 months. In Sydney, I started working from September 2019 and planned to work until graduation on July 2020 (part-time during semester because of the Student visa restriction, which if I calculate to full time equivalent will be less than 2 years). Does anyone have similar case like this? Or is it still considered two years experience even with some part-time in it? 

Thanks before.


----------



## Sgs

Thank God today our TSS visa got granted which took 90 days after loadging.
Prayers to all those still waiting for the visa grant .


----------



## yoongz

Anyone waiting to hear back on their 482 application? 

Accredited sponsor or otherwise. 

Thanks!


----------



## sauzer

Hi there ! Anyone sharing result of his application ? We have lodged mine 30th July


----------



## preddy

Hi Sauzer, congratulations on lodging the application. 

I havent seen many TSS 482 approvals recently. Not sure if we can see how many tss applications are in queue on the immi portal.

Mine was lodged mid June and agent confirmed that he should have some news about the visa in September. For now , all I can do is wait !


----------



## sauzer

Hi Preddy, thank you for your answer. Are you onshore or offshore ? I am offshore. Our agent also told us the same timeline, we may expect updates in September October. Next week, I plan to apply for a travel exemption. I hope it can speed up the process


----------



## aussiesteve

sauzer said:


> Hi Preddy, thank you for your answer. Are you onshore or offshore ? I am offshore. Our agent also told us the same timeline, we may expect updates in September October. Next week, I plan to apply for a travel exemption. I hope it can speed up the process


I believe you need to have a visa before you can apply for an exemption.


----------



## sauzer

No, they have changed the process, you can apply even if you don't have your visa. There's a lot of person relating their travel exemption was granted while the visa application was not granted.


----------



## aussiesteve

sauzer said:


> No, they have changed the process, you can apply even if you don't have your visa. There's a lot of person relating their travel exemption was granted while the visa application was not granted.


Well thing must have changed again.
This is from the Department Webpage

"Apply online for an exemption
You need to apply for an exemption at least two weeks, but not more than three months, before your planned travel.
To complete a travel exemption request you should already hold a visa and you should provide information and documents to support your request."
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/...ted to Australia (holding a subclass 995 visa)


----------



## sauzer

Look the pictures attached. Options are différents, but if you select no to "have you applied for a visa" , you cannot continue the form.im if you select yes, you can continue, even if you answered no to "do you hold a visa". Also, I have attached a screenshot from a FB conversation.


----------



## aussiesteve

Wow that's totally crazy, and a contradiction to what the other site says!
I notice that it seems to be referring to people with some sort of critical skills, I wonder what they have to be?
Also there is another problem, which was mentioned by the Australian High Commissioner in London, the airlines are making money by rationing seats and basically forcing people to purchase Business Class seats.
When you add in the $3000 cost of quarantine it would cost $20,000 just to get here even if you had permission to travel!


----------



## sauzer

The person's job is related to procurement, so I don't think it is critical, but it depends on the company area, customers... I was not aware about the business class seats, but if you are granted travel exemption, you have the choice of airline's companies, I don't think they can force you to buy premium, this is not their interest to discourage users to book a flight.


----------



## htervo

Hi guys!

And greetings from Finland!

Any recent visa approvals for some of you? Mine was lodged on 3rd of August.
About to work as a mechanical engineer in the mining industry. Eagerly waiting for a response from the visa...


----------



## BlueRidge1989

My visa was lodged on May 5th 2020, i am still waiting for the approval (offshore). The agent suggest that there will be some update on either this month or next month. Checking on immigration page, the processing time for TSS482 is now 4-5 months.


----------



## sauzer

Hi Blueridge. the nomination was approved already ? 
My application was lodged 31st July.


----------



## aussiesteve

Not only is there a delay in granting visas, once you have your visa grant, you have to apply for an exemption to travel to Australia , if you are eligible.
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/critical-skills-and-sectors#toc-1
Once you get the exemption the next hurdle is to get a seat on a flight to Australia.
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/more-th...y-coronavirus-are-still-trying-to-return-home
The price gouging by airlines, they cancel economy tickets and force you to buy business or first class tickets, and the cost of hotel quarantine soon make any journey to Australia an expensive exercise


----------



## BlueRidge1989

Hi Sauzer, the nomination has been approved from May 2020, not so long after the application was lodged. Hope we can get good news in the near future.


----------



## sauzer

Hi Blueridge, are you offshore ? 
Seem your employer is accredited, you have more chance to get priority on your application


----------



## Riley

As outlined above, right now (Sept 2020) Australian borders are still 'closed' and travellers need to be granted an exemption from the govt to enter the country, and then it's a backlog of many months to get onto flights as weekly arrival numbers are capped, passengers are getting bumped ofd their bookings and fares are astronomical (thousands of dollars). Then every traveller faces a $3,000 quarantine fee. Ouch.


----------



## BlueRidge1989

Hi Sauzer, yes i am in offshore and my company is accredited sponsor. I get the information today from my agent that i was requested to take medical checkup by DHA, hope it is a good sign for the completion of my application.


----------



## sauzer

yes, seem your application is processing to next step, good news for you. where are you from ? want to know because of your requested medical checkup


----------



## htervo

Hi!

Got my travel exemption approved on the 1st of Sep, so at least one step forward.

But I also see that the flights will be the next problem when the visa is approved...


----------



## preddy

Hi htervo, congratulations on getting your travel exemption. Mechanial engineer is featured in the "Priority Migration Skilled Occupations List" , are you applying under that? That might fast track your visa application.


----------



## htervo

preddy said:


> Hi htervo, congratulations on getting your travel exemption. Mechanial engineer is featured in the "Priority Migration Skilled Occupations List" , are you applying under that? That might fast track your visa application.


Hi!

Actually got great news this morning, and my visa is now granted!

Yes, it was applied under the "Priority Migration Skilled Occupations List" so probably affected to the processing time positively.

Visa application lodged: 3rd of August 2020
Visa granted: 7th of September 2020


----------



## sauzer

Congratulations htervo !


----------



## preddy

Thanks for the response and congratulations htervo!


----------



## htervo

Thank you all! Let's keep fingers crossed for you others!


----------



## sauzer

Hi people, i applied yesterday for a travel exemption, it was approved this morning. Anyone know if i have to do something to update my visa application and let them know i have a travel exemption ?
Anyone know if this travel exemption will speed up my visa application ? My visa app. was lodget in August. Thank you


----------



## NicoleNise

Hello! Visa application lodged today through Fragomen for the role of Marketing Specialist. I have started work since April 2020 to help my current company recover lost revenue from Covid. Very worrying that the wait time could be as long as 4 months now!


----------



## preddy

Hi Nicole, under the current circumstances I would be happy if I get my visa in 4 months. 

I have lodged my application in June and have heard nothing so far


----------



## preddy

sauzer said:


> Hi people, i applied yesterday for a travel exemption, it was approved this morning. Anyone know if i have to do something to update my visa application and let them know i have a travel exemption ?
> Anyone know if this travel exemption will speed up my visa application ? My visa app. was lodget in August. Thank you


Hi Sauzer,

I was exploring going down the path of applying for exemption. My agent confirmed that having an exemption does not guarantee speedy processing of 482 but it does help the application as the case officer may take note of this.


----------



## sauzer

Hi, I totally forgot to add updates 🙂. I submitted my travel exemption request Tuesday two weeks ago. Next Saturday, it was approved. On next Monday, my visa application, lodged 1st August changed its state to initial assessment. I supplied the requested documents translated three days after. Day after, this Friday, my visa was granted. It took 1 month and 22 days.


----------



## NicoleNise

preddy said:


> Hi Nicole, under the current circumstances I would be happy if I get my visa in 4 months.
> 
> I have lodged my application in June and have heard nothing so far


Ikr! The processing time is now 5 months for 90% of applications.


----------



## tytyf

Hi all, I decided to share my case, maybe someone will find it helpful.
My nomination and visa application were applied on the 13th of March. There was absolutely no progress until my occupation was included into the PMSOL. In early September DHA requested additional documents from my employer which were submitted 3 weeks later. As a result, on the 8th of October I have been granted a visa.

I submitted a request for travel ban exemption last Friday which was granted today.

So it took me about 8 months to get through. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dhruv91

*Status*



NicoleNise said:


> Hello! Visa application lodged today through Fragomen for the role of Marketing Specialist. I have started work since April 2020 to help my current company recover lost revenue from Covid. Very worrying that the wait time could be as long as 4 months now!


Hi Nicole, is there any update for your visa? Mine is applied as Business Analyst, not sure what's gonna happen.


----------



## dhruv91

Does anyone have an idea on current processing times? I have applied through an accredited sponsor under 261111. Nomination is approved the same day.


----------



## NicoleNise

dhruv91 said:


> Hi Nicole, is there any update for your visa? Mine is applied as Business Analyst, not sure what's gonna happen.


Mine was approved yesterday, yay!!!!


----------



## David_C

Hello everyone,
due to recent changes in travel policies, I want to revive this thread.
How long has the process taken for your applications? Is someone still waiting?
I submitted my visa last week and it says that it will probably take 4 to 7 months!


----------



## JandE

These are the official times quoted by Australian Immigration, for the subclass 482 Temporary Skill Shortage Visas *finalised in the month of August 2021*.

*482 Short-term*.
75% processed in up to 77 days 
10% processed in over 7 months

*482* *Medium-term*. 
75% processed in up to 4 months 
10% processed in over 7 months

*482 Labour Agreement*. 
75% processed in up to 4 months 
10% processed in over 6 months

*482 Sponsorship. *
75% processed in up to 14 days 
10% processed in over 43 days

*482 Nomination.*
75% processed in up to 35 days 
10% processed in over 4 months

Subsequent Entrant.
No processing times available.


----------



## SteLeoRobin

Hi Guys, 

I had my TSS short term 482 Visa lodged today, is there anyone on here that have had this visa accepted recently and if so how long did it take?


----------



## JandE

SteLeoRobin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had my TSS short term 482 Visa lodged today, is there anyone on here that have had this visa accepted recently and if so how long did it take?


Median average processing time for Subclass 482 Short Term visas, that were finalised in February 2022, was 4 months.

25% took under 62 days.
25% took between 62 days and 4 months.
25% took between 4 months and 9 months.
15% took between 9 months and 15 months.
10% took over 15 months.

_Currently, the Department is prioritising applications on the Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL) and those in critical sectors. _Others may take longer than average.


----------



## Amsterdammer

Hi guys my Agent lodged my 482 short term stream visa on Monday 4th of April and my sponsor is accredited. Does anyone have experience with getting a visa with the accreditation? is it really quicker like they say? I’m hoping it’s approved in under 10 weeks. Do you think it’s possible? Thanks


----------

